#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-01
<aminA> salam rahnamaye nasb ubuntu server ro kesidare to partition kardanesh be moshkel barkhordam
<aminA> نشسه فشاشمش عذعدفع سثقرثق دشسذ دشنشقیث؟
<aminA> kasi tahala ubuntu server nasb nakarde?
<fvahid> pejman: ping
<alabd1> salam be hamegy , pdf farsi baraye ubuntu hanoz  nevehste nashode ?
<alabd1> ok aban parsal zaheran zahamtesho keshidan
<pejman> fvahid: pong
<aminA> salam kasi mitone mano vase partition kardane ubuntu server rahnami kone?
<aminA> kasi nist?
<aminA> pm man miyad
<aminA> mersi
<Guest37441> jklj
<Guest37441> kodam yek az package haye zir ro bayad nasb kard?lam?pstgresql?samba file?manual packeage selection?
<Guest37441> kodam yek az package haye zir ro bayad nasb kard?lam?pstgresql?samba file?manual packeage selection?
<mehram> salam
<Nu^253r> man migiam hishkodom Guest37441
<Nu^253r> chon ke nagofti vase chi mikhay hishkodmesh be dard nemikhore
<mehram> kasi midoneh vase ersalo daryafte fax ba asterisk bayad chi kar kard ?
<Nu^253r> salam mehram
<Guest37441> mamnon nu^253r khob age lamp ro nsb nakonm apache va mysql a. ro bdan kodam nasb konam?
<Guest37441> dns server v open ssl ro ke dige nasb konm/
<Guest37441> ?
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 vase che kari mikhay?
<Nu^253r> mikhay server dashti bashi?
<mehram> kasi javabe soalamo nemiduneh ?
<Nu^253r> mehram man page ro khondi/
<Guest37441> daram untu serer nsb mikonm bre aalame ase hamin miporsam
<Nu^253r> khob chi azash mikhay Guest37441 ?
<Guest37441> bale mikham serer dashte bashm
<mehram> are, interfaci vase in kar voojod nadareh
<Nu^253r> mikhay chi kar kone?
<Guest37441> mikham ye dedicte beiram ama chon ashna nistam mikhastam ye locl host shaih szi konam server dediate m araye yek site ba  bzid  downlod ble
<Guest37441> bebkhshid bad neveshtam age motevjeh nashodd dobare benevism
<Nu^253r>  ba  bzid  downlod ble
<Nu^253r> in tikash yani chi?
<Guest37441> site hjmekarbrash ziyad khahd bod  bayd ye datbase khob dashte bashe  va bazdid hm zash ziyad file haye mltimedia rosh ghrar migire vase hamin downlod ham ziyd dare ama fekr konam in haro ezafe goftam(bebakhshid)
<Guest37441> ina mage tasiri to entekhabe lamp ya  dns ya openssl dare?
<Nu^253r> paygahe dade ke mitoni mysql ro nasb koni ye PostgreSQL va chandta dige entekhab koni
<Guest37441> khob
<Nu^253r> na taser to pahnaye band dare bishtar, va nahveye modirat Guest37441
<Guest37441> kob nu^253r belakhare kodomasho nasb konam (dns lamp openssl mailserver samb manual package selection...)
<Nu^253r> samba vase eshterake file beyne windows hastesh
<Nu^253r> openssl ke protocole secure ssl hast
<Nu^253r> lamp - linux apachy mysql va php/pearl hast
<Nu^253r> mailserver ham ke az esmesh peydast
<Nu^253r> pas on chizi ke to mikhay lamp hastesh
<Guest37441> in lamp ye chizi mesle xampp to windows hast? manzoram ineke ehtare joda joda apache va mysql a php ro download konam confige konam ya in bste ro nasb konam?
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 in lamp joda joda nasb mikone va config mikone
<Nu^253r> faghat alan in ekhtiyaro dari ke hamashono baham nasb koni
<Nu^253r> na inke badan biyay dl koni
<Nu^253r> ina hamashon mojaza az haman
<Guest37441> mamnoooooooooon
<Nu^253r> Guest37441
<Nu^253r> inam bebin
<Nu^253r> fasl 14 ketabe professional Linux programing ro bebin
<Nu^253r> darbare lamp tozih dade
<Nu^253r> male entesharate wrox hast
<Guest37441> mersi
<Nu^253r> khahehsh
<Guest37441> kolan behtarin ketab vase yad gereftan ubntu server chi hast?
<Nu^253r> nemidonam man ubuntu kar nemikonam azasahm khosham nemiyad rastesh Guest37441
<Guest37441> pass server linuxi chi barmidari? taze to froum buntu hi mikoni :) d
<Nu^253r> man debian va slackware kar mikonam Guest37441
<Guest37441> maziyat a mayebeshon hi nesbat beham?
<Nu^253r> chera intori type mikoni?!
<Nu^253r> chesham dard gerft ta bekhonam
<Guest37441> keyboardi ke poshtesham yekam kharabe
<Guest37441> mazerat mikham
<Nu^253r> salam Efazati
<Nu^253r> khahehs mikonam Guest37441
<Nu^253r> ye dota mosht bezan to saresh shayad dorost she :D
<Nu^253r> man ke hamishe inkaro mikonam
<Guest37441> :)
<Efazati> Nu^253r, salam
<Guest37441> nagoftid maziyatash chi be ubuntu mage?
<Nu^253r> maziyati nadar man dost nadaram ubuntu ro
<Nu^253r> shayad ubuntu helepesh behtar bashe
<Nu^253r> vali ubuuntu nesbat be slackware rahatare nasb kardan file ha
<Nu^253r> masalan gentoo ke rootnt kheili taraftareshe soratesh besira balast
<Nu^253r> man kar nakardam bahash vali az ghole bache ha daram migam
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 axare in distro ha bar migarde be salighe
<Nu^253r> masalan faght vi ba emacs chiye
<Nu^253r> va kheili chizaye dige
<Nu^253r> mage na Efazati ?!
<Nu^253r> be salighe bar nemigarde mage?
<Efazati> Nu^253r, chi?
<Efazati> :D
<Nu^253r> hichi faghat khastam sedat konam hamin
<Nu^253r> rasti jalase lug dige nist?!
<Efazati> Nu^253r, be zodi :D
<Guest37441> khob khoda komk kone mano etonam rah biyoftam ba in talash az ma help az shomaDi
<Nu^253r> chesh nadashtin man ye jalase biyama ta omadam monhalesh kardin
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 ye maghole kheili bozorg to donya *nix hast be name RTFM
<Nu^253r> age inkaro nakoni va az aval komak bekhay kheiliha narahat misham
<Nu^253r> behtarin kare RTFM hast badesh soal az digaran
<Nu^253r> topic channel ro niga kardi?!
<Efazati> Nu^253r, ke rtfm :D
<Guest37441> na topic channel kojas? rtfm chie?
<Efazati> Nu^253r, to soal miporsi pas
<Efazati> :D
<Efazati> :)))))
<Nu^253r> ba ejaze bozorgtara man topico copy konam
<Nu^253r> Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl
<Nu^253r> Efazati man soali naporsidam
<Efazati> Nu^253r, :D vase rooze mabada goftam :)))))))
<Nu^253r> chera rhetorical question azat porsidam faghat Efazati
<Nu^253r> rooze mabada chiye?
<Nu^253r> hala bechasb
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 didi topic ro?
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 ba che irc client on mishi?
<Guest37441> 4 ta link bod avali ke link khode injas 3 ta dige ro daram mibinam
<Nu^253r> rastesho begam man khodam linkaro chek nakardam :D
<Guest37441> ahan ina haanine
<Guest37441> khob ama moshkeli bokhoram miposram dige
<Guest37441> :D
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 in Efazati ye Guru be tamam manast
<Efazati> Nu^253r, http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%DA%AF%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%88 ??
<Nu^253r> Efazati yani to bodaie hasti?
<omido> در تمام زندگیم به اندازه فدورا ۱۵ ناپایداری و باگ و کرش ندیده بودم
<Nu^253r> hata bishtar az vista?
<Nu^253r> man sare vista gerye kardam
<omido> ویستا نداشتم من . از اکس پی سویچ کردم به سون
<omido> و به نظرم ویندوز ۷ سیستم عامل بدی نیست
<omido> بسیار کامل هست و خیلی بهبود داشته نسبت به قبل
<alabd> bale amniatesham ghavie
<Nu^253r> seven kheili gij konandast
<neshat> سلام
 * Efazati inja irc windowse ?
<alabd> neshat: aleikom salam
<alabd> Efazati: na ubuntu
 * Efazati mardom imaneshono az das dadan
<Efazati> :D
<neshat> omido: باگهای خود فدوراست یا گنوم؟
<omido> نمیدونم دقیقن
<omido> اول که نصب کردم منو فرستاد به فال بک مود
<Nu^253r> Efazati parazit naya dashtam windows ro mikobidam
<Efazati> alabd, eyval che khafane pas
<Efazati> :D
<omido> در حالی که سیستمم اصلن قدیمی نیست یه سال و اندیه خریدم
<Efazati> Nu^253r, haji inja irc ubuntu e
<Efazati> :D
<Efazati> :))))
<omido> فال بک مود از خود گنوم ۳ عادی هم احمقانه تر بود.
<omido> شما کافیه تلاش کنی یه آیکن اضافه کنی به پنل بالا
<omido> سیستم همون لحظه کرش میکنه
<Efazati> Nu^253r, haji man khastam e beram bekhabam shab miam mizanamet :D
<omido> ۳۰۰ بار هم اینکارو  بکنی این اتفاق میفته
<neshat> omido: من خودم با اینکه با فدورا ۹ شروع کردم ولی از فدورا خوشم نمی آد
<alabd> Efazati: ta vaghty GNU/Linux hast baraye chy bayad raft soragh windows
<neshat> ولی هر بار نسخه جدیدش نصب  میکنم
<omido> مشکلات خود فدورا این بود که
<neshat> فقط ۱۲ کار نکردم :دی
<omido> آپدیت نمیشد اصلن
<omido> بعدن فهمیدیم یک باگ مخصوصی هست واسه ایرانی ها
<omido> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Common_F15_bugs#fedora-release-15-3_update
<omido> این هم مشخصاتش
<omido> خلاصه کلی مجبور شدم گراب رو دستکاری کنم تا فدورا از این فال بک در بیاد بره تو گنوم ۳
<neshat> omido: :d alabd ویندوز هم کارایی خودش رو داره
<omido> برعکس دوستانی که میگن ویندوز لولو داره ویندوز نا امنه و بده و اخه
<omido> من اصلن این اعتقاد رو ندارم
<alabd> neshat: manzuretun ine ke bedune windows bazi kara anjam nemishe?
<omido> این ویندوز هم از اول روی لپ تاپ نصب بود پس لابد یه جایی پولش داده شده چون لیبل داره زیر لپ تاپ.
<Nu^253r> neshat harfet besiyar ziba bod :)
<neshat> omido: alabd: بحث نا امنی و با امنی نیست یه سری کارها هست که نمیشه با گنو لینوکس مثل آدم انجام داد :دی
<omido> این رو که موافقم کاملن
<omido> شاید شما اکثرن رشته و کارتون در زمینه کامپیوتر باشه
<omido> ولی من چه تو دبیرستان چه دانشگاه علوم انسانی خوندم کارم هم کاملن بی ربط هست با کامپیوتر
<alabd> neshat: masalan ?
<omido> این لینوکس هم سر یه جریانی واردش شدم.یه لپ تاپ خریدم روش لینوکس سوزه نصب بود.
<neshat> ببینید من یه نرم افزار دارم جامع التفاسیر قرآن یکی از کاملترین برنامه های تفسیر قرآن یه نرم افزار دیگه واسه نهج البلاغه یه مثلا مثل آدم کپی کردن وی سی دی
<neshat> من برای حداقل این سه کار مجبور به استفاده از ویندوز هستم
<omido> من که برای خیلی کارها مجبور به ویندوزم
<Nu^253r> alabd koli az narmafzar hahastan ke ro linux aslan nistan, va nakhand ham amad,
<alabd> Nu^253r: masalan ?
<omido> سایت دانشگاه(سیستم گلستان) رو افتخار آفرینان دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان اختراع کردن و به زور به تمام دانشگاه ها تحمیل شده
<omido> که فقط با اینترنت اکسپلورر باز میشه
<neshat> البته من هم قبول دارم که اینها به جز وی سی دی مشکل گنو لینوکس نیست ولی خوب یه کاربری مثل من هم نمی تونه کامل بی خیال ویندوز بشه
<Nu^253r> catia, autocad, altium
<Nu^253r> 3dsmax
<alabd> omido: kheire ba IE4LINUX baz mishe
<Guest37441> bebakhshid sate bhse gheton vared misham ama tomat java server be che dardi mikhore?
<Nu^253r> bazam begam?!
<omido> alabd من به ۱۰۰ بدبختی نصب کر دم این آی ای فور لینوکس رو و آی ای ۶ برام ریخت ولی باز نشد
<omido> دوباره همون پیغام معروف :‌ برای ورود شما نیاز به مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلورر فلان دارید
<alabd> ghablan moshkeli nadasht baz mikard
<omido> اتفاقن میتونم اسکرین شات بدم
<omido> راه های دیگه ای هم رفتم
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 yebar dige bego
<alabd> bahsi nist moshkel dare bayad hal she vagarna baz mikone
<omido> تنها راه نصب ویندوز در ویرچوال باکس بود.
<Nu^253r> in bahse ghadimiye ke windows behtare ya Linux, mesle ine ke begi camiyon behtare ya vanet?! harkasi yechizi azash mikhad
<neshat> یه برنامه دارم ویندوزی هست برای کار بر روی فونت برنامه قوی و راحتیه این برنامه با wine کار میکنه ولی سرعتش اجراش در مقایسه با ویندوز واقعی مثل adsl پایداره در مقابل dial up وطنی
<Guest37441> goftam bebakhshid vasate bahse dagheton vard misham ama mikhastam beporsam tomcat java server be che dard mikhore
<Nu^253r> aha tomcat
<alabd> Nu^253r: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=3dsmax alternative inux
<neshat> Nu^253r: احسنت من هم می خواستم همین رو بگم که دیدم شما فرمودید
<neshat> :دی
<omido> brb
<Nu^253r> vase catia chi?
<Nu^253r> altium?
<Nu^253r> be in rahati nist neshat  ke migi
<alabd> Nu^253r:  bizahmat search konid
<Nu^253r> alternative fagaht ta ye hadi javab mide
<Nu^253r> alabd search kardam midonam
<Nu^253r> man to hardota donyaye linux va windows searc mikonam
<neshat> در نهایت باید عرض کنم که من به دلیل خراب شدن سیستمم نمی تونم ویندوز نصب کنم =))
<Nu^253r> man to hardota donyaye linux va windows zendegi mikonam
<neshat> Nu^253r: متوجه منظورتون نشدم
<omido> این جایگزین ها کمی چرت هست بعضیاش
<Nu^253r> az 13-14salegi ham daram linux kar mikonam
<omido> گیمپ در برابر فتوشاپ بیشتر یه جور شوخی هست
<alabd> Nu^253r:  omido bale shaki nist felan ye sery chiza be rahaty kar nemikone tu linux ama omde unha ro mishe moadelesh ro peida kard tori ke bande chand sale windows nasb nakardam ru computeram
<Nu^253r> vali inke migi niyazi be windows nist in harfet eshtebast, chon baziya vasashon karbord moheme, ke windows ino vasashon miyare
<alabd> omde ro tavajo konid
<omido> لایبر آفیس به شدت لنگ میزنه تو زمینه پشتیبانی از فرمت های ویندوزی. ظاهرش هم که آدم رو یاد اُفیس دهه ۹۰ میندازه
<Nu^253r> alabd age omde bashe ke linux ye kernel bish nist, tanha chizi ke behtaresh mikone narmafzareashe
<alabd> be nazaram bishtar narmafzarhaye moadele kare gheire herfeye ha ro tu zaminaheye mokhtalef rah mindaze chand dar sad ham hagh ba shomast
<omido> من زیاد نرم افزار تخصصی وارد نیستم ولی با همین آفیس و اینها که کار کردم واقعن به مشکل خوردم
<Nu^253r> windows ye seri barname dare ke to *nix peyda nemioshe va in baese bartarish mishe to zamine desktop
<alabd> Nu^253r: manzuram omde niazhaye unchenini bood
<Nu^253r> vali to server lang mizane
<alabd> Nu^253r:  bale hamuna ke shoma migid peida nemishe mishe ba search o wine omde mavared ro hal kard
<neshat> Nu^253r: دقیقا همینطوره کاربرد بسیار مهمه من قبلا با اپن آفیس یه چند تایی فایل پی دی اف ساختم بعد دسترسی به ویندوز نبود فایل های مشابه را با یک سوم زمان صرف شده در اپن آفیس با ورد ساختم
<Nu^253r> man alan khodam dar azabam ke hey dual boot bayad bokonam vase estefade az catia beram towindows :(
<omido> تو ایران که من نصف سرور هایی که دیدم ویندوز سرور ۲۰۰۳ و.. داشتن . البته من اصلن در مقوله سرور و .. وارد نیستم.
<neshat> * دسترسی به گنو لینوکس نبود
<alabd> hala inha ro bezarid kenare
<alabd> amniat o
<alabd> stablity bazi distro haye linux
<alabd> kenar
<Nu^253r> amniyat bastegi be sysadmin dare
<alabd> ine ke baraye omume mardom jaygzine alee hast linux
<Nu^253r> ye linux ke khob toughened nashode mesel baghiye system amel mimone
<Nu^253r> age amniyat bashe
<Nu^253r> openBSD
<omido> بنده تو لینوکس حتی یه هیتلرشکن نتونستم پیدا کنم. تور که کلن جواب نداد(شاید هم از بی سوادی من بود) یور فریدم که باید قبلش کلی سان جاوا میریختم به جای اوپن جی دی کی و اون هم آخر هرچقدر یوزر پسورد میزدم وارد نمیشد بعد ۳۰ بار رجیستر کردن هم نشد.
<alabd> Nu^253r: ta hadi bale ama shoma berid bebinid chand dar sad virus ha tahte win hastan
<omido> من الان یه فیص بوک بخوام برم باید از ویرچوال باکس برم
<neshat> البته این صحبت ها هم قدیمی شده و هر کدوم از ماها بعد از کلی سر و کله زدن با گنولینوکس و ویندوز به نتایجمون رسیدیم و به این راحتی ها هم نظر مخالف رو قبول نمی کنیم
<alabd> va permision bandi linux ro wind nadare
<alabd> open source budan
<omido> که تازه با این صحبت های مذهبی و اخلاقی که دوستان میکنن که آقا نرم افزار غیر قانونی نریزید و .. ویندوز نصب شده روی ویرچوال باکس هم یه جورایی دزدی هست/
<neshat> omido: من همین دیشب تونستم این مشکلم رو با گنو لینوکس حل کنم
<alabd> baese afzayeshe dastresi va rafe noghate zaf be tore sarytar
<alabd> shode
<alabd> va ...
<Nu^253r> alabd in harfe ziyad jalebe nist, age ye search koni kheili az worm ha vase serverhaye linux neveshte shode bodan
<Nu^253r> amniyat vase ineke tedade karbarash kamtara
<Nu^253r> va bale in doroste ke kolan in
<neshat> =)) باز این بحث امنیت اومد وسط =))
<Nu^253r> to linux hast ke karbaaro dastershino mahdod mikoni va chroot va jail ham vojod dare
<Nu^253r> vali inaro nabay moghayesi amal kard
<omido> من زیاد تخصصی نیست اطلاعاتم ولی یه استادی داشتیم که ایشون به بنده نصب اوپن سوزه رو یاد دادن گفتن که نمیشه گفت لینوکس ۱۰۰ درصد امن تر هست بهتر هست بگیم که کمتر مورد هدف هست.
<alabd> faghat bahse virusam nist ,permsion , sary bartarfa shodan bug ha be dalile opensource va ..budan va ...
<Nu^253r> age ye search koni mibini serverhaye linux ro bishtar hack mikonan
<Nu^253r> chera?
<Nu^253r> bekhatare ineke dosrst ab banid nashodan
<Nu^253r> va inke tedadeshonam ziayde
<Nu^253r> mesle inke to ye dare fooladi dsasht bashi vali ghoflesh nakoni
<Nu^253r> amniyate linux ham melse ine
<Nu^253r> age to ab bandish nakoni be dard nemikhore
<Nu^253r> az in bahsa biyam biroon
<Nu^253r> be in miresim ke man linux ro ba tamam vojod dost daram :D
<Nu^253r> harki ham dost nadare be man rabti nadare
<Nu^253r> be salighe va modele zendegi bar migarde
<omido> بحث کمی غیر منطقی شد
<omido> احساسی و هیجانی شد
<alabd> bale bahse baya ba amare daghigh bashe 1 - ki gofte serverhaye linux bishtar hack shode 2 - bayad nesbat gereft yani chand darsad bebinid linux budan server ha
<Nu^253r> ye amar begir mibini ke bishtar hack shodan, chon ke tedadeshon bishtare alabd
<Nu^253r> site haye bozorg axaran ro mabnaye lamp kar mikonan
<Nu^253r> va bishtar morede hamle gharar migiran
<Nu^253r> age ye systemo dorost toughen nakoni ba har systeme digeie fargh nadare
<Nu^253r> openBSD to in 10-15 sal fagaht chand bar tonestan to system payash nofoz konan
<alabd1> sorry dc ta koja umad?
<Nu^253r> hichi nayomad alabd
<Nu^253r> hichi nayomad alabd1 **
<Nu^253r> bikhiyal
<alabd1> e
<Nu^253r> each to their own alabd1
<Nu^253r> mohem nist ke savare chi hasti khar ya benz, mohem ine ke 1 khosh begzare behet
<Nu^253r> va be hadafet beresi
<Nu^253r> in nazare man
<Nu^253r> hala che khob bashe che bad
<alabd1> http://pastebin.com/3RPkSipv
<Nu^253r> khondam alabd1 :)
<alabd1> movafagh o moayad bashin khodangehadar felan
<Nu^253r> khoshal shodam alabd1
<Nu^253r> inam begam harfat dorst bood :)
<Nu^253r> vali bazam be windows niyaz hast to in donya in nazare mane
<Nu^253r> ta vaghti ke hame opensource ro dark konan
<Nu^253r> va nayan vazheye opensurface va opencore besazan
<Nu^253r> pirooz bashi alabd1
<alabd1> bale herfeyee ha masalan tu geraphic felan ba linux ehtemalan kareshun rah nemiofte masalan ama chand dar sad az iran herefye hastan
<alabd1> tu in chand sal ke win nasb nakardam
<alabd1> bale shode masalan 7-8 rooz donbale dongele tv hybridi budam ke tu linux kar kone basham
<alabd1> ya mavarede dige
<alabd1> kam moredy bude ke natije narese
<alabd1> vaght migirie faghat
<alabd1> omde mardom kareshun hale ba linux felan
<alabd1> Nu^253r:  dar panahe hagh bashin
<Nu^253r> :)
<Guest37441> man ubuntu server ro nasb krdam bad z ejra user va pass migire bad ye comand line va ye safe siyahe chi kar konam?!!!
<omido> آقا شما چه توزیعی رو توصیه میکنید ؟ اصلن خودتون چی استفاده میکنید؟
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 x server ro nasb kardi?
<Nu^253r> omido harchi ke hal mikoni on khoobe ;)
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 osolan server ha x nadaran
<Nu^253r> bayad aba hamin mohit shell kar koni
<Nu^253r> va tanzimato anjam bedi
<Guest37441> salam mojdad nu^253r gooool x server chi hast?
<omido> خوب من زیاد وارد نیستم
<Guest37441> jaaaaaan!
<omido> نمیتونم همه توزیع هارو دانلود کنم تست کنم که
<omido> از اسکرین شات و ریویو های درپیتی هم چیزی نمیفهمه آدم
<Nu^253r> ba gonde ha shoro kon omido
<Nu^253r> suse, debian/ubuntu gentoo
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 salam
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 x mohite graphickie linux hastesh
<omido> تو کانال ##linux ملت گفتن اسلاکور بریز
<Guest37441> alan hetori server ro update konam chetori file rosh begzaram chetori database besazam va.....
<omido> دارم دانلود میکنم دی وی دیشو
<omido> چجوریاس؟
<Nu^253r> man khodam estefade kardam
<Nu^253r> taze varedi omido ?
<omido> زیاد تازه وارد نه
<omido> یه یه سال- یه سال و اندی هست میدونم لینوکس چیه
<omido> ولی خوب ابونتو و سوزه همه کارهارو انجام میدادن
<omido> مخصوصن سوزه یه چیزی داشت به اسم یاست. هر غلطی میخواستی میکرد
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 alan behet migam
<Guest37441> mamnon
<omido> تو محیط متنی هیچی حالیم نیست
<Nu^253r> omido to slackware
<Nu^253r> package managment anchenani ndarei
<Nu^253r> axae karash ba daste
<Nu^253r> yani to mohit shell
<Nu^253r> man tosiaym ineke age ziayd vared nisit ba slackware saro kale nazan
<omido> یعنی من در کل هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم توش دیگه؟
<omido> میخوام اول تو ویرچوال باکس نصب کنم
<Nu^253r> chera mitoni omido
<omido> بعد که یاد گرفتم روی سیستم به صورت کامل نصب کنم
<Nu^253r> vali migam vase taze kar bodan sakhte,
<omido> گویا خفن ترین توزیع هست
<Nu^253r> koli bayad ba vim ya text editor mokhtalef
<Nu^253r> type koni va dastor avaz koni
<neshat> omido: برو آرچ نصب کن
<Nu^253r> ghadimi tarin hast
<sam_> اقا یه سوال
<sam_> یه سوال
<Nu^253r> arch melse slakware hast vali rahat tare
<Nu^253r> soalo bepors sam_ nago
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 baladi ba mysql ina kar koni? paygah dade besazi?
<Nu^253r> neshat ba ina mitoni kar koni. debian/ubuntu gentoo suse fedora arch
<Nu^253r> to site distrowatch.com boro
<Guest37441> na khiire saram win dashtam xampp nasb kardam package bod nemishod mostaghim ba mysql kar koni goftam
<Guest37441> linux nasb konam rahat tare mesle inke va amali ham bashe ke ro server az linux estefade konam
<Guest37441> ama mese inke bayad beram soraghe hamon iis windows:(
<Nu^253r> bebin age mikhay beri to mysql
<neshat> Nu^253r: ba fedora debian ubuntu parsix arch kar kardam
<Nu^253r> sharmande neshat manzoram omido bood na shoma
<neshat> Nu^253r: dar hale haze ham faqat mint debian GNOME ro daram
<Nu^253r> ghasde bi ehterami ndashtam
<neshat> Nu^253r: np
<omido> آقا راستی
<omido> درباره پارسیکس
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 ino bezan beri to mysql server
<omido> من نسخه زنده رو دانلود کردم
<omido> زدم رو سی دی
<neshat> omido: شما که کی دی ای خوشت میاد یه سر به چاکرا هم بزن آماده است
<omido> تو ویرچوال باکس بالا میاد نصب هم میشه
<neshat> omido: کی دی ای آرچ هم خوبه
<omido> ولی تو سیستمم به حالت عادی که میزارم بوت شه تا یه جایی میاد بعد صفحه سیاه میشه
<Nu^253r> /usr/local/bin/safe_mysqld --user=mysql &
<omido> و دیگه هیچ غلطی نمیکنه
<omido> یبار دیگه دانلود کردم و رایت کردم باز هم همین وضع بود
<neshat> omido: ولی خوب آرچ شاید برات سنگین باشه
<omido> این اولین توزیعی هست که تو سیستمم بالا نمیاد
<omido> جریان چیه؟
<Guest37441> ok mersi ama mohit gerephici yani tatileeeeeeeeee?!!
<neshat> دوباره که دانلود نمی کنن عزیز md5 یا ssh5 چیه اینا رو چک می کنن
<omido> من وارد نیستم
<omido> در ضمن چاکرا نصب دارم الان
<omido> خیلی خوبه فقط یه ذره گیجم توش
<omido> کلن با سوزه از همه راحت ترم
<Nu^253r> vase server are Guest37441
<Nu^253r> sarf nadare aslan
<neshat> omido: کاری نداره که سی دی رو میزاری داخل بعد تو ترمینال می زنی
<neshat> omido: md5 /dev/sr0
<neshat> بعد با md5 ارائه شده از سایت سازنده مقایسه می کنی درست باشه یعنی فایل درست دانلود شده
<Guest37441> che karie vase chi mohite geraphici nadare maslan!!!!
<Nu^253r> omido bej dl ham mitoni beri be linuxshop.ir va ye chandta distro sefaresh bedi
<Nu^253r> arozanm ham hast
<Nu^253r> brb
<omido> آقا آخه سی دی سالمه اگه نبود که توی ویرچوال باکس درست کار نمیکرد
<neshat> omido: حالا شاید به جای سی آر صفر یک باشه بستیگی به تعداد سی/دی وی دی  درایوهای روی سیستمت داره
<omido> چیزی که عجیبه اینه که تو ویرچوال کامل بالا میاد ولی تو حالت عادی که میخوام لایو بوت کنم بعد چند دقیقه صفحه سیاه میشه
<neshat> omido: من فدورا ۱۲ بوت هم میکردم نسخه لایو کی دی ایش رو ولی چون خراب دانلود شده بود نصب نمیشد میگفت هاردت مشکل داره
<neshat> :دی
<neshat> omido: آها ممکنه از درایور گرافیک باشه
<neshat> ۳۲ و ۶۴ سیستم عامل تنظیمه ؟
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 mohite graphicki hajmesh balast, va manabe ro kheili eshghal mikone, vase hamin mamolan nasb nemikona
<omido> یعنی تمام سیستم عامل ها درست بالا میاد فقط پارسیکس درایور خاص میخواد؟
<neshat> neshat: باید بگردی و از کاربرهای اون توزیع بپرسی میلیینگ لیست اون توزیع رو ببینی من خودم هم همین مشکل رو با parted دارم
<Guest37441> khata dad mige no suck directory
<omido> من چون تحقیق کردم قبل از خریدن لپ تاپ متوجه شدم بهترین سیستم برای نصب لینوکس سیستم عای تینک پد آی بی ام /لنووو هستن
<omido> واسه همین از اونها خریدم
<Guest37441> hala nemishe graphicesh nasb she manabe server ba man :DDDDD
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 dastorate avaliue linux ro baladi?
<neshat> everplays: سلام علیکم و رحمة الله و برکاته
<Guest37441> na balad nistam
<Guest37441> faghat ba desktop kar kardam yekam
<Nu^253r> khob pas sever or bezar kenar
<Nu^253r> ye live editon begir
<Nu^253r> ya inke ye linux mamoli nasb kon beshin bahash bazi kon
<Guest37441> windows bardaram?
<Nu^253r> injori sari tar yad migiri
<everplays> salaam haj neshat :) chetori?
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<neshat> everplays: فتوای جدید اینه که بعضی از گنوم کار ها رو باید اعدام کرد تا درس عبرت سایرین باشه
 * everplays takbir
<everplays> neshat, ma ke gnome kar nemikonim :D vali ba gnome be KDE tarjih midam
<Nu^253r> Guest37441 windows nemikhad bardari, dual boot kon
<omido> دوستان خوشحال شدم. تا شب بای همگی @};-
<neshat> everplays: اوه یادم رفته یه میزه کاره عجیب و غریب نصب کرده بودی
<neshat> everplays: در هر حال شما احتیاط خویش را بنمایید
<Guest37441> yani chi dul boot konam? alan ham to menu boot windows daram ham linux server
<everplays> neshat, rasti haji holoole mahe mobarak ro ham tabrik migam
<neshat> everplays: اه امروز ماه رمضون شد
<neshat> everplays: e emrooz ...
<everplays> neshat, dude, fatva-e ghadim ine ke rooze khori dar mala-e aam had dare, hala vaghti eteraf mikoni ke nemidoonesti emrooz rooz-e aval-e oonam too channel-e public bayad che konim? :)
<Guest37441> Nu^253r yani chi dul boot konam? alan ham to menu boot windows daram ham linux server
<neshat> everplays: حکم شما که اعدام است
<neshat> everplays: البته امروز که آخر ماه شعبانه و فردا ماه رمضون
<everplays> neshat, motmaeni? pas ma chera shomare har restaurant ro migirim mige ghaza nadarim?
<everplays> ajibe
<everplays> hame pishvaz raftan :D
<neshat> everplays: آره امروز آخر ماه شعبانه شاید از ترس رفتن پیش باز
<neshat> دفتر مقام معظّم رهبری در اطلاعیه ای اعلام کرد بدلیل به اثبات نرسیدن رؤیت  هلال ماه مبارک رمضان ، دوشنبه ۱۰ مرداد، روز آخر ماه شعبان است.
<Nu^253r> khob in yani dual boot Guest37441
<neshat> everplays: برای سایتی که فید نداره و همیشه صفحه اول ویرایش میشه میشه فید ساخت که هر وقت ویرایش شد مثلا تو گوگل ریدر جزء سایت های آپ شده قرارش بده؟
<everplays> neshat, are, ba php ke mishe in karo kard, fekr konam app haye online ham boodan ke az in kara mikardan, ye khorde begardi shayad peyda koni
<everplays> ama php-e ro bayad khodet benevisi
<Davood> :-/
<Davood> ksi nis
<Nu^253r> chera hastan Davood
<Davood> Salam Nu
<Nu^253r> salam Davood
<Davood> Hamin alan ubuntu nasb kardam omadam net bash:D
<neshat> everplays: سایت مال من نیست یعنی دسترسی به بخش مدیریتش ندارم
<everplays> neshat, niazi ham nadari, safe avalesh kafie
<everplays> faghat har 1-2 sa@ 1bar bayad check koni ke content-e jadid gozashte ya na
<everplays> yani php-e check kone :)
<Nu^253r> mobarak bashe Davood
<neshat> everplays: عزیز سایته فیلتره من هم صفحه اولش لازم دارم می خوام اگه راهی باشه تو ریدر بخونمش
<Davood> Merc Nu
<neshat> =))
<Nu^253r> neshat ba tor nemitoni bekhonish?!
<everplays> neshat, dude, goftam ke :) aval bayad tabdil-esh koni be ye atom ya rss, bad mishe harekat zad
<neshat> everplays: حاجی جان من کارم چیز دیگه اس یه راه آسون بگو پی اچ پی بلد نیستم
<everplays> alaan ke rss/atom nadare reader ham kari nemitoone bokone
<everplays> neshat, begard az in site-a ke az html, behet rss/atom midan peyda kon, bad rss-i ke behet mide ro bede be reader
<Nu^253r> chera to donyaye vagheie man pages nist?!
<neshat> ببین سایته فیلتره و ازاین سایت های ساکس socks هست که هر ۱۲ ساعت یه بار پورتش تغییر میکنه
<Davood> Baceha kasi midone to Ubuntu FarsiTeX ham nasb mishe kard ya na?
<neshat> کل سایته همون صفحه اوله
<Nu^253r> google+ filtere? ya hanoz na?
<neshat> واسه همین باید سریع بیاد ریدر everplays
<neshat> Nu^253r: شما دیدی سایتی بره فیلتر بعد از فیلتر در بیاد
<Nu^253r> are didam
<Nu^253r> google+ hanoz filter nist :D
<everplays> neshat, hmm, bikhial-esh besho
<Nu^253r> manam davat shodam az tarafe foss
<Nu^253r> free oss manzoram bood
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<Nu^253r> ok DoeNietWil
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-02
<mrb324785> jkl;/
<mrb324785> هيچكس نيست
<hale> salam
<Nu^253r> salam hale
<hale> man mikham user admin ro to apapche edit konam
<hale> esmesh user admin beshe: hale
<hale> bayad chikar konam
<Nu^253r> to man pages khondi hale ?
<hale> yes
<Nu^253r> try the apache channel hale
<Nu^253r> ull get ur answere there if there is one
<hale> ok
<PrinceES> Salam to all
<PrinceES> just ask you a little thing..
<PrinceES> i am currently working on jpgraph.. a php library
<alabd> PrinceES: aleikom salam farsi nemitunid benvisisd ?
<PrinceES> everything works apart from deal with persian fonts on it...
<PrinceES> sorry....i cant speak persian
<alabd> PrinceES: what's your question exactly
<PrinceES> i can show you somthing
<alabd> ok show but you can tell what is it related to ?
<PrinceES> http://imageshack.us/f/52/bugwt.jpg/
<PrinceES> check this out
<PrinceES> it is related to http://jpgraph.net/
<PrinceES> i am using this library for handling to graph stuffs on my project...
<PrinceES> only problem is that persian fonts wouldnt work on it...
<alabd> karbarhaye gerami in Link ro ke dadan baz nakonid
<alabd> momekene khatranak bashe yani tamhidate amniaty yadetun bashe
<PrinceES> i know it is not related with Ubuntu
<PrinceES> but.. just need to know from your guys because you guys are from Iran
<PrinceES> can you please speak in english?
<alabd> those lines were not for you
<PrinceES> ok ok
<alabd> PrinceES:  have you tried #php ?
<PrinceES> yes, i tried
<PrinceES> but they wouldnt help me out
<PrinceES> because this is a kind of charset issue
<alabd> PrinceES: w8
<PrinceES> nothing...
<alabd> PrinceES: would you upload it somewhere else?
<PrinceES> what do you mean? sorry i didnt get you
<alabd> w8
<PrinceES> nothing...
<PrinceES> leave it..
<PrinceES> i will manage it myself
<alabd> if you can not wait for answer you can leave
<alabd> have you used unicode? PrinceES
<alabd> how about dir=rtl ?
<alabd> PrinceES: if you have not used utf-8  charset , use it
<psychicist__> it looks like the library doesn't have right-to-left language support
<PrinceES> yes
<PrinceES> you are right... it doesnt support both arabic and persian
<PrinceES> can you please let me know where can i find all farsi fonts...(.ttf)
<PrinceES> so i can try one by one to all
<alabd> PrinceES: have you tried pchart ?
<alabd> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pchart/files/
<alabd> look at phpclasses.org also
<alabd> more details http://forum.majidonline.com/showthread.php?t=125048&page=1
<Nu^253r> alabd salam man diroz ba shoma bahs daashtam sare linux?!
<alabd> Nu^253r: aleikom o salam bale ,ama alan kami saram sholughe chetor?
<Nu^253r> hichi khastam ahvalat beporsam :)
<alabd> lotf darin shoma khubin enshalla?
<Nu^253r> mamnon alabd manam khobam mamnon
<alabd> shokr
<Nu^253r> rasti catia ro ro linux belakhare nasb kardam
<alabd> mobarake
<Nu^253r> are dige kamtar niyaz be windows daram :D
<PrinceES> <alabd> i have tried almost every fonts
<Nu^253r> alabd mozahem nemisham pirooz bashi :)
<alabd> mamnoon dar panahe hagh bashy
<alabd> PrinceES:  have you seens http://sourceforge.net/projects/pchart/files/ ? http://forum.majidonline.com/showthread.php?t=125048&page=1 and phpclasses.org also ?
<Nu^253r> shoma chetori az sourceforge download mikonin?! iran ke filtere
<alabd> shayad ishon iran nabashe chun farsi sohbat nemitune bokone zaheran
<psychicist__> PrinceES: these are just a few sites where you can find fonts for Persian (and Arabic and Urdu)
<psychicist__> http://www.neda.net/downloads/fonts.shtml
<psychicist__> http://www.kwintessential.co.uk/fonts/persian/download.html
<psychicist__> http://128.187.33.4/persian/persianword/fonts.htm
<psychicist__> http://www.farsiweb.ir/wiki/Products/PersianFonts
<psychicist__> http://crulp.org/software/localization.htm (for Urdu)
<PrinceES> thanks :)
<psychicist__> you're welcome :)
<psychicist__> btw, I'm not Iranian either as you may know, I have just learned Persian and am still struggling to understand it at times
<PrinceES> it wouldnt work at all
<PrinceES> let me try more fonts
<psychicist__> the Urdu fonts are especially weird, I can only have one installed at a time
<alabd> PrinceES: would you tell me how was pchart ?
<Nu^253r> are u having font problems?
<psychicist__> do other left-to-right languages work as expected? for example Devanagari as used for Hindi?
<PrinceES> i tried pchart
<PrinceES> but it also wouldnt work
<PrinceES> i have been trying since last couple of days
<PrinceES> i tried with Hindi fonts
<PrinceES> and it really works
<PrinceES> also tried with hebrew
<PrinceES> it works
<PrinceES> just having problem with arabic, persian, and urdu
<PrinceES> <Nu^253r> yes.. i am having font problem
<PrinceES> please have a look on it...
<PrinceES> http://imageshack.us/f/52/bugwt.jpg/
<psychicist__> and was hebrew displayed in the right direction, that is right-to-left?
<Nu^253r> PrinceES have u got like utf8 activated?!
<PrinceES> yes, it is already
<Nu^253r> and also try using b nazanin font or something like that
<Nu^253r> i used to have this problem with slackware
<Nu^253r> i think its not font related PrinceES
<Nu^253r> whats distro are u using?
<PrinceES> distro??
<PrinceES> distribution of Linux?
<Nu^253r> yeah linux distribution
<PrinceES> i am not using linuz
<PrinceES> i am on windows
<Nu^253r> oh i see
<Nu^253r> have u got left to right in settings enabled?
<Nu^253r> PrinceES ?!
<Nu^253r> you know the one in reginal setting
<Nu^253r> and try pressing ctrl shift see if it works
<PrinceES> ok
<PrinceES> let me try
<alabd> PrinceES:  Nu^253r psychicist__ why are you wasting time ? there are some persons that use pchart why don't they tell they have persian problem ? http://forum.majidonline.com/showthread.php?t=125048
<psychicist__> alabd: I'm just trying to figure out what the problem is with the jchart library he is using now, it's good to hear that pchart already works and supports perso-arabic script displaying it in the right direction
<PrinceES> but i think jpgraph wouldnt support
<PrinceES> if it doesnt support
<PrinceES> then i will go for pchart if it is the good library to use
<alabd> PrinceES: this is another way http://www.maani.us/charts/index.php
<ehsan> kasi plasma network manager  ro to kde4.7 test karde. dsl kar mikoneh?
<motallebi> سلام چه جوری میتونم کل http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/
<motallebi> دانلود کنم
<motallebi> ایا افیس فارسی برای ابونتو موجود میباشد یا نه؟
<motallebi> کسی جواب نمیده؟
<motallebi> ؟
<motallebi> یو هو
<motallebi> کسی نیست
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> [15:04] <motallebi> سلام چه جوری میتونم کل http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/ [15:04] <motallebi> دانلود کنم [15:05] <motallebi> ایا افیس فارسی برای ابونتو موجود میباشد یا نه؟ [15:06] <motallebi> کسی جواب نمیده؟ [15:07] <motallebi> یو هو [15:07] <motallebi> کسی نیست [15:07] <motallebi>
<motallebi> ایا افیس فارسی برای ابونتو موجود میباشد یا نه؟
<motallebi> ایا افیس فارسی برای ابونتو موجود میباشد یا نه؟
<omido> motallebi منظور از‌آفیس فارسی چیه؟
<omido> آفیسی که فارسی بنویسه و فایل های فارسی رو باز کنه؟
<omido> یا اینکه اینترفیس و منوهاش فارسی باشه؟
<motallebi> مثل افیس فارسی ویندوز دیگه
<motallebi> غلط املایی بگیره
<motallebi> و ...
<motallebi> منوهاش فارسی باشه
<omido> neshat chakerim brother ;)
<neshat> omido: ما بیشتر
<neshat> سلام بچه ها
<omido> motallebi فکر کنم همچین چیزی هست
<omido> motallebi شما الان ابونتو نصب داری؟
<omido> توزیعتون چی هست؟
<neshat> بچه ها من یه مشکلی دارم با مخازن
<omido> اگر هم خیلی به آفیس ویندوز نیازمندید میشه نصب کرد از طریق wine . من یبار تست کردم جواب داد
<omido> neshat اون پورته تا ۳-۴ ساعت بیشتر جواب نداد
<omido> پرت هاشو از کجا باید گیر آورد هر سری؟
<omido> تو سایتش هست اگه از ویندوز با هیتلرشکن برم؟
<neshat> وقتی با wget یا apt فایل ها رو دریافت می کنم سرعت فوق العاده پایینه ولی با دانلود منیجر های ویندوزی مشکلی نیست
<neshat> omido: اون پورته تا ۱۲ ساعت بیشتر کار نمیکنه بعد باید بری به سایت اصلی و پورت جدید بگیری
<omido> ربطی به ابونتو نداره به نظرم
<neshat> کسی برای مشکل من راه حلی داره ؟
<omido> چون من دیشب با سوزه zypper داشتم کی دی ای رو آپگرید میکردم
<motallebi> بله ابونتو دارم
<omido> کلی طول کشید لامصب
<motallebi> ولی نصب نیست
<motallebi> سلاام
<motallebi> سلام
<omido> motallebi برای تایپ فارسی
<neshat> everplays: ping
<hale> میخوام طرح شبکه مو در بیارم
<hale> روتر و سوئیچ هم فراوانه
<hale> چه نرم افزاری کمکم میکنه؟
<hale> به جز
<hale> visio
<omido> neshat پورت داری داداش ؟:d
<neshat> omido: wait
<omido> ولی خیلی عالی هست این
<omido> سریع ترین تجربه هیتلرشکن که دیده بودم همین هست
<neshat> omido: ببین می تونی تونل رو بگیری با جاوا کار می کنه و برای گرفتن پورت جدید ازش استفاده کنی یعنی تونل رو هماهنگ میکنی با فایر فاکس می ری سایته پورته جدید میگیری تنظیم می کنی تو فایر و تونل رو غیر فعال می کنی من خودم به همین شکل پورت جدید رو می گیرم
<neshat> omido: 10861
<omido> بسیار عالی
<omido> چجوری این کارو کنم؟
<omido> اگه یادم بدی تمام ماه رمضون دعات میکنم :D
<everplays> pong neshat
<omido> everplays جان
<omido> این مدم دیال آپ رو تو ابونتو من بلد نیستم
<omido> به این دوستمون motallebi آموزش میدی؟
<omido> میخواد کدک هارو نصب کنه نمیتونه اینترنت بیاره
<everplays> hmm, idea-i nadaram chetori mitooni bedoone net nasb-eshoon koni package-a ro
<motallebi> اگه بلد بودم از شما میپرسیدم
<motallebi> ؟
<neshat> everplays: ba apt va sunaptic va wget az repo namitoonam ba speed bish az 2 KB dl konam rahe hali dar ?
<omido> everplays نصب کردن مودم رو در ابونتو من بلد نیستم
<omido> این دوستمون خیلی لازم داره
<omido> کسی وارد نیست؟
<everplays> neshat, mirror ro avaz kon bebin behtar mishe ya na dude
<everplays> motallebi, yadame synaptic ye list az dependency-a midad, mitooni oono bezani va ye script ba wget behet mide ke mitooni roo ye system ke be net access dare ejra konio bebari roo system-et nasb koni
<Nu^253r> faghat vase man ya net kolan soratesh paeene emrooz?
<everplays> ye apt-on cd ham bood, vali man bahash kar nakardam motallebi
<everplays> omido, wiki.ubuntu.ir ro didi? ye chizayi rajebe modem gofte
<motallebi> چه جوری میشه کل wiki.ubuntu.ir
<motallebi> دانلود کرد
<alabd1> omido: shoma modem dial up mikhay nasb koni ?
<omido> نه بنده نه
<omido> آقای motallebi میخوان نصب کنن
<alabd1> motallebi: chipsete modem chie miduni ?
<motallebi> اره کمک کنید
<omido> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto
<motallebi> زولتریکس هستش
<omido> آقا این رو بخون شاید کمک کرد
<omido> neshat هر وقت وقت کردی این شیوه ای که گفتی رو واسه ما هم آموزش بده .
<alabd1> motallebi: un esme chipset nist esme modem hast
<motallebi> بابا یکی بگه چه جوری میشه کل wiki.ubuntu.ir
<motallebi> دانلود کرد
<motallebi> اول بگید
<motallebi> بابا یکی بگه چه جوری میشه کل wiki.ubuntu.ir [15:46] <motallebi> دانلود کرد
<alabd1> motallebi: ye bar porsidid didan user ha lazem be tekrar nist
<alabd1> baraye inke befahmid chipset e modem chie
<Nu^253r> ba wget emtehan kardi motallebi ?
<alabd1> az in script estefade konid
<alabd1> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<omido> آخه نیازی به دانلود کلش نیست
<omido> شما بگرد
<omido> اون قسمت هایی که لازم داری کپی کن تو یه فایل متنی
<omido> نیازی نداری به کل ویکی
<alabd1> modemtun ro scan konid chipset ro bebinid chy neveshte ettela bedid
<neshat> omido: تونل رو می گی؟
<omido> اره
<neshat> omido: boro be www.toonel.net file toonel ro daryaft kon va azash estefade kon tanzimati ham ke bayad to firefox set koni ro ham too khode barname bade ejra qabele dastesi hast.
<Nu^253r> mage filter nist neshat ?
<neshat> Nu^253r: چرا ایشون می تونه فیلتر رو رد کنه به صورت موقتی ( تنظیم ساکی در فایرفاکس هست )
<Nu^253r> tor ham bad nist
<Nu^253r> distro tails ham ke ye livecd vase inkar :D onam khobe
<neshat> میشه کاری کرد که وقتی ویگت لینک دانلود ها رو داره از یه فایل متنی میگیره به جای دریافت دونه دونه فایل ها مثلا ۳ تا فایل رو دریافت کنه یعنی وقتی wget -c dl.txt رو می زنیم با یه آپشنی ۳ تا فایل رو همزمان بگیره ؟
<omido> <Nu^253r> این دیسترویی که میگی چجوریاس؟
<neshat> Nu^253r: در این روش تونل فقط برای باز کردن یه سایت استفاده میشه و با تنظیم کردن ساکس در فایر فاکس عملا به فیلترشکن دیگه ای نیاز نیستیعنی تونل فعال شه یه صفحه لود شه پورت جدید گرفته شه و تونل بسته و اینترنت بی فیلتر تا Û±Û² ساعت دیگه و بعد از Û±Û² ساعت دوباره عملیات تÚ
<Nu^253r> bar mabnaye debian hastesh engar, ya ubuntu, daghghi nemidonam, vali to mohit gnome miyad bala
<Nu^253r> tor be sorete khodkar vared mishe
<Nu^253r> va az tarighe tor network be shabake vasl mishi,
<Nu^253r> pidign, xchat va moror gar ham dare
<neshat> Nu^253r: بعضی از فیلتر شکن ها با بعضی از آی س پی ها خوب کار نمی کنن بنا به دلایلی مثلا یور فری دام مشهور برای من نمی تونه صفحه اول گوگل رو هم باز کنه - نوسانات بسیار بالا
<omido> یعنی تنظیمات خاصی نمیخواد؟
<omido> به صورت لایو سی دی هست فقط؟ یا قابل نصب هم هست؟
<Nu^253r> na omido hichi nemikhad khodesh tanzime
<Nu^253r> omido
<Nu^253r> ino bebin
<Nu^253r> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=incognito
<omido> با اینکه از دبیان بدم میاد ولی گویا خیلی چیز خوبیه
<omido> :ي
<omido> :D
<neshat> man ba tor dar ubuntu moskel dashtam vali dar debian test nakardam:d
<Nu^253r> man ke bahash moshkeli nadaram neshat
<Nu^253r> sari javab mide
<omido> من  دیستروی اصلیم اوپن سوزه هست
<omido> یورفریدم جواب نداد
<omido> بعد از نصب موقعی که میخوای یوزر نیم پسورد بزنی میگه اشتباه
<omido> ۱۰ بار هم دوباره ثبت نام کردم
<omido> باز هم همین رو میگه
<neshat> Nu^253r: ای اس پی خیلی مهمه
<Nu^253r> man ro chandta emtehan kardam neshat
<Nu^253r> javab dade
<omido> مال من شاتل هست که در حرامزادگی معروف و زبانزد هست
<Nu^253r> mokhbaret va parsonline
<Nu^253r> va ro windows ba hoshmandam javab mide hata
<omido> رو ویندوز که از این چیزها زیاده
<omido> مشکل من وقتی هست که تو لینوکسم
<neshat> Nu^253r: فعلا در حال حل مشکل این دانلود از مخزن هستم بعد میبینم
<neshat> کسی می دونه چه طور میشه با یه ویگت همزمان چند تا فایل رو دانلود کرد؟
<sasy360> یه زیر نویس رو چه جوری با ویدئو سینک کنم؟
<omido> با KGET میشه فکر کنم
<omido> من تست کرده بودم
<Nu^253r> wget manzorete na3r ?
<omido> فرقی نباید داشته باشه
<omido> چون اون هم مثل gwget
<Nu^253r> wget manzorete neshat ***
<Nu^253r> goshnam shod maghzam hangid
<neshat> Nu^253r: yes
<Nu^253r> to man page hast ehtemalan,
<Nu^253r> chesham kar nemikone bebinam alan
<Nu^253r> neshat ino bebin
<Nu^253r> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/the-ultimate-wget-download-guide-with-15-awesome-examples/
<omido> دوستان دستوری هست که بفهمیم سیستم داره از کدوم نسخه جاوا استفاده میکنه؟
<omido> مثلن سان جاوا یا اوپن جی دی کی. و اگه آره چه نسخه ای
<omido> ؟
<Nu^253r> omido
<Nu^253r> bezan which java
<Nu^253r> bad java -version
<Nu^253r> ki mikhast koli wiki ro dl kone?
<omido> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.2) (fedora-58.1.10.2.fc15-i386)
<omido> من سان جاوا رو هم نصب کردم
<omido> چکار کنم که از سان استفاده کنه؟
<Nu^253r> ye whereis java bezan
<omido> java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/lib/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<omido> http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<omido> من از این صفحه ی بالا
<omido> جاوا رو دانلود کردم RPM
<Nu^253r> file /usr/bin/java                                              ~
<Nu^253r> /usr/bin/java: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<omido>  و نصب کردم ولی هیچ اثری ازش نیست
<Nu^253r> ye file /usr/bin/java bezan omido
<Nu^253r> behet mige ke be koja link hast
<Nu^253r> bad ba rpm bebin ke sun java ro koja nasb karde
<omido> /usr/bin/jav: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/jav' (No such file or directory)
<Nu^253r> ye ln -s bezan be on
<Nu^253r> mage to whereis nagoft ke onjast?!
<Nu^253r> pas chera alan ghati kard?!!
<omido> نمیدونم
<omido> کلن از این فدورا خوشم نمیاد
<omido> ۲ روزه ریختم
<omido> پدرم رو در آورده
<Nu^253r> to ham pedaresho dar biyar omido
<omido> تو تمام زندگیم این همه باگ و کرش ندیده بودم
<omido> اولش که من رو فرستاد به فال بک مود
<omido> در حالی که سیستمم اصلن پایین نبود
<omido> و لایو میرفتم گنوم ۳
<Nu^253r> free software vase haminde dige, didi dare pedareto dar miyare, to ham bezan pedaresho dar biyar
<omido> تو فال بک مود هر آیکنی میخواستم بزارم تو پنل بالا
<omido> کرش میکرد
<omido> بعد ۱۰۰۰ تا بدبختی با ادیت کردن گراب و... گنوم ۳ رو آوردم
<Nu^253r> slackware nasb kon
<omido> الان هم اسکایپ کرش میکن مدام
<omido> همچنان بهترین توزیع که داشتم اوپن سوزه بوده و هست
<Nu^253r> centos chi?
<omido> با اینکه کی دی ای هست حداقل اینقدر کرش نمیکنه
<Nu^253r> desktopet chiye omido ?
<omido> الان تو فدورا ۱۵ گنوم ۳ هست
<omido> که هیچ تحفه ای نیست اینقدر تبلیغ میکردن
<omido> یه
<Nu^253r> mamolan chiye?
<omido> آیکن نمیتونم بیارم رو دسکتاپ حتی !
<omido> من خودم بیشتر کی دی ای علاقه دارم
<omido> مثل گنوم ۲ عقب افتاده نیست
<omido> مثل گنوم ۳ هم زیادی ساده شده نیست
<Nu^253r> man kde3 ro dost dashtam 4 halamo gerft raftam xfce
<Nu^253r> dige xfce mondam
<omido> ۳ هنوزم میتونی کار کنی
<Nu^253r> lxde ham bad nist
<omido> یه پروژه هست نمیتونم چی اولش T داشت
<Nu^253r> omido dige hal nemide
<omido> اون کی دی ای ۳.۵ رو ادامه میده
<Nu^253r> xfce dige raftam hajmesham kamtare
<omido> lxde از اونم سبک تره
<omido> ولی من کی دی ای رو دیشب تو سوزه آپدیت کردم به ۴.۶.۵
<omido> خیلی بهتر شد
<omido> مشکلات کرش اپلت صدای کی دی ای هم رفع شد
<Nu^253r> lxde ye badi dare ineke config hash ba xfce yejast
<Nu^253r> bad ghati mishe
<Nu^253r> asabamo khord kard bargashtam be xfce
<omido> کلن بیشتر من رو سوزه راحتم
<omido> این فدورا مدورا میام واسه جنگولک بازی
<omido> چاکرا هم نصب کردم با اینکه آلفا هست ولی ۱۰۰ برابر از فدورا بهتر و کم باگ تره
<Nu^253r> man suse 7 ro daram, 7-8ta cd hastesh
<Nu^253r> ta 11.3 dashtamesh
<Nu^253r> dige bosidam gozashtam kenar
<omido> اتفاقن من هم ۱۱.۳ داشتم
<omido> ولی ۱۱.۴ خیلی بهتر شده
<omido> هم خوش قیافه تر
<omido> هم نصب پکیج ها سریع تر
<omido> کلن به نظرم کلاس کاریش از بقیه توزیع ها بالاتره سوزه
<omido> هیچکدوم از دسکتاپ هاش هم ساده نیست
<omido> مثلن کوبونتو انگار دقیقن دی وی دی لایو کی دی ای رو از سایت کی دی ای دانلود کردی
<omido> حتی زورش اومده آیکن منوی کیک اُف رو یه چیز دیگه بزاره
<omido> کی دی ای فدورا که از گنومش هم چرت تر بود واسه من
<omido> در کل به نظرم بهترین دستکاپ هارو سوزه داره
<omido> و یه چیز دیگه هم داره که من نمیتونم ازش دل بکنم
<Nu^253r> man hamishe koli vaght sarf mikonam vase taghirat to systemam ta onjor ke bekham beshe
<omido> به اسم YaST
<Nu^253r> mesle xfce settings
<omido> نه بابا
<omido> اون کجاYast  کجا
<omido> من سوزه نسخه اکس اف سی ایش رو هم کار کردم
<omido> هم yast داشت هم xfce settings
<omido> yast تقریبن هر کاری که فکرش رو بکنی انجام میده
<Nu^253r> shayad yast rahat tar bashe, vali man dost daram khodam tghariato bedam ta yast
<omido> خوب شما وارد تری
<omido> ولی در نظر بگیر که همه حرفه ای نیستن
<omido> در نتیجه سوزه برای مبتدی ها کار خیلی بهتری کرده
<omido> شما میتونی تو سوزه هم از طریق کانسول کارهاتو راه بندازی
<omido> یا اصلن وارد محیط گرافیکی نشی
<omido> برعکس ابونتو هم که به زور ۲-۳ تا دسکتاپ رو به خوردت میده
<omido> سوزه هر دسکتاپی که فکرش رو بکنی داره
<Nu^253r> man aslan ubuntu ro dost nadaram
<omido> ولی کلن سوزه به دل من بیشتر نشست تا بقیه
<neshat> Nu^253r: omido بهترین توزیع گنو لینوکس ویندوزه مایکروسافته
<neshat> Nu^253r: omido بهترین توزیع گنو لینوکس، ویندوزه مایکروسافته
<omido> neshat به دنبال نصب جاوا هستم که این تونل رو راه بندازم
<neshat> omido: ha ? to terminal bezan java -ja /home/toonel.jar
<Nu^253r> neshat windows bar mabnaye unix na linux
<omido> Unrecognized option: -ja
<omido> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<neshat> Nu^253r: نه عزیزم یه اینه که من گفتم یه توزیع جدیده دیشب منتشر شده :d
<neshat> omido: ha ? to terminal bezan java -jar /home/toonel.jar
<omido> خوب همینو زدم اون پیغام رو داد
<neshat> omido: دستور تغییر کرد
<neshat> omido: این آخریه رو بزن
<omido> Unable to access jarfile /home/toonel.jar
<neshat> omido: khob aziz in file toomel ke gerfti ro bezar too home dige
<omido> too home baba
<neshat> omido: esmesh chie ?
<neshat> aslan ye terminal baz jon va bezan java -jar bad ye fasele bezan va file toonel ro drag kon ro terminal va enter bezan
<arash_> man mikham be donyaye linux safar konam vali balad nistam ubuntu ro roye sistemam nasb konam
<Nu^253r> eh chera raftesh?
<Nu^253r> neshat man mnazoreto nafahmidam chi gofti on bala, :D
<neshat> Nu^253r: کجا من حرف زیاد زدم جمله رو بده
<Nu^253r> harf ziyad nazadi
<Nu^253r> man manzorete nafahmidam
<Nu^253r> inke nemidon windos chi kar karde
<neshat> Nu^253r: شوخی بود داد
<neshat> * داد
<neshat> *دادا =)))
<neshat> Nu^253r: زیاد جدی نگیر
<Nu^253r> aha migam ba aghl joor dar nayomada :D
<Nu^253r> akhe maghzam dar shorofe kharide mazrasat
<Nu^253r> dige akharashe
<Nu^253r> :D
<Nu^253r> salam neshat
<Nu^253r> net emrooz soratesh paeen nist ?!
<everplays> Nu^253r, net ro kollan avordan payin emrooz, maloom nist che barname-i daran dobare avazia
<neshat1> Nu^253r: مال من مثل همیشه است
<Nu^253r> male man alan bargasht be halate adish az sob dasht bazi dar miyovrd, dashtam ba 333byte dl mikardam az server :S
<omido> دوستان شما همه ابونتو کار میکنید؟
<Nu^253r> man ke na:D
<omido> من کلن هر کی دیدم ابونتو کار میکنه
<omido> هر کی هم میخواد غمپز در کنه میگه آرچ
<omido> زیاد ندیدم تو ایران ملت چیز دیگه ای کار کنن
<omido> البته یه عده هم فسیل دبیان هستن
<everplays> kolli opensuse kar darim, kolli slack kar darim, hame ke ubuntu-i ya (gh)arch-i nistan
<everplays> taze fedora kara hichi
<Nu^253r> taze gentoo ham hast :D
<omido> ندیدم زیاد
<omido> فروم اوپن سوزه عضو هستم
<omido> ولی سال در دوازده ماه کسی نیست توش
<Nu^253r> parsix, ubuntu mahsob mishe?!
<omido> نه فکر نکنم
<omido> دبیان هست بیشتر
<omido> ربطی به ابونتو نداره
<Nu^253r> ok pas parsix kar ham hast :D
<omido> راستی من دارم یه چیزی ترجمه میکنم
<omido> درباره اوپن سوزه
<omido> از مستندات سایت novell
<omido> opensuse beginner's guide
<Nu^253r> omido movafagh bashi :)
<omido> فعلن ۱۷-۱۸ صفحه شده ولی فکر کنم به ۷۰-۷۵ برسه با عکس ها
<omido> این تموم شد چجوری توزیعش کنم؟
<omido> به یه آدم سوزه کار هم نیاز دارم سوتی ها و گاف هام رو اصلاح کنه
<Nu^253r> aval mibarish zire parchame Free document
<Nu^253r> bad mizarish to blogha, va ya site technotux
<Nu^253r> va kheili jahaye dige omido :D
<omido> خیلی وقته شروع کردم
<omido> ولی هی حسش میاد
<omido> بعد یه مدت حسش میره
<omido> :D
<Nu^253r> brb
<everplays> omido, ba chi document ro minevisi? tex?
<omido> من با لایبر اُفیس
<omido> بعد پی دی افش میکنم
<omido> ایمیل داری یه بخشیش رو که نوشتم نشونت بدم؟
<everplays> omido, age bezari roo google doc rahatare :)
<omido> vared nistam ziad
<everplays> omido, vase in joor kara ham az libreoffice/openoffice estefade nakon
<everplays> vase in joor kara nistan ina
<omido> نمیدونم من خواستم با نرم افزار آزاد باشه
<omido> من اصلن ندارم اُفیس ماکروسافت رو
<everplays> age az tex estefade koni, rahat mitooni bezarish roo git
<everplays> che rabti be M$ dare tex?
<omido> تو ویندوز یه چیزی دارم به اسم :‌IBM Lotus Symphony
<omido> مثل لایبر و اوپن آفیس هست ولی اینترفیس خیلی خفن تری داره
<omido> توش مرورگر هم هست
<omido> کلن خیلی بهتره
<omido> تو ابونتو و سوزه هم داشتمش
<everplays> omido chand salete?
<omido> چطور
<omido> ؟
<everplays> akhe bedoone inke bekhooni ye riz harf mizani
<omido> کلن خیلی چت میکنم
<omido> دیگه همینجور دستم میره رو کلید ها حرف میزنم فقط
<omido> :D
<everplays> man daram az tex harf mizanam, to dar morede M$ sohb@ mikoni, badesham miresi be lotus/libreoffice/openoffice
<omido> چی هس این تکس؟
<everplays> ye google koni peyda mikoni, too wikipedia ham hast
<everplays> xepersian ro ham check koni badi nist
<everplays> kholase inke vase horoof chinie
<omido> نمیشه من ترجمه و اینهاش رو بکنم صفحه بندیش رو یه نفر که وارد تره؟
<omido> چون اصلن تو کار حروف چینی و صفحه بندی وارد نیستم
<omido> من یه کتاب آموزش فارسی فدورا دیده بودم اونم دقیقن همین ریختی بود فکر کنم با اوپن آفیس کار کرده بود
 * omido grabs everplays and goes for run
<neshat> سلام به دوستان
<Nu^253r> salam neshat
<neshat> من  dns server رو در فایل /etc/resolv.conf تنظیم کردم و بعد از ریبوت تنظیمات پاک میشه برای اینکه پاک نشه چه باید کرد ؟
<omido> دوستان به تونل از طریق ssh که خارجکیا پیشنهاد میدن میشه اعتماد کرد؟
<omido> من الان دارم یه همچین کاری میکنم
<omido> مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
<Nu^253r> osolan na omido
<omido> یعنی من الان اعتماد کنم به اینها؟
<omido> یه پیست میکنم چت رو
<omido> اول رجیستر کردم اینجا
<omido> http://www.bombshellz.net/
<omido> Nu^253rhttp://paste.opensuse.org/view/simple/9f440d8f
<omido> این متن چت تو آر آی سی کانالشون هست
<omido> http://paste.opensuse.org/view/simple/9f440d8f
<Nu^253r> man khodam ssh mikonam bazi moghe ha vase webgardi omido
<Nu^253r> omido chekide in pasteto befrest man na ndaram bekhonam
<omido> آخه این یارو خیلی گیر داد بیا بهت چیلترشکن بدم
<Nu^253r> omido ye shell begir bad bahash ssh kon
<Nu^253r> az tarigh socks proxy
<omido> yani chi
<omido> ممکنه یارو خطرناک باشه؟
<Nu^253r> man on chizi ro ke dadi nakhondam sharmande
<Nu^253r> saram dard mikone alan nemitonam bekhonam
<Nu^253r> biya in karo ke migam bokon
<Nu^253r> biya pm omido
<omido> خن
<omido> ok
<yuki> salam kasi balade chetori ro ubuntu server vasete graphici nasb kone?
<Nu^253r> yuki aptitude search x.org
<Nu^253r> xorg***
<Nu^253r> omido hasti?
<Nu^253r> ok man felan brb pas
<omido> are
<omido> Nu^253r
<yuki> nu^253r daghighan motevajeh nashodam
<yuki> goya bayad yekseri dastor vase dowwnload vasete graphici vared kard ama mesle inke yek moshkele vasl bodan be inernet ham vojod dare baraye download vasete graphici
<Nu^253r> yuki ba dastorate linux ashnaie dari?
<yuki> nu^253r ghablan desktop dashtam ye modat faghat dastoratio ke bache ha az inja beham goftano baladam masalan menu boot ro avaz konam ya gconf-editor ro bezanam ya run(alt+f2) ro baz konam ya vase internet sudo pppoe conf beanam...ya ifconfig...az in chiza khili mobdatiam
<Nu^253r> pas servero bezar kenat yuki
<Nu^253r> ba ye desktop shoro be kar kon onam to mohit shell
<Nu^253r> chon ke server haro axaran ba mohite shell config mikonan
<yuki> nu^253r mamnon ama bayad hartori hast shoro konam hala ye chandbar mikhoram zamin yad migiram ba ejaat ye chizi bokhoram biyam
<Nu^253r> va kamtar mohite graphici kar mikonan
<Nu^253r> niyazi be X11 nadari yuki
<Nu^253r> hame barname ha ba shell run mishan
<yuki> nu^253r ok age ketab khob ham mishnasi moarefi kon ba ejaze man miram yekam bad myam
<Nu^253r> ketabe vase sysadmin ziyad hast yuki
<Nu^253r> man khodam in ketabo daram
<Nu^253r> Linux adminstration, a beginners guide
<Nu^253r> wale soyinka nevisandashe
<Nu^253r> va male entesharate mcgrow hill osbourn hastesh
<Nu^253r> ketabe khobiye, ham debian ro tozih dade, ham rpm
<Nu^253r> salam neshat
<neshat> Nu^253r: سلام علیکم و رحمة الله و برکاته
<neshat> kasi has network balad bashe ?
<Nu^253r> chisho neshat ?
<neshat> Nu^253r: mitooni farsi bekhooni ?
<Nu^253r> are diplom daram neshat
<neshat> Nu^253r: :دی آخه بهضی از بچه ها تو تی تی وای ویمان بالا نمی تونن بخونن
<neshat> ببین من دو تا آی پی دارم رو سیستمم
<neshat> یکی آی پی اصلی یکی هم اینترنت رو از رو شبکه میگیرم
<neshat> الان وقتی آی پی اصلی رو وارد میکنم مشکلی نیست ولی وقتی آی پی شبکه رو وارد می کنم نمی تونم نتورک رو ریست کنم
<neshat> آی پی ها رو اینجا ست می کنم /etc/network/interfaces
<Nu^253r> be router vasli neshat ?
<neshat> روتر موتر نمی دونم چیه ولی با نتورک منیجر آی پی ها رو که تغییر می دادم کافی بود اینیبل دیسیبل کنم حل بود
<Nu^253r> inja chi mizani/
<neshat> کجا ؟
<neshat> برای ریست شبکه ؟
<Nu^253r> to in file /etc/network/interface?
<Nu^253r> chera ba dhcp inkari nemikoni
<Nu^253r> ?
<Nu^253r> ya ba ifconfig?
<Nu^253r> ba dhcp bezar ipto on behet bede
<Nu^253r> age mikhay shabakato biyari paeen
<Nu^253r> bezan ifconfig
<Nu^253r> bebin lister network interfaceat chiyan
<Nu^253r> mamolan eth0 hast
<Nu^253r> bezan ifconfig eth0 down
<Nu^253r> bad bezan
<neshat> ببین من می خوام که هر وقت کابل شبکه جابه جا می کنم سیستم خودش وصل شه نه خیر یه کلیک کنم و هر بار نخوام آی پی ها رو ست کنم
<Nu^253r> ifconfig eth0 up
<Nu^253r> bad ba dhcp ipto tanzim kon khodkar
<neshat> سیستمم هم دبیانه حالا هر راهی بلدی بسم الله
<Nu^253r> kabl shabaker or be koja vasl mikoni?
<Nu^253r> be routere adsk dige na?
<neshat> بدون شبکه که مستقیم به کارت شبکه و وقتی هم رو شبکه هست از یه هاب میگیرم که اون هاب هم از یه سیستم ویندوزی
<Nu^253r> ok az hub migiri
<Nu^253r> salam neshat_ :D
<Nu^253r> chi shod?
<Nu^253r> dorost shod?!
<Nu^253r> ya gand zadam?!
<neshat_> یه پیام بده به این
<neshat_> بیایم خصوصی
<neshat_> فعلا که خبری نیست
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-03
<princef> salam, firefox koja nasb mishe?
<princef> baraye nasb kardane flash-plugin e libflashplayer.so
<Efazati> جلسه دوم گروه کاربران پایتون تهران طبق برنامه، این هفته ۴ شنبه ۱۲ مرداد از ساعت ۶-۸ در محل قبلی برگزار می گردد. http://tiny.cc/teh_pug_2
<princef> salam, flash player ro az adobe dl kardam. hala koja bayad enteqalesh bedam?
<princef> nobody here?
<mujtaba> princef: سلام
<mujtaba> فرمتش
<mujtaba> .deb
<mujtaba> بود؟
<princef> na
<princef> install_flash_player_10_linux(1).tar.gz
<princef> va
<princef> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<mujtaba> شما اول بازش کن
<mujtaba> tar -xvf
<princef> ok
<princef> ye file toush hast
<princef> libflashplayer.so
<princef> ino touye .../lib/mozila/plugin/    copy kardam
<princef> amma hanuz flash ro baz nemikone
<mujtaba> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<princef> sorry, arch nasb kardam
<princef> in document ro ham qablan test kardam javab nada
<mujtaba> شما ۳۲ بیتی هستی یا ۶۴؟
<princef> 64
<mujtaba> http://queleimporta.com/finally-adobe-releases-native-64-bit-flash-11-for-linux/
<princef> merci, test mikonam bar migardam.
<princef> hi, flash nasb nashod
<princef> :S
<princef> chetori ba pidgin be irc connect besham?
<princef> \o/
<M522> سلام
<M522> من یه package لینوکس از اینترنت دانلود کردم
<M522> یعنی از همون باینری ها
<M522> کس ی می دون ه چه طوری می شه رو اوبونتو پیاده اش کرد؟
<Nu^253r> .deb hast pasvandesh M522 ?
<M522> نه
<M522> اصلا پس وند ن داره
<Nu^253r> bezan file esme_file
<Nu^253r> bebin chi hast
<M522> الآن تو ویندوزم
<M522> چشم
<M522> بعد اون باید چی کار کن م؟
<Nu^253r> file chi dl kardi aslan M522 ?
<M522> tor-web-browser
<Nu^253r> vase linux downloadesh kardi?
<M522> بله
<Nu^253r> ehtamalan
<Nu^253r> feshordast
<Nu^253r> hajmesh chand bood?
<M522> بله
<Nu^253r> package kamelesho dl kardi?
<M522> یادم نی ست
<M522> بله
<Nu^253r> khob uncompress kon
<M522> کردم
<Nu^253r> bad scripte start-tor-browser ro ejra kon
<M522> بعدش برای اجرای هم این "تر" مشکل دارم
<M522> اجرا ن می شه
<Nu^253r> chera mishe
<M522> سند متن ی می آره
<Nu^253r> man khodam daramaesh
<M522>  و رون دستورات می نویس ه
<Nu^253r> sanat matni nist
<Nu^253r> script hast
<M522> فکر کن م بله
<M522> خود اوبونتو واسه ش پکیج ن داره؟
<Nu^253r> hale dige
<M522> من پولیپو رو پیدا کردم "تر" ن بود
<M522> چی حل ه؟
<Nu^253r> age script ro rah benzadi
<Nu^253r> khodesh popilo rah mindaze
<Nu^253r> badesh namarokaro miyare bala
<M522> چه جوری راه ب اندازم؟
<Nu^253r> ba on webgardi kon
<Nu^253r> to shell rah bendaz
<M522> تو خود سایت ش گشت م چیزی ن داشت
<M522> شما از کجا گرفت ی ش؟
<Nu^253r> az khode sitesh
<Nu^253r> ba shell baladi kar koni M522 ?
<M522> مال شما خودش اجرا می شه؟
<M522> یه خورده
<Nu^253r> khob
<Nu^253r> balad chejori script to shell ejra koni?
<M522> فکر ن کن م
<M522> هم این دستورات ساده رو بلدم
<Nu^253r> miri to directori tor
<Nu^253r> badesh mizani sh start-tor-browser
<Nu^253r> ya ./start-tor-browser
<Nu^253r> age onchizi ke fekr konam bashe ejra mishe
<Nu^253r> age on script nabashe ejra nemishe
<M522> ممنون
<M522> امتحان ش می کن م
<M522> لطف کردین
<Nu^253r> khahesh
<amin`> i need to configure the menu of openbox and i get this http://ideone.com/kJ683 is there any way around that?
<amin`> hicki intrafa nist
<amin`> Rozedaran -e gerami
<Nu^253r> salam neshat :D
<Nu^253r> haji dishab kharab shod systemet na ?! :s
<neshat> Nu^253r, na moshkel ro hal shod akharesh
<Nu^253r> khob be salamati
<Nu^253r> dishab yeho rafti neshat goftam systemet kharab shod
<Nu^253r> alane ke fosham bedi :D
<neshat> Nu^253r, too file interface to ta ip ro tarif kardam va system ham up va reset va alan mesle **** kar mikone
<neshat> Nu^253r, chera ?
<neshat> Nu^253r, kharab ham ke shode bood amdi ke naboode ya nasb mojadad nahayatesh hast :d
<neshat> Nu^253r, server ke nist desktope :d
<Nu^253r> khob az haminja shoro mishe
<Nu^253r> :D
<neshat> Nu^253r, dishab  shoma javab naddi man ham raftam vase bokhr bokhor :d
<Nu^253r> kolan yekam lag daram neshat
<Nu^253r> :D
<neshat> Nu^253r, ide dishab shoma jaleb bood
<Nu^253r> kodom idea neshat ?
<neshat> Nu^253r, log ro save kardam sare forsat edit mikonam
<neshat> Nu^253r, auto conect kardanesh
<Nu^253r> ok faghat tahte free document bashe :D
<neshat> Nu^253r, migam mishe too hub ip va dns set kard ?
<Nu^253r> nemidonam motokhases shabake nistam
<Nu^253r> az bahce ha bepors
<Nu^253r> mamolan router ha dns server daran
<neshat> kasi midoone ke mishe too hun ip adrees + DNS set kar ya namishe ?
<Nu^253r> neshat age shabake bozorg bashe, mamolan ye dedicated server fagaht vase dhcp mizaran
<Nu^253r> hub na vali to router mishe engar neshat
<neshat> Nu^253r, aha age misho khoob bood mizadim roo hub va shabake rahat mishod :d
<Nu^253r> ye router begir
<Nu^253r> neshat?
<Nu^253r> be in ip bebin mitoni vasl shi
<Nu^253r> 192.168.1.1
<neshat> too firefox bedam ?
<Nu^253r> are
<neshat> alan ke be hub vasl nist
<Nu^253r> harvagth vasl shodi
<neshat> namiroone vasl she
<neshat> Nu^253r, be hub ?
<Nu^253r> are harvagth ba hub vasli neshat , bezan 192.168.1.1
<Nu^253r> in mamolan ip hub hastesh
<neshat> Nu^253r, in hub dar hale hazer faqat internet ro beyn sestem ha taqsim mikone yani ye voroodi va chan khorooji
<neshat> Nu^253r, beram be hub vasl konam internet mipare vali zood barmigardam ensha allah
<Nu^253r> brb
<neshat> test
<neshat> Nu^253r, al'an voroodi dadam be hub va yeki az khorooje ha be in va 192.168.1.1 javam namide
<neshat> Nu^253r, راستی ای روش نوشته آفیس کانکت سوئیچ
<neshat> سوئیچ همون هابه ؟
<Nu^253r> are vali pishrafte tar
<neshat> سوئیچ ئیشرفته تره یا هاب ؟
<Nu^253r> neshat engar nemidona
<Nu^253r> brb
<neshat> Nu^253r, متوجه نشدم منظورتون رو
<Nu^253r> brb neshat yani be right back
<Nu^253r> neshat az fvahid soal mikardi dar morede shabake ishon bishtar vared taran
<neshat> Nu^253r, dish qabl az shoma ba rahnamaei haye ishoon toonestam moskel DNS ro hal konam.
<Nu^253r> neshat manzoram az router hamon switch bood
<Nu^253r> eshtebah arz kardam :
<Nu^253r> p
<Nu^253r> sorry
<Nu^253r> :D
<neshat> Nu^253r, در اونجا که فرمودید آی پی روتر 192.168.1.1 هست ؟
<Nu^253r> 192.168.1.1 ro router dns server hast yejorie
<Nu^253r> neshat rastesh na ba switch kar kardam, na khondam chizi dar moredesh, ziyad nemidonam sharmande :(
<neshat> Nu^253r, khahesh aziz moredi nadaram alhamdo lelah felan
<omido> neshat salam
<neshat> omido, salam azizam
<omido> chakerim
<omido> ma mese in motada shodim
<omido> hey miaim az shoma jens migirim :D
<omido> port nadari jadid?:D
<neshat> omido, mage tor bagerfti ?
<neshat> site asli bede
<neshat> omido, mitooni be ye chiz chiz ke to win dar virtaul ham ejra beshe estefade koni bel akhare ye page ro mishe be sorate paeen tahamol kard
<omido> neshat vboxi ke man dashtam oss bod usb nadash
<neshat> omido, site asli ro bede linkesh
<omido> yadam nis
<omido> yoursocksproxy?
<omido> hamchin chizi bod
<omido> w8]
<omido> http://www.freesocksproxy.org/
<neshat> omido, 11134
<omido> neshat kash mishod ye rahi bashe ke hamishe dasresi dasht be in porta
<neshat> omido, are khob
<neshat> omido, سرویس خیلی خوبی هست ولی در کنارش باید چه چیز چیز باشه برای دریافت ئورت جدید
<neshat> راستی مشکلت با جاوا چی شد ؟
<neshat> Nu^253r, ایمیلت رو دیدم نمی دونم چرا آی پی 192.168.0.3 رو ریست نم یکرد ولی چون اون موقع داشتم سیستم رو آپدیت
<neshat> می کردم یه سری بسته ها آپ بودن و یه سری نه فکر کنم مشکل از اونجا بالاخره بعد دریافت کامل اپدیت ها و ریست مشکل حل شد و اون آدرس رو هم راحت ریست می کنه و الان هم شب با آی پی
<neshat> اصلی و روز با آیپ پی مربوط به شبکه وصل میشم بدون هیچ کاری یعنی هر کدوم از کابل ها رو بدم به کارت شبکه سیستم براش فرقی نداره و ارتباطش رو با شبکه داره
<omido> هیچی کلن بیخیال فدورا شدم برگشتم سوزه
<omido> پاک کردم فدورارو کلن
<omido> گنوم ۳ هم با سوزه تست کردم خیلی بهتر بود
<neshat> راستی ایمیلم رو همین الان چک کردم
<neshat> omido, خوب اینجا جاوا نصبه ؟
<neshat> تونل رو با جاوا اجرا کن تا همیشه ئورت ها رو داشته باشی
<omido> آره باید تست کنم این رو هم
<omido> راستی یه باندل هم هست برای تور
<omido> که میشه با فایرفاکس ازش استفاده کرد
<omido> اونم میخوام نصب کنم تو سوزه
<neshat> omido, باندل واسه تور ؟ باندل چیه ؟
<omido> یکی از این خارجکیهای کانال سوزه برام گذاشت تو اف تی پیش
<omido> اگه خواستی لینک میدم بگیر
<Nu^253r> neshat ich weise nicht auch :)
<neshat> چیه هست ؟
<neshat> Nu^253r, من هنوز دیپام نگرفتم فقط فارسی حالیم میشه عزیز
<omido> راستی این پورتی که دادی هم جواب نداد
<Nu^253r> goftam manam nemidonam neshat
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-04
<shahrouz> سلام من دنبال یک نرم افزار شبیه
<shahrouz> isa
<shahrouz> هستم در لینوکس کسی میدونه؟
<fvahid> shahrouz: squid
<Nu^253r> salam omido
<omido> Nu^253r salam chakerim
<omido> bundle tor ro download kardam vali nemitonam rah bendazamesh
<Nu^253r> chera omido ?
<Nu^253r> alan to windows hasti ya ubuntu?
<omido> openSUSE
<Nu^253r> ba terminal bezan file tor-harchi
<Nu^253r> esme tor ro bezan
<Nu^253r> bebin pasvane in file chiye
<omido> اصلن مساله این چیزا نیست
<omido> تمام اون کارارو کردم
<Nu^253r> pas chiye?!
<omido> وقتی باز میکنمش نرم افزارش میاد
<Nu^253r> chi mige?
<omido> Vidalia detected that the tor software exited unexpectedly. please check the message log for recent warning or error messagesمیگه :
<Nu^253r>  log ro nigah kon
<omido> بعدش که میزنم روی لاگ لاگ خالی هست و چیزی نوشته نشده توش
<Nu^253r> chi behet mige/!
<omido> من که نفهمیدم ایرادش چیه
<Nu^253r> na nist
<omido> لاگ خالیه
<omido> بابا خالیه به خدا
<omido> کور که نیستم که توش سفید هست
<omido> هم حالت عادی هم ادونس
<Nu^253r> ye min wait
<omido> اوکی
<Nu^253r> to shell mizani ./start-tor-browser omido ?
<Nu^253r> omido boro to message log
<Nu^253r> bad setting
<Nu^253r> bad tick bezan automaticaly save new log message ro
<omido> آره
<omido> آقا این اسکرین شات : imgpaste.com/zfDP.jpeg
<omido> http://imgpaste.com/zfDP.jpeg
<Nu^253r> omid miri ro app click mikoni?
<omido> هم روی این
<omido> هم از ترمینال
<omido> هر دو رو تست کردم
<Nu^253r> az ro terminal chi mizani?
<omido> آدرس رو و فایل رو دیگه
<Nu^253r> kodom file?
<omido> "home/ omid / folan
<omido> اینارو بلدم بابا :D
<Nu^253r> mizani vidalia?
<omido> hamin file vidalia
<omido> are
<Nu^253r> khob eshtebah mizani
<omido> چه باید کنم؟
<Nu^253r> to folder tor-browser_en-US
<Nu^253r> boro
<Nu^253r> bad to shell bezan
<omido> الان با دالفین بازش کردم
<Nu^253r> ./start-tor-browser
<omido> حتمن باید با ترمینال باشه؟
<Nu^253r> ba terminal bayad beri tosh omid na dolphin
<Nu^253r> ye shell script hastesh
<Nu^253r> are
<omido> باشه اجازه بده یه لحظه
<omido> با چه دستوری وارد دایرکتوری بشم؟
<omido> همون سی دی اینها؟
<Nu^253r> are
<Nu^253r> bezan
<Nu^253r> cd ~/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US
<omido> linux-nv7b:~ # cd ~/home/omid/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US/
<omido> -bash: cd: /root/home/omid/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US/: No such file or directory
<Nu^253r> chera ba root miyay online?!
<Nu^253r> midoni kheili khatar nake?!
<omido> Nu^253r che konam ba usere adi biam?
<Nu^253r> are
<Nu^253r> in kar ye risk aminiyatiye
<Nu^253r> vase hamin sudo in hast
<omido> alan in tor ro che konamesh?
<Nu^253r> ina **
<Nu^253r> ba user mamoli biya to behet begam
<omido> nemshe haminjori begi ?:D
<Nu^253r> vase amniyate khodet migam
<Nu^253r> harjor rahati
<omido> akhe alan hese logout kardan nis :D
<Nu^253r> boro to on folder ke tor-browser_en-US hast
<omido> ba terminal nemitonam bram
<Nu^253r> chera nemtoni?
<Nu^253r> mage ba dolophin nemiri tosh?
<Nu^253r> right clik kon dare
<Nu^253r> neveshte open terminal here
<Nu^253r> bad miri to terminal
<Nu^253r> f4 ham kar mkonie engar
<omido> baz nemshe
<omido> terminale khali baz mishe
<omido> agha man miam
<omido> ye lahze
<omido> brb
<Nu^253r> bezan pwd
<Nu^253r> bebin kojaie
<omido> Nu^253r agha javab nemide . ya man kheili khengam ya in kar nemikone
<Nu^253r> chera javab nemide?
<omido> btw felan daram in cd on distroi ke goftio download mikonam
<omido> 91% shode
<Nu^253r> kodom distro?
<omido> on tor ro dare automat? niaz be config nis?
<Nu^253r> aha tails
<omido> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=incognito
<omido> noskhe KDE nadre? Gnome kheili aghab oftade va hal beham zane. ehsase oskoli behem das mide vaghti too gnome hastam :D
<Nu^253r> na
<omido> yade windows 95 mindaze adamo
<Nu^253r> omido
<Nu^253r> tor ro to koja rikhti?
<omido> "/home/omid/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US/"
<Nu^253r> ok boro onja
<Nu^253r> ba terminal
<omido> mishe dastoresho benvisi?
<Nu^253r> terminal ro baz kon
<Nu^253r> bed bezan cd /home/omid/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US
<omido> ok shod
<omido> hala chi?
<Nu^253r> bezan ls
<Nu^253r> listesho to pastebin vasam copy kon
<omido> App  Data  Docs  Lib  start-tor-browser  tmp
<omido> fekonam bayad start-tor-browser ro zad
<Nu^253r> ok bezan
<Nu^253r> ./start-tor-browser
<Nu^253r> ba noghte shorokon
<Nu^253r> badesh /
<Nu^253r> hame ina beham chasbide bayad bashe
<omido> ye etefaghai dare miofte
<Nu^253r> kheili be desktop vabsaste nabash omido
<omido> Loading Network status
<omido> ro in gire felan
<omido> khob man taze karam baba
<omido> man aslan reshtam com nis ensani khondam che too dabirestan che uni
<omido> :D
<omido> hamasham win kar kardam
<Nu^253r> manam reshtam computer nist
<Nu^253r> chadn darsad pish raft?
<omido> agha man yebar didam gir karde
<omido> bastam dobare baz konam
<omido> in dafe mige : tor is already running
<omido> dar sorati ke baste shode kolan
<Nu^253r> bezan killall -9 tor
<omido> tor is already running as PID 27784
<omido> Please shut down the above process(es) before running Tor Browser Bundle.
<omido> dobare omad vali hamchenan gire
<Nu^253r> bezan kill -9 27784
<Nu^253r> omido az donyay desktop yekam fasele begir, be terminal nazdik sho
<Nu^253r> to mitioni har barnameiyo to shell baz koni
<Nu^253r> vali ba desktop nemitoni
<omido> ye amozeshi ketabi chizi nis?
<omido> man ghadima yezare dos balad bodam
<omido> inam bayad mese dos bashe dige
<Nu^253r> besiyar ghavi tar vali omido
<Nu^253r> ketab ina ziyade omido
<Nu^253r> man nemidonam be farsi chi hast
<omido> na manzoram systemeshe kolan
<omido> yani code va in harfa
<omido> farsish ziad mohem nis
<Nu^253r> to site technotux ye nig kon
<omido> english bashe vali sangin nabashe. user friendly bashe va for beginners :D
<omido> Establishing an encyripted directory connection
<omido> inbar too in gire
<Nu^253r> tool mikeshe
<Nu^253r> netloadet cheghadre?!
<omido> nemidonam vali ghablesh ke dashtam download mikardam doro vare 20 kb/s bod
<Nu^253r> omido video dram mikhay dl konishon?
<omido> gahi be 30 miresid gahi be 10
<omido> video hajmesh bala nis?
<Nu^253r> 2.3gb
<omido> man mikham bishtar SUSE yad begiram az suse bishtar khosham miad
<Nu^253r> vase LPI hastesh
<Nu^253r> in ye harfe jalebi nist ke mizani omido
<Nu^253r> suse ye distro hast besiyar mamoli
<omido> khob vaghean hese behtari be suse daram ta distro hae digei ke didam
<Nu^253r> age vared linux beshi mibini ke chize khasi nist
<Nu^253r> to alan vabaste be mohite grapohici shodi
<omido> aslan on logosh az hame bahal tare
<Nu^253r> age bekhay beri system recovei koni chi migi?!
<Nu^253r> ff5cc0adf7f5cee0e28db86e977c9b4040dcffb8
<omido> va hamintor ye chizi dare be esme YaST
<Nu^253r> ino khati dl kon
<omido> age YaST nabod alan man shayad 100 bar bikhiale linux shode bodam
<omido> :D
<Nu^253r> inam vase linux cbt hastesh
<Nu^253r> 597207536b14567187a0b686da6da55180548181
<omido> ina torrentan?
<Nu^253r> are hashh torrent hastesh
<Nu^253r> 2.3 GB va 11.3Gb
<omido> rasti in tails 96 % shode kam kam miram ino test konam bebinam chetore.
<omido> age kar kone khobe
<omido> emkane in ke etelaat ro drive hae hard zakhire konam has?
<omido> manzoram az tarighe live cd tails has
<Nu^253r> are hast
<Nu^253r> on partition ro load mikoni
<Nu^253r> bad onja zakhire mikoni
<omido> man ubuntu , fedora , mint , chakra hamaro dashtam ta hafte pish
<omido> hamaro remove kardam alan faghat suse daram
<omido> halesh bishtare :D
<Nu^253r> omido ino bebin
<Nu^253r> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0CDYQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linux.ie%2Fnewusers%2Fbeginners-linux-guide%2Fbasic-shell-commands.php&rct=j&q=linux%20shell%20for%20beginners&ei=do46To2lJpDo-gbvsIC7Ag&usg=AFQjCNFqHY93ddbrwXrNavprQwQMbyyZeg&cad=rja
<Nu^253r> na ino nabin
<Nu^253r> ino bebin omido :D
<Nu^253r> http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/basic-shell-commands.php
<omido> aha ijori khobe
<Nu^253r> inam bad nist
<Nu^253r> http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/
<omido> bootmark kardam
<omido> shell kolan dastor hae konsole has?
<omido> vali ye kasi ke hamash ensani khonde omran linux yad begire:d
<omido> man ke kheili gij mizanam
<Nu^253r> akhe dari khodeto vabashe mikoni be suse, va kde
<Nu^253r> age mikhay bedoni chejoriye
<Nu^253r> ba xfce biya bala
<Nu^253r> ya lxde
<omido> onaro ham didam
<omido> man kolan yebar ke suse nasbidam
<Nu^253r> omido ino ham bebin
<Nu^253r> vic.gedris.org/Manual-ShellIntro/1.2/ShellIntro.pdf
<omido> 4 ta desktop nasb kardam
<omido> KDE , Gnome ,xfce , lxde
<Nu^253r> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<omido> ye kofte digeam bod nemidonam chi chi box kheili aghab oftade bod
<omido> kholase man be shedat az kde khosham omad
<Nu^253r> http://www.fortystones.com/40-linux-shell-commands-beginners/
<omido> albate suse baghie desktopasham khoshkel bod
<omido> agha ye linkai bede too suse beshe azash estefade kard :D
<Nu^253r> to zaheri omido
<omido> baba zaheram moheme :D
<omido> shoma az dokhtare birikht vali kari khoshet miad ?:D
<omido> shokhi mikonama :D
<Nu^253r> chera ke na omido ?!
<Nu^253r> harchizi jaye khodesh besiyar zibast
<omido> vase man zaher dar olaviate:D
<Nu^253r> bayad bebini hadaf chiye
<omido> alan shoma KDE kubuntu ro bebin halet beham mikhore
<Nu^253r> pas in hamde ensani khondi chizi yad nagerfti
<Nu^253r> :D
<omido> engar cd live KDE az saite khode kde download kardi
<Nu^253r> man niyazi nadare be desktop distroie vabaste basham
<omido> hata zoreshon omade icone kickoff launcher ro avaz konan
<omido> ama suse ro bebin
<omido> inhame rize kari
<omido> inhame deghat
<Nu^253r> man ye karbare narmafzare azadam omido , harchi khosham omad ya nayomado avaz mikonam
<omido> khob manam az suse khosham omade :D
<Nu^253r> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06202011-082809pm.php
<omido> in tor ham azon moghe baz nemishe ma ye facebook berim
<Nu^253r> akhe netloadet balast
<Nu^253r> dari file dl mikoni
<omido> in zesh tarin manzareie ke to omram didam:D
<Nu^253r> bayad vayse ta tails tamom she kareh
<omido> chie in?:D
<Nu^253r> in desktop mane
<omido> mashala be in salighe:D
<Nu^253r> migam to zaheri
<omido> dos dari desktopet mese dashborde havapeima bashe ?:D
<Nu^253r> man dost daram bedonam computeram dar che haliye omido
<Nu^253r> chi dare bar mikeshe chi dare mire miyad
<omido> adam age bekhad mire mifahme dige 24 saat ke on hame adad nemibine ke :D
<omido> ama dar kol
<omido> az inam kheili khosham miad
<omido> http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/partedmagic.png
<omido> ino ye kharejie too chanale #kde gof berizam . ye live cd has vase partition bandi vali tosh hamechi dare . firefox ,xchat va.. hata clam av ham dare update ham mishe
<Nu^253r> ono ham daram
<omido> faghatam az ro ram bala miad
<Nu^253r> http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/mydesktop5.php inam bebin
<omido> kheili chize bahalie .ghiafasaham onghadra bad nis
<Nu^253r> in desktope windowsame
<omido> kholase be darde man ke kheili khorde
<omido> kolan harchi gir avordi send to desktop zadi ?:D
<Nu^253r> windowso 6mahi bod behesh nareside bodam
<Nu^253r> alanam niyazeh nadaram
<omido> man windowsam originale kheire saresh vali aslan tosh nemiram
<omido> albate inke kheli suse dos daram shayad vase ine ke avalin toziam bode
<hale> salam
<Nu^253r> salam hale
<hale> سلام بچه ها
<hale> من یه کمکی میکخوام خنده دارعه
<omido> salam be roye siahet
<hale> درمورد ورد2010
<hale> میخوام فهرست مطالب تهیه کنم
<hale> از همه شرمنده که دارم اینجا سوال میکنم
<omido> word 2010 too ubuntu ?!
<hale> نه فعلا ویندوز7
<hale> شرمنده از همه معذرت
<hale> ولی اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<hale> آپدیت میکنم اما فونتش به هم میریزه
<omido> inja faghat Nu^253r asheghe windows hast
<omido> shayad betone rahnamai kone
<omido> :D
<hale> با اجاهزه بیام پی ام که دوستان ناراحت نشن؟
<omido> inja the-light az hame herfei tar hast
<Nu^253r> hale yani chi fontesh beham mirize?
<hale> tivsj nvsji
<Nu^253r> manzorete ineke miran samte chap be ja rast?
<hale> فهرست درسته
<Nu^253r> rast be ja chap**
<omido> CTL ?
<hale> اما یه خط 4 کلمه ای دارم که کل خط رو گرفته
<hale> justify
<hale> شده انگار
<omido> aha
<hale> فقط تو سرفصل ها
<Nu^253r> hamashono highlight kon shift chap ba alto bezan ke
<Nu^253r> dorost beshe jahatesh
<Nu^253r> bad boro to option y egozine dare
<Nu^253r> favasel inaro neshon mide
<Nu^253r> bebin faseleha dorste ya na
<Nu^253r> esmesh yadam nist alan
<omido> screenshot bedin
<Nu^253r> brb
<omido> manam reboot mikonam bebinam in tails chejorie :D felan
<Nu^253r> salam neshat
<neshat> Nu^253r: سلام
<neshat> Nu^253r: ورد ۲۰۱۰ هم که ساپورت می کنی
<neshat> Nu^253r: این مشکل امید چه شد آخرش ؟
<Nu^253r> man chizyo support nemikonam neshat
<Nu^253r> :D
<Nu^253r> raft ba tails biyad
<Nu^253r> nemidonam dige chi shod
<Nu^253r> ya kheili behesh hal dad
<neshat> Nu^253r: ای بابا مگه چرا تور اجرا نمیشه براش ؟
<Nu^253r> ya inke na alan dare asabaniyatesho sare yechi khali mikone
<Nu^253r> tor bayad az ro terminal ejra mikard,
<Nu^253r> inkaro nemikard
<Nu^253r> fekr mikard hamechi point and click hast
<neshat> Nu^253r: چند روز پیش هم نمی تونست جاوا اجرا کنه با اینکه تو فدورا جاوا پیشفرض نصبه
<neshat> Nu^253r: کلا مشکلات عجیبی داره
<Nu^253r> man vasam farghi nemikone che distro daram, in vasam moheme ke *nix bashe
<Nu^253r> chon ke to bash ya zsh mishe har kari kard
<Nu^253r> neshat az che shelliue estefade mikonie?
<neshat> Nu^253r: هر چی پیش فرض سیستم باشه :دی
<neshat> Nu^253r: bash
<neshat> Nu^253r: فکر کنم اسمش همینه
<Nu^253r> zsh ro ham ye emtehan kon
<neshat> Nu^253r: فرقشون چیه ؟
<Nu^253r> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z_shell
<neshat> Nu^253r: اون موقع ها که تازه شروع کرده بودم اجراش کردم ولی تفاوتی ندیدم بینشون البته به دلیل تازه واردی من بوده
<neshat> Nu^253r: فعلا قاط زدم فارسی هم به زور می خونم چه برسه به انگلیسی
<Nu^253r> brb ye min
<Nu^253r> neshat arezam be hozorete ke zsh pishrafte tare
<Nu^253r> kheili emkanat jalebi dare
<Nu^253r> va hamchenin karborday khob
<Nu^253r> khali az lotf nist ke hatman ye sari behesh bezani neshat
<neshat> Nu^253r: البته من استفاده خاصی از ترمینال نمی کنم
<neshat> Nu^253r: دقیق تر بگم استفاده خاصی از کامپیوتر نمیکنم
<Nu^253r> brb
<neshat> in zsh ham nasb nist :d
<neshat> Nu^253r:migam  /msg ro didi ?
<Nu^253r> balie akhavi didam
<neshat> Nu^253r: من کاربر حرفه ای نیستم همینجوری دستی تو گنو لینوکس ها زدم فقط
<neshat> * گشتی
<neshat> everplays: سلام    نظر لینوس رو راجع به گنوم ۳ شنیدی ؟
<everplays> neshat, salaam, are. ba in ke khodam az gnome-shell estefade nemikonam vali be nazaram 6mizane linus, ahmagh dar morede kde4 ham hamino goft
<Nu^253r> chi migoft?
<neshat> Nu^253r: گنوم ۳ مزخرفه
<everplays> albate kde4 pore bug bood ke switch kard, ama dar morede gnome3 mige usable nist
<Nu^253r> kde 4 bad bod kheili
<neshat> everplays: Nu^253r به نظر من اگه کاربر بخواد ببینه این چی می گه اون چی میگه و. طبق نظر اونها عمل کنه خودذش رو مسخره کرده
<everplays> movafegham neshat, man ke khodam didam baham nemisaze gnome3 switch kardam, be kasi ham negah nakardam
<everplays> tabligh ham nakardam ke ay gnome folan kde folan
<Nu^253r> nazare digaran moheme, vali dar akhar Freesoftware in azadi ro dari ke haghe entekhab dashte bashi
<neshat> من با کلی این ور و اون ور کردن بالاخره به این نتیجه رسیدم که مینت دبیان برای من مناسبتر از بقیه هست حالا هر کی هر چی م یخواد بگه
<everplays> ba in ke hanooz har app-i estefade mikonam mahsoole gnome-e vali desktop-am gnome nist, be hamin sadegi
<neshat> everplays: من تو آرچ تلفیقی از گنوم و ایک اف سی و. کادی ای داشتم با میزکار اپن باکس
<neshat> هر برنامه از یه جایی بود کل برنامه ها شده بودن کتابخونه البته سیستم جالبی بود
<Nu^253r> mint distro khobiye
<neshat> شاید رو مینته هم همین کار رو کردم از هر دسکتاپ برنامه مورد نظر با میزکار اپن باکس
<neshat> Nu^253r: خصوصا اینکه برپایه دبیان باشه
<Nu^253r> harkasi harchi dost dare neshat nemishe goft chi bade ch ikhob
<neshat> جدیدا می بینم بحث دیستر باز راه افتاده با گنوم ۳ هم که بحث میز کار راه افتاد مدتی
<neshat> Nu^253r: کلا آف تاپیک مسخره است
<neshat> Nu^253r: حتما باید همه بدونن که توزیعی که من کار می کنم بهترینه میزکار م بهترینه =))
<Nu^253r> bahse dost dashtan va salighe maskhrarst
<neshat> neshat: امان از این تازه کارها
<Nu^253r> neshat ino bebin
<Nu^253r> http://www.nparikh.org/unix/prompt.php
<Nu^253r> inam jalebe
<Nu^253r> http://stevelosh.com/blog/2010/02/my-extravagant-zsh-prompt/
<Nu^253r> brb felan
<neshat> Nu^253r: be salamat
<M522> سلام
<M522> نماز روزه‌ی همه‌تون قبول
<M522> یه سؤال داشت‌م
<M522> چه جوری .rpm رو تو اوبونتو نصب کن‌یم؟
<M522> کس‌ی خونه نی‌ست؟
<Nu^253r> neshat ?!
<Nu^253r> salam neshat
<Nu^253r> kari dashti?
<neshat> Nu^253r: go too /msg
<Nu^253r> alan neshat ;)
<Nu^253r> neshat didi?!
<neshat> Nu^253r: tnx namidoonam toonel che margesh shode
<neshat> Nu^253r: hamash inactive
<Nu^253r> chera tor na?!
<neshat> Nu^253r: zaheran ke rahi nist bas tor ro gereft
<Nu^253r> nehsat omido ro didi azash bepors tails chetor bood?
<neshat> hala dl tamoom she migiramesh
<neshat> bashe felan ke nist
<Nu^253r> midonam nist, goftam didish :D
<Nu^253r> khodamam naidmaesh beporsam vasash chetori bode
<neshat> Nu^253r: ya dare bahash hal mikone ya terkoonde pc ro :d
<neshat> Nu^253r: rasti man reconq ro too ghome nasb kardam + deps hash ejra mishe ama panjerash ro neshoon namide
<neshat> :d
<Nu^253r> chi?!
<neshat> Nu^253r: az ro debian testinge ?
<Nu^253r> chi az ro deb hastesh?
<neshat> Nu^253r: zir khaki hast barnamehash :d
<neshat> hamin ke link dadi
<Nu^253r> barnamash chi hast?
<Nu^253r> aslan nafahmidam chi gofti neshat
<neshat> tails ro migam az roo debian testing hast ?
<neshat> barname hash kheyli qadimi hast
<Nu^253r> ehtemalan nemidonam
<neshat> Nu^253r: no firefox debian jadidi tar hast
<neshat> Nu^253r: fek konam stable bashe
<neshat> Nu^253r: linux 2.6.32 manle stable hast
<Nu^253r> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=incognito
<Nu^253r> inam bebin neshat
<neshat> Nu^253r: in ke hamoone
<Nu^253r> ehstebah copy kardam sorry
<neshat> Nu^253r: np
<Nu^253r> asdab nadaram hamin mishe dige
<Nu^253r> neshat
<Nu^253r> in manzoram bood
<Nu^253r> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ultimate
<neshat> omido: ping
<omido> neshat hi
<neshat> omido: سلام سیستم عامله چه طوره بود ؟
<omido> neshat kodomo migi?
<neshat> همون که دوستمون لینک داد که ظاهر هم تور داخلش بود
<neshat> بر پایه دبیان بودا
<omido> on hamechish khobe vali toresh kar nakard
<omido> ke dar vaghe hadafe asli bod
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-05
<creeping> سلام بچه ها بهترین نرم افزار تایپ کتاب فارسی (دارای عکس) چیه؟ حالت PORTABLE هم داره؟
<neshat> Nu^253r, hi
<Nu^253r> hi chiye?!
<Nu^253r> salam neshat
<neshat> Nu^253r, tor be server hash natooneste bood vasl she baraye omidoo
<neshat> Nu^253r, chiz khasi nist
<Nu^253r> nemidonam neshat vae man ke hich moshkeli nadashte ta hala
<Nu^253r> man ye soal daram? chera kasi nemiyad to channel #persian va #Iranian join beshe?!
<neshat> <Nu^253r> hi chiye?!        chiz khasi nist
<neshat> Nu^253r, pas chra man mitoonam ?
<Nu^253r> chiyo to mitonoi neshat ?
<Nu^253r> shayd vase inke to tavan mandi neshat
<Nu^253r> dast ye natano begir biyar bala neshat :D
<neshat> Nu^253r, manh ramazoone bedesh daste khida !!
<Nu^253r> neshat hamishe boode, nemididi?
<neshat> Nu^253r, :d
<neshat> * khoda
<Nu^253r> neshat
<Nu^253r> zood rafti javabeto dadan
<princef> salam, lotfan nahveye nasbe flash plugin firefox baraye gnome(arch).
<princef> kesi nist?
<Nu^253r> chi princef ?
 * dark-sun be mellat salam mikone
<alabd> dark-sun: aleikom salam
<dark-sun> alabd: :)
<alabd> princef: aleikom salam kafie bad az baz kardane synaptic va zadan ctrl+f benvisi > flash firefox
<alabd> baste browser-plugin-gnash ro nasb kon
<dark-sun> alabd: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/ ino mfat peyda karde
<princef> merci
<dark-sun> alabd: akharin noskhe flash o nasb mikone, 1 seri behine saziam engar anjam mide
<princef> kar nakard
<princef> :S
<princef> gnash esme kamelesh chi bud?
<alabd> rep ubuntu ro goftam albate
<alabd> GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives
<princef> esme pakage baraye nasb touye terminal plz
<alabd> ^
<everplays> heh, oon gnash-e baghali flash ham dorost play nemikone bad shockwave support mikone?
<princef> alan ke dare supurt mikone felan
<everplays> princef, har vaght toonesti bahash 4ta bazi-e khafan-e shockwave ro play koni oon moghe hesabe
<princef> baraye man inke betoune ye banner flash touye firefox ro baz kone kafie.
<princef> shoma che pishnahadi darid baraye flash player?
<everplays> player-i ke khode adobe vase linux dade baghalie, che berese be gnash ya lightspark ya chizaye shabihe ina
<everplays> be nazaram az hamoon flash player-e adobe estefade kon
<princef> un ro ham emtehan kardam amma janab nadad.
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-06
<royaflash> salam bar dostan aziz
<royaflash> inja kasy ba freebsd kar karde .
<royaflash> kasy inja hast
<only> salam
<only> man alan ba cd live bala omadam feker konam gnome pak kardam
<only> rahi hast ke dobareh betonam gnome recover konam
<only> ??
<ali_> salam
<ilius> salam
<ali_> man gnome be eshteba pak kardam
<ali_> alan roy live omadam
<ilius> ali_: live lazem nist
<ali_> az inja mish gnome install karda?
<ilius> ali_: boro tu hamun ubuntue nasbi, Alt+Ctrl+F1 bezan, ba user e khodet login kon (username, password)
<ilius> ali_: baad bezan sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<ilius> sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<ilius> ali_: az command line e khode ubuntu nasbi rahat tare
<ali_> ?
<ali_> ok faghad hamin /
<ilius> ali_: are
<ali_> merC
<ilius> kh
<ali_> man beram test konam
<ali_> salam
<everplays> ali_, mage miyay too masjed ke har bari miri miyay be hame salaam mikoni?
<everplays> soal dari bepors, age na boro masjed
<ali_> :)
<ali_> man gnome hanoz nayonestam install konam
<everplays> ali_, chi dari mikhay roosh gnome nasb koni?
<ali_> man to ubuntu be eshteba gnome pak kardam
<everplays> ali_, ino nasb kon > ubuntu-desktop
<everplays> bayad beri too tty (alt+F2 masalan) user/pass-et ro bezani, bad hame chi ok mishe
<everplays> yani bad az nasb kardan-e ubuntu-desktop
<everplays> bad az in ke rafti too tty va ba user-et login kardi bezan sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ali_> ro live nemishe kar kard?
<ali_> alan to live hastam
<everplays> faghat age wireless estefade mikoni hamishe, in dafe wired vasl besho ke dige moshkele config nadashte bashi
<everplays> ali_, mishe, vali aval bayad chroot koni ke khode in darde sare
<everplays> age fekr mikoni mitooni ye search bokon vase chroot age toonesti hamoon ubuntu-desktop ro too chroot-e nasb koni hal mishe
<ali_> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ali_> faghd hamino bezam
<everplays> are, bad az in ke login kardi be tty hamin ro bezan
<everplays> vali goftam, wired connect sho ke moshkel-e net nadashte bashi va natooni nasb koni
<ali_> na to modem pppoe create kardam
<everplays> alt+ctrl ro bezan va 1ki az F1 ta F7 tty-e avaz mishe
<everplays> karet ke tamoom shod dobare reboot kon, gnome-et miad sare jash
<everplays> yani alt+ctrl+F2 = tty2 (momkene shomarash fargh kone)
<ali_> age cheze dige ham hast bede man test konam ok TNx everplays
<everplays> ali_, mitooni beri too recovery mode ham oon package ro nasb koni
<ali_> ok
<ali_> be package dige ke niyaz nist
<everplays> yani chi be package niazi nist?!
<ali_> ok TNx everplays
<everplays> np
<omido> Nu^253r سلام خسته نباشی
<Nu^253r> salam omido payande bashi
<Nu^253r> tor barat javab nadad na omido ?
<omido> شما گفتی ممکنه وصل شدن به سرور طول بکشه
<omido> من پریشب از ۱۱ گذاشتم تا ۷ صبح وصل نشد
<omido> یعنی در این حد طول میکشه ؟
<Nu^253r> error chi dad omido ?
<omido> هیچی
<omido> در حال کانکت شدن به سرور یا همچین چیزی داشت جون میکند
<omido> بدون اینکه ارور خاصی بده
<Nu^253r> to logs chi omido ?
<omido> خالی هست طبق معمول
<Nu^253r> omido scripto ejra mikoni?
<Nu^253r> ya inke ro esme tor dobar click mikoni
<omido> آره دقیقن همون راهی که گفتی رو سیو کردم تو یه فایل متنی و انجام میدم
<omido> ولی همیشه همونه
<Nu^253r> ./start-tor-browser ?!
<Nu^253r> hmm
<Nu^253r> systemet ye moshkeli dare
<Nu^253r> ehtemaln porto basti ya yechizi
<Nu^253r> omido tor ro windows ham javab mide
<Nu^253r> ye moshkeli asasi hast ba systemet
<omido> اون توزیعی که گفتی
<omido> هم تست کردم
<omido> دقیقن اون هم همین مشکل رو داره
<omido> رفتم کانال تور توی همین فری ناد
<omido> ملت گفتن احتمالن آی اس پی پرووایدرت پرت های ناد رو بسته
<Nu^253r> eshkal az isp nist?
<omido> تور
<omido> یه همچین چیزی
<Nu^253r> chon man tahala moshkeli nadshtam
<omido> چه بساتی داریم
<omido> الان مشکل هیتلرشکن یه جورایی جزو معدود مشکلاتی هست که من در لینوکس دارم
<morteza> سلام دوستان عزیز  من هنگام استفاده از VPN در ubuntu سرعت بسیار پایینی  دارم درصورتی که هنگام استفاد از همون VPN  در ویندوز سرعتش بسیار بیشتره  نزارید بهونه دسم بیاد که از windows  استفاده کنم
<morteza> سلام دوستان عزیز  من هنگام استفاده از
<morteza> vpn
<morteza> در
<morteza> windows
<Nu^253r> morteza age kesi gharar bashe az yechizi estefade kone niyazi be bahone nist
<morteza> are hagh ba toe
<morteza> ama man kheili besh niaz daram
<morteza> kesio mishnasid ke betone bem komak kone
<Nu^253r> ye search kon to google
<morteza> search kardam ama javabi peida nakardam
<morteza> kesi nist komakam kone?
<the-light> morteza: sorate adit khube tuye ubuntu?
<the-light> herher
<Nu^253r> the-light narahat shod
<the-light> Nu^253r: adie chon irc ro nemishnakht zaheran, az hamun windows estefade kone behtare :)
<Nu^253r> ye bar to ##slackware bahse in bood, pesare shaki bood
<Nu^253r> migoft taraf rafte dota ax dide, mige eh che jaleb
<Nu^253r> bad miyad nasb mikone, mibini irad dare, bad entezar dare ke vasasy biyan dorost konan va khodesh chizi nakhone
<the-light> are nabayad irc user ro badadat kone
<Nu^253r> RTFM ro ke gosh nemidan ke the-light
<the-light> :)
<ali_> salam
<Nu^253r> salam ali_
<ali_> shoma mitoned dar forum ubuntu post ersal konid ?
<ali_> forum.ubuntu.ir
<ali_> ye moshkel daram
<Nu^253r> ozvesh nisit ali_ ?
<ali_> chera
<ali_>   504 - The requested server didn't answer in time.
<ali_> haminja migam
<ali_> من به اشتباه گنوم فکر میکنم پاک کردم ! والان سیسنم به صورت متنی بالا میاد !
<ali_> روش های مختلقی رو تست کردم ولی جواب نداد
<ali_> و وقتی startx رو میزنم دسکتاپ میاید ولی نوار وظیفه بالا و پایین نیست
<Nu^253r> ali_ tanzimatesho avaz kon
<Nu^253r> ya onoro shoro kon az aval
<Nu^253r> ya inke boro to aptitude
<Nu^253r> reinstal kon
<ali_> ino zadam
<ali_> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ali_> vali nashod
<Nu^253r> gnome-desktop-environment
<Nu^253r> ali_ ino bezan
<ali_> alan ba live hastam
<ali_> az sob ta hala 10-15 bar raftam nashod to live nemishe zad ?
<Nu^253r> chera ba live miyay?!
<Nu^253r> khob ba hamon systemet biya
<Nu^253r> irssi ro nasb kon
<Nu^253r> ba in biya inja bepors
<Nu^253r> vase web gardi
<Nu^253r> lynx hast
<Nu^253r> va koli chizaiye dige
<ali_> man onja environment graphic nadaram
<Nu^253r> khab nadashsrte bash
<Nu^253r> hame in barname ha ke behet goftam cli hastan
<ali_> irssi ke khili kar kardan bash sakhat hast ?
<ali_> Documentation  ke ziyad dare
<Nu^253r> na sakht nist
<Nu^253r> moshkele in nasle ubuntu ineke dargire mohit graphici shodan
<Nu^253r> bayad ba command line ashna bashi na faghat gui
<Nu^253r> har barnamie ro mishe bedone gui kar endakht
<Nu^253r> vali ba gui har barnamie ro nemshie
<ali_> khob man beram onja bebinam chi mishe
<Nu^253r> ali_ command haye irrssi mesle
<Nu^253r> baghie irc client ha hastesh
<ali_> baray install ino bezam sudo aptitude install irssi irssi-scripts screen openssh-server
<ali_> to 10
<ali_> 10.10
<ali_> sudo apt-get install irssi irssi-scripts screen openssh-server
<Nu^253r> na bezan irssi fgath
<Nu^253r> baghiyasho nemikhay
<ali_> ok man beram test konam
<Nu^253r> ok
<Nu^253r> movafagh bashi
<ali_> Tnx
<Nu^253r> ali_ javab nadad?
<ali_> man ba startx alan Desktop bala omad
<ali_> vali navar bala va pain nist
<Nu^253r> to settingesh ye sari bezan
<Nu^253r> man gnome kar nemikonam
<ali_> ye bar az aval migi :x
<Nu^253r> ba aptitiude search kon gnome
<Nu^253r> bad  reinstall konesh
<Nu^253r> ya nasb kon
<ali_> man ziyad balad nistam
<Nu^253r> ali_ bezan aptitude search gnome
<ali_> zadam
<Nu^253r> bebin desktop mibini?
<Nu^253r> ba panel
<ali_> i   libgnomepanel2.24-cil           - CLI binding for GNOME Panel 2.24
<ali_> p   sshmenu-gnome                   - A GNOME panel applet for connecting to hos
<Nu^253r> na inam na
<ali_> python-gnomedesktop             - Python bindings for the GNOME desktop libr
<ali_> dige chizi man zadim
<ali_> find ham kardam
<Nu^253r> desktop chi?
<Nu^253r> desktop chi zadi?
<ali_> Desktop
<Nu^253r> desktop chi peyda kardi to list manzorame
<ali_> w8
<ali_> p   gnomeradio                      - FM-radio tuner for the GNOME desktop
<ali_> p   python-gnomedesktop             - Python bindings for the GNOME desktop libr
<ali_> p   libtinymail-gnome-desktop-dev   - Framework for mobile applications with e-m
<Nu^253r> pi  gnome-desktop-environment       - The GNOME Desktop Environment
<ali_> na in in nist
<Nu^253r> khob ino bezan to aptitiude
<Nu^253r> to ba ubuntu hasti na ali_ ?
<ali_> No command 'aptitiude' found, did you mean:  Command 'aptitude' from package 'aptitude' (main)  Command 'aptitude' from package 'aptitude-gtk' (universe) aptitiude: command not found
<ali_> are 10.10
<Nu^253r> hmm
<Nu^253r> in ye moshkeli ham hast
<Nu^253r> man ubuntu nistam
<Nu^253r> hala man aptitude ro eshtebah zadam to dorost mizadi :D
<ali_> :) :((
<ali_> feker konam baray setting gnome yeki bashe
<Nu^253r> nemidonam
<Nu^253r> bebin config gnome kojast?
<Nu^253r> ono boro taghir bede
<Nu^253r> to mohit graphiki hsti
<Nu^253r> bebin syanptic ro mitoni nasb koni?
<ali_> are
<ali_> na panel bala ro nadaram
<Nu^253r> khob ba on dobare gnome ro nasb kon
<ali_> :((
<Nu^253r> ali_ bebin config gnome kojast
<Nu^253r> onja hast dige etelatesh
<Nu^253r> ya kolan gnome ro az aval nasb kon
<Nu^253r> ya ye desktop dige
<ali_> ok
<Nu^253r> nasb kon
<ali_> man gnome 3 mikham install konam
<ali_> ro 10.10
<ali_> age speed bala hast ye link bede baray tutorial install
<Nu^253r> ali_
<Nu^253r> http://www.it-hall.com/geek/install-gnome-3-ubuntu-10-10/
<Nu^253r> http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/24/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-10-10-10-04/
<ali_> merC doste aziz
<Nu^253r> khahesh
<ali_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ali_> ???:((
<Nu^253r> alan synaptic ro roshan dari?
<ali_> na
<ali_> roshan yani chi ?
<ali_> manzor baz hast /
<Nu^253r> are manzoram baze
<ali_> man ke panel bala ro nadaram pas baznist
<Nu^253r> ba shell shayad baz bashe
<ali_> khob  chetory bayad bebandam
<Nu^253r> to shell bezan
<Nu^253r> lsof /var/lib/dpkg
<ali_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Nu^253r> zadi ali_ ?
<ali_> are
<ali_> bala shod bazam
<Nu^253r> zadi lsof /var/lib/dpkg/
<Nu^253r> hamon bala omad?
<ali_> are
<ali_> bad in zadam
<ali_> sudo apt-get install gnome3-session
<ali_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Nu^253r> ino ke zadi peygahm chi dad behet?
<Nu^253r> ono ham ba sudo bezn
<ali_> ok
<ali_> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ali/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete.
<Nu^253r> ino bezan
<ali_> ba sudo zadam bala dada
<Nu^253r> ls -A | grep aptitude
<ali_> .aptitude
<ali_> dastore bala ro zadam output in bod
<ali_> .aptitude
<Nu^253r> pid chand bood?
<ali_> faghad output in bod
<ali_> .aptitude
<Nu^253r> ok bezan
<Nu^253r> sudo kill -9 aptitde
<ali_> ps ke mizanam faghad in 2ta hast
<ali_>  2799 pts/2    00:00:00 bash  3925 pts/2    00:00:00 ps
<ali_> sage:   kill pid ...              Send SIGTERM to every process listed.   kill signal pid ...       Send a signal to every process listed.   kill -s signal pid ...    Send a signal to every process listed.   kill -l                   List all signal names.   kill -L                   List all signal names in a nice table.   kill -l signal            Convert between signal numbers and name
<Nu^253r> ali_ inja copy nakon lotfan
<ali_> ok
<Nu^253r> bebra to pastebin oja cop y kon link bede
<ali_> ok
<Nu^253r> bezan
<Nu^253r> ps -A
<Nu^253r> bad bebin tosh
<Nu^253r> aptitude
<Nu^253r> ya synaptic nemibini?
<Nu^253r> ya apt get
<Nu^253r> ya dpkg
<ali_> ok
<ali_> in bod
<ali_> async/mgr
<ali_>  17 ?        00:00:00 sync_supers
<ali_>  2147 tty2     00:00:00 apt-get
<ali_> kill konam apt-get ro ?
<Nu^253r> are
<Nu^253r> kill -9 2147
<ali_> sudo kill -9 2147 zadam ok shod
<Nu^253r> ok hala onkariyo ke miskhsti bokon
<ali_> ok
<ali_> ll
<ali_> Nu^253r,agha Tnx man ye restart koan
<Nu^253r> ok
<Nu^253r> be salamat
<Nu^253r> javab Nadad ali__ ?
<ali__> 2 ta picture mizaram bad restart omad
<ali__> na dada
<ali__> http://www.irupload.ir/images/3by02rnhl31kswymsl1.jpg
<ali__> inam hast
<ali__> http://www.irupload.ir/images/44zghxd7kxb8uriiw35u.jpg
<Nu^253r> ali__ reconfigure ro mizani?
<ali__> bala nemiyad
<ali__> 2 min bad standbye mishe
<Nu^253r> ali bayad tanzim koni tanizmatesho beham zadi
<ali__> grapic dobare install konam chi?
<Nu^253r> na
<Nu^253r> bayad x ro dobare config koni engar
<ali__> khob chetory ?
<ali__> dobare install konam ?
<Nu^253r> nemidonam
<Nu^253r> to google search kon
<Nu^253r> configuring xorg
<ali__> alan man to ubuntu hastam ke ba Startx bala omade vali on panele bala pain ro nadare
<ali__> hamechi be zahr ok miyad
<Nu^253r> ali__ bebin bache ha dige midonan ?
<Nu^253r> man ba ubuntu va gnome kar nakardam
<Nu^253r> nemidonam tanzimatesh kojast
<ali__> ok Tnx :X
<Skipper> !
<Masoud> salam
<Masoud> bebakhshid mikhastam bedoam
<Masoud> برای نصب افزونه فلش
<Masoud> روی فایرفاکس چیکار کنم
<Masoud> حتما باید از فلیتر ش×کن استفاده کنم
<Nu^253r> Masoud bayad file flash ro az site adobe dl koni
<Nu^253r> bad to folder firefox copy konish
<Masoud> فولدر فایرفاکس کجا هست
<Masoud> فکر کنم باید برم از روی ویندوز با  پروکسی دانلود کنم
<Nu^253r> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Nu^253r> inja bayd bezari Masoud
<Masoud> اوکی
<Masoud> مرسی
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-07
<ali_> Salam be hamigi sobh bekhair
<MRN> سلام
<MRN> دوستان من تازه لینوکسی شدم
<MRN> اول ابونتو ۱۱٫۴ رو نصب کردم
<MRN> بعد اپن سوزه رو
<MRN> یک بار دستکتاپ کا دی ای
<MRN> یک بار هم دستکتاپ گنوم
<MRN> ولی از سوزه خیلی خوشم نیومد
<MRN> میخواستم بدونم الان ابتونتی که من نصب کردم دستکتاپ
<MRN> natty
<MRN> هست
<MRN> برای اینکه برم روی دستکتاب گنوک چجوری
<MRN> فرقی هم هست
<MRN> سلام
<ali_> salam
<MRN> ببخشید میخواستم بدونم میشه
<MRN> گنوم رو اپدیت کرد
<MRN> روی ابونتو ۱۱٫۴
<MRN> یونتیی هست
<MRN> ولی نوشته گنوم ۲٫۳۲٫۱
<ali__> logout to terminal ubuntu chetori hast ?
<ilius> ali__: az terminal mikhay logout koni ya az gerafik
<ilius> ali__: az terminal: Ctrl+D ya command logout
<ali__> alan man terminal ro baz kardam logout ke mizan az terminal kharej mishe hamintor ctrl+D
<ali__> ilius,alan man terminal ro baz kardam logout ke mizan az terminal kharej mishe hamintor ctrl+D
<ilius> ali__: khob are
<ilius> ali__: pas che entezari dari?
<ali__> ilius,logout shodan ke dobare page login biyad
<ilius> ali__: az shell kharej mishe, shell e digei ham ke run nist
<ilius> ali__: login e gnome??
<ali__> are
<ilius> ali__: az terminal nemishe
<ali__> ilius,logout shodan mage bein mana nist ?
<ilius> ali__: bastegi dare az koja bekhay logout beshi
<ilius> ali__: masalan az gmail logout koni, az gnome ke logout nemishi :D
<ilius> ali__: vazse logout shodan az gnome (ya hamun unity) fekr konam beshe icon (applet) gozasht
<ilius> ali__: vali az tuye terminal bayid midunam
<ali__> :) terminal logout ba az gnome logout beshi ba ham che farghi dare?
<ilius> ali__: logout az terminal yani un shell ke tush hasti kharej beshe
<ilius> ali__: tuye panjereye terminal (terminal emulator) mesle bastanesh hast
<ilius> ali__: vali tu terminal e Alt+Ctrl+F1 az shell kharej mishe va alamate login e shell miad
<ilius> ali__: ke bayad user pass vared koni
<ali__> ilius,merC
<ali__> man ubuntu ro upgrade kardam alan ye meghdar gond hast rahi chi kar konam ke betar beshe
<pouyan> servicehaye ezafi ro lhamoosh kon
<pouyan> baad compiz ro khamussh
<pouyan> kon
<ali__> pouyan:servicehaye ezafi masaln chi ?
<ali__>  3729   ?        00:00:35 totem||||         ?  yani chi  active hast ?
<ali__> ps -A mizam
<ali__> tty4 yani chi ?
<ilius> ali__: tty yani terminal
<ali__> ilius : ? yani chi ?
<pouyan> ali__: printer dari?
<pouyan> ali__: age nadari masaln mitooni cups ro khamoosh koni
<ali__> pouyan,na ok
<ali__> ba kill -9 pid ?
<ilius> ali__: na!
<ali__> ba chi ?
<pouyan> sysv-rc-conf ro nasb kon
<pouyan> baad service ro to runlevel haye 345 khamoosh
<pouyan> kon
<ali__> pouyan: ok Tnx pouyan jan
<hale> salam
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi mitone komak kone mafhome log haye snort ids ro befahmam?
<pouyan> man alan snort nab mikonam
<pouyan> bebinam che joorie :D
<hale> mikham bedonam log hash chi mige
<hale> chand ta log daram to tafsireshon mondam
<pouyan> khub benevis yekishon ro
<pouyan> inja
<hale> pouyan:
<hale> Aug  7 08:24:52 IRONGATE-shahr snort[6091]: [125:2:1] (ftp_telnet) Invalid FTP Command[Priority: 3]: {TCP} 192.168.3.72:1461 -> 212.47.219.83:21
<hale> manzore ino nemifahmam: [125:2:1] (ftp_telnet) Invalid FTP Command[Priority: 3]: {TCP}
<hale> chetor az ro log ha bayad fahmid attack shode ya na
<hale> pouyan: ?
<pouyan> hale: khub inja nevshte ke kasui be port ftp command stebah send kard
<pouyan> hale:benzar hamle nemirese
<hale> az log snort che chizi mishe motevajeh shod?
<pouyan> hale:ino bebinid
<pouyan> hale:http://commons.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Snort_Cookbook/Log_Analysis
<pouyan> hale:ehtemalan komak mikone
<hale> ($title,$classification,$priority,$date,$time,$srcip,$srcport,$destip,$destport, $sid)
<hale> filedhash ina hastan
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> kasi hast?
<ehsan> i have a question
<ehsan> i want to find a guide book for ubuntu
<ehsan> can you help me?
<parsa> I have a question about update ubuntu 8.10
<parsa> about?
<ehsan> i want to find a guide book for ubuntu
<ehsan> or linux generally
<parsa> go to http://ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<ehsan> thank you :)
<ehsan> i
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<royaflash> kasy 2 kanal hast
<royaflash> عمری وفا کردم وهمه جفا دیدم خوشبخت منم که بی صدا میگریم
<royaflash> باقلب شکسته در خفا می گریـــــم
<royaflash> یک عــــمر وفا کردم وعمری بـــــه جفا
<royaflash> برگور صداقــــت و  وفــــا می گریــــم
<royaflash> یک عمر به هر کسی زدم سنگ محک
<royaflash> دیــــــــــدم به عیـــار کیـمیـا می گریم
<ali__> salam
<Nu^253r> salam ali__
<ali__> Nu^253r,khobi ?
<Nu^253r> mamnon ali__ khodet khobi?
<ali__> Nu^253r, mamnon khobam ubuntu ham alan khob ;)
<Nu^253r> ok be salamati
<ali__> Nu^253r, ubuntu upgrate kardam ye meghdar system gond shode
<ali__> Nu^253r,ye tools gui khob soragh dari (albate kar dari mozahem nemisham)
<ali__> bar kill karan process
<Nu^253r> ali__ man az comand line estefade mikonam vase in kar
<Nu^253r> kheili rahate
<ali__> Nu^253r,na man dige nemikham bala biyad
<ali__> Nu^253r,mazoreh shoma ine :kill  - 9  pin
<Nu^253r> chi bala biyad?
<ali__> Nu^253r,mazoreh shoma ine :kill  - 9  pid
<Nu^253r> pid are
<Nu^253r> ali__ manzoreto nafahmidan
<ali__> Nu^253r,maslan  baray bluetooth dige nemikham ke har moghe system roshan mikonam bala biyad
<Nu^253r> aha
<Nu^253r> khob ba gnome hasti na?
<ali__> Nu^253r,are
<Nu^253r> to comand center yechiz bayad dshte bashe
<omido> salam
<ali__> Salma
<omido> Nu^253r debian nasbidam dobare
<omido> salam ali jan
<Nu^253r> salam omido
<Nu^253r> be salamati mobarak bashe
<omido> khobe be nazaret?
<Nu^253r> age dost dari khobe
<omido> dost ke chi begam . shoma gofti suse bade goftam debian berizam ke fek mikardam ghabol dari
<Nu^253r> omido debian bade
<Nu^253r> chon ke to doseh nadari
<Nu^253r> :)
<omido> bad nis
<omido> yekam ghadimie
<omido> masalan man firefox 5 mikham vali in 3.5 has
<omido> iceweasel 3.5.16
<ali__> omido:: albate man ba debian kar naardam vali feker konam ba  update ok beshe
<omido> update ham kardam
<Nu^253r> repostorito bokon sid
<omido> raftam #debian goftan bayad az repo hae unstable va sid estefade koni ta update she
<Nu^253r> bad jadisash miyan
<omido> manam yekam amar gereftam didam age sid mid konam ke mishe hamin ubuntu
<omido> napaidar
<omido> baad bikhil shodam
<ali__> omido:: ba in nemitoni firefox update koni ?
<ali__> $ sudo apt-get update
<ali__> $ sudo apt-get install firefox
<omido> update kardam kole systemo. faghat update hae amniati mikone . versione hichkodom az narm afzaram taghir nakard
<omido> firefox ham bayad repoe mozilla ro ezafe konam fekonam chon too repo hae khode debian bejae firefox iceweasel hast(hamon firefoxe ba icon va esme motefavet)
<Nu^253r> man alan wheezy/sid hastam bad nabode tahala omido
<omido> manam az in raziam chize khobie.age narm afzare kheili jadidam bekham miram hamon suse.
<Nu^253r> omido say kon ba terminal kar koni ta desktop
<Nu^253r> ta behesh vabaste nashi
<omido> فقط این دبیان که خیلی ادعا میکنه آزاد هست و ... یه چیزی که دربارش تعجب کردم این بود که بدون نصب هیچ کدکی تمام فایل ها از صوتی گرفته تا ویدئو و دی وی دی رو پخش میکنه.کدک های آزاد هم مگه هست؟
<Nu^253r> are
<sina> salam , man avvalin barame umdam inja omidvaram beyne khodetun gabulam konin:)
<sina> albate engar kasi nis;)
<Nu^253r> sina inja onjori nist ke kesi kesiyo ghabol kone
<ali__> sina,salam yani chi ?
<sina> midunam
<sina> belakhare vase bare avvalam bud khasam bebinam kollan chejuriyas?!
<sina> hamin
<sina> chon tahala az IRC estefade nakarde budam
<omido> اینجا چرت هست
<omido> اینجا یه تعدادی مهندس داریم که از هکر های رد هت و ناول هم ادعاشون بیشتر هست
<omido> جواب کاربر رو هم نمیدن اکثرن
<omido> :))
<omido> تنها کمکی هم که بهت میکنن این هست : شما در گوگل جستجو کن.
<sina> khob age be mohandes budane ke manam mohandes hesab misham ye jurayi;)
<omido> اون هم با کلی تمسخر بهت میگن  :D
<sina> belakhare hame avvalesh az ye jayi shuru kardan ke be inja residan
<sina> avvalin marjae hame ham google
<sina> ;)
<omido> کلن اگه میخوای تو IRC یه کمکی چیزی بگیری کانال های خارجی رو توصیه میکنم
<ali__> sina, inja irc khobi hast
<Nu^253r> omido hame to google search mikonan aval
<sina> beza bebinim hala inja chetoriyas;)
<Nu^253r> omido man harchi ke behet goftam, ba inke kheili kam bode, vali hamasho to googel search kardam, na inke tajrobe kardam
<omido> Nu^253r این درسته ولی اگه یه وقت کسی نکرد یا نتونست منابع انگلیسی رو ترجمه کنه و سر در بیاره کسی که یه چیزی بارش هست نباید بیاد با اون لحن بگه شما گوگل کن
<sina> man ke kolle zendegim shode google ta hala ham naomidam nakarde(geyr az 3-4 mored:D)
<ali__> dige spam nakonid :D
<sina> ba omido movafegam
<sina> belakhare kasi ke miyad inja ye moshkeli dare ya mikhad ye chizi ro yad begire
<the-light> !ask | omido
<lubotu3> omido: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nu^253r> omido avalin shart to *nix RTFM hast
<omido> the-light جان ممنون از یادآوری ;)
<sina> dg nabayd tory bahash harf zad ke zade beshe
<the-light> omido: yw ;)
<Nu^253r> akhe sina baziya bedone inke aslan kari karde bashan miyan entezar komak daran
<omido> خوب دیگه یه چیزی هست به اسم تکبر و خود گنده بینی که تو ایران هم زیاد هست.تو کانال های خارجی معمولن کمتر به چشم میخوره این حرکات ;)
<sina> akhe gabul kon hanuz kheyliya nemidunan hatta chetor bayad javabe soalashuno peyda konan!
<sina> hame nemidunan chetor az google estefade konan
<sina> ya kojaha search konan
<sina> ya hatta kheyliya nemidunan forum hayi ham has ke soalashuno javab mide!
<sina> bayad be onvane kasi ke chizi midune be bagiya komak kard
<sina> man khodam shode hatta raftam khuneye dustam behesh yad dadam chetor linuxo nasbesh kone!
<sina> ta in hadd
<the-light> sina: kasi ke nabalde google kone na midune forum hast inja chekar mikone? :)
<sina> be jane khodam hastan!:D
<sina> bavaret nemishe man ye 2-3 morede azmayeshgahishuno daram moarefi mikonam vasat;)
<the-light> hamchin kasi az windows estefade kone behtare
<sina> man shodam don kishote unaii ke linux dus daran vali balad nistan :D
<the-light> kasi ke miad inja o be khodesh zahmat nemide hata ghavanine jaei ke rafte bekhune ro nabayad entezari az baghie dashte bashe
<sina> anyway I agree with u
<ali__> bikhil beshid to iran irani ina hast alaki vaghte khodton nagirin
<online-it2> doostani ke inja hastan agar vaght konan javab midan
<online-it2> raft
<omido> lol
<ali__> ?
<online-it2> badesham bacheha khodam avala ziyad az search dorost google sar dar nemiyovordam
<online-it2> ama ba komak doostan  yad gereftam
<omido> بنده یادمه تا همین چند ماه پیش که امتحان میکردم امکان عضویت در انجمن ابونتو نبود.
<online-it2> man khodam ta alan ye bar post ubuntu dadam
<online-it2> kolan hame doost daran komak konan va agar betoonan rahnamyi mikonan
<omido> به هیچ عنوان با این جمله آخرت موافق نیستم
<online-it2> nazaret bemoroor avaz mishe...
<omido> البته این جور فضاها تو بعضی کانال های خارجی هم هست
<omido> مثلن کانال suse شما ابتدایی ترین سوال هارو هم که سرچ اول گوگل جوابشو میده بپرسی هیچکس بهت گیر نمیده. فضای خیلی دوستانه تری هست
<omido> ولی کانال فدورا تا جایی که من دیدم اصلن جای جالبی نبود
<B_Z> salam bebakhsiid ye soal dostan kasi alan roye 11.4 hast ?
<B_Z> in noskhe paydar shode?
<B_Z> salam bebakhsiid ye soal dostan kasi alan roye 11.4 hast ? in noskhe paydar shode?
<Nu^253r> B_Z bache ha age bodan javabeto midadan
<Nu^253r> aln ehtemalan ya kasi nist
<omido> B_Z بد نیست
<omido> به نظر من نمیشه گفت کاملن پایدار
<omido> ولی هر توزیعی که چند ماه بگذره از انتشارش ایراداتش تا حدودی برطرف میشه
<omido> البته من زیاد اطلاعات ندارم
<B_Z> omido: salam khobin alan mikham biyam ro 11.4 vali do delam
<Nu^253r> ya inke estefade nemikonan
<B_Z> Nu^253r: mamnoonam az shoma
<omido> اگه پایداری براتون در اولویت هست بهتره از 10.04 استفاده کنید
<B_Z> omido: الان شما از چه نسخه ای استفاده میکنید؟
<omido> من ابونتو 10.04 کار میکردم قبلن.۱۱.۰۴ رو یه مدت تست کردم زیاد حال نکردم با ظاهرش(سلیقه ای بود بیشتر) الان ۲ روزه دبیان نصب کردم نسخه پایدارشو استفاده میکنم. در کنارش اوپن سوزه هم نصب دارم از اونم گاهی استفاده میکنم.
<B_Z> omido: ماشاالله چقدر اکتیو هستین این سوال رو هم بپرسم الان اگه کم 10.4 رو اپدیت کنم به 11.4 تغییر میکنه یا فقط کرنل اپ میشه؟
<omido> ببینید بین آپدیت و آپگرید فرق اساسی هست. وقتی شما سیستم رو آپدیت میکنی فقط نرم افزارها آپدیت میشن و پچ های امنیتی اعمال میشن. آپگرید وقتی هست که شما دی وی دی نسخه جدید رو وارد میکنید و سیستم رو به صورت کامل به روز رسانی کرده و به نسخه جدید ارتقا میدید.
<B_Z> omido: الان اگر من بخوام برم روی 10.4یا 1.04 باید فقط پوشه / رو فرمت کنم ؟
<omido> متوجه نشدم B_Z
<omido> یعنی اگر بخواید آپگرید کنید؟
<B_Z> omido: بله
<omido> خوب اول توجه داشته باشید که فقط میتونید از طریق دی وی دی یا آنلاین آپگرید کنید. از طریق سی دی زنده امکانش نیست.
<omido> مساله بعدی این هست که بله اگر شما پارتیشن /home رو کاری نداشته باشید مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی شدیدن توصیه میکنم قبل از انجام هر کاری از اطلاعاتتون یه بک آپ بگیرید حتمن
<B_Z> omido: چشم ممنون از شما
<omido> خواهش میکنم
<Nu^253r> omido ro deb hasti alan?
<omido> آره
<omido> چطور؟
<omido> دارم رپوی اسکایپ رو اضافه میکنم که نصبش کنم
<Nu^253r> ba chi?
<Nu^253r> ba apt-get ya aptitude omido ?
<omido> آهان راستی
<omido> آقا تفاوت اینهارو من با اینکه از روی ویکیپدیا خوندم ولی دقیق سر در نیاوردم
<omido> apt-get مثل zypper هست
<omido> درسته؟
<Nu^253r> man ba apt-get kar nakardam
<Nu^253r> hame karamo ba aptitude anjam midam omido
<omido> وقتی سوزه کار میکنم
<Nu^253r> ya synaptic
<omido> از سایت ناول
<omido> کلی پی دی اف هست
<omido> از مراحل مقدماتی نصب تا آموزش کی دی وی و گنوم و ....
<omido> تا کارهای حرفه ای تر همرو توضیح داده. توزیع های دیگه همچین چیزی ندارن؟
<omido> من که خیلی حال کردم با این پی دی اف های ناول .
<Nu^253r> http://www.debian.org/doc/
<omido> بله دیده بودم اینارو .منظورم دسته بندی و طراحی جالب با عکس و کلن کیفیت ناول هست
<omido> اگه دیده باشی میدونی چی میگم
<mASOUD_42> salam. kasi ubuntu rooye laptop Dell n5010 dare? ba bluetooth moshkel daram.
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: مشکلت رو شرح بده که دوستان بتونن به تو کمک کنند
<mASOUD_42> بلوتوث لپ تاپ کار نمی کنه
<narbeh> Salam. kasi Design e web vase mobile anjam dade?
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: motmaeeni bluetooth dare
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: tooye windows dasht
<mASOUD_42> are
<mASOUD_42> dual boot ba win7
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: yani bluetooth esh kar mikard/
<online-it2> ?
<mASOUD_42> bale
<mASOUD_42> hamin alan ham to win 7 kar mikone
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: in moshkel feghat to nist kheyliya to win7 bash moshkel dashtan
<mASOUD_42> na baba. toye win 7 kar mikone!
<mASOUD_42> albate ba koli darde sar . vali kar mikone
<mASOUD_42> to ubuntu kar nemikone
<mASOUD_42> jaleb injast ke hamrahe laptop ye cd ubuntu ham bood. vali ubuntu na driver fan cpu ro mishnase na bluetooth ro
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: baraye to too winesh moshkel nadare man daram barat too google search mikonam ubuntu chand nasb kardi?
<mASOUD_42> 10.4 32bit
<mASOUD_42> ajib injast ke Canonical ba Dell gharardad bastan. bad Dell inghadr ba ubuntu moshkel dare
<dark-sun> hello mardom
<online-it2> dark-sun: hi mardom
<dark-sun> online-it2: salaam, asr bekheyr. khoobi?
<online-it2> dark-sun: ghorbooonet
<online-it2> dark-sun: ahvalet?
<mASOUD_42> Salam.
<dark-sun> online-it2: good. :)
<dark-sun> mASOUD_42: masood! to hamoon masoodi?
<dark-sun> online-it2: in masood kie?
<mASOUD_42> man ye masoudam :)
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: AZIZ natije nagereftam ama hamishe rah hast
<mASOUD_42> bazad damet garm
<mASOUD_42> bazam*
<online-it2> mASOUD_42: khahesh
<online-it2> dark-sun: yeki az mardom:D
<dark-sun> online-it2: ahan goftam shayad bot bashe! :D
<online-it2> dark-sun: lol
<dark-sun> man beram.
<dark-sun> bye every1
<mASOUD> man hamoonam
<ali__> salan
<ali__> salam
<online-it2> salam mikhastam bedoonam agar bekham ye distro dige nasb konam hameye barnameha nasb shode miparan rahi hast naparan partionam lvm
<Nu^253r> ye partion dige dorost kon online-it2
<online-it2> Nu^253r: ?
<Nu^253r> ye partion mojaza vase / dorost kon, bad distro morede nazaro to on nasb kon
<online-it2> Nu^253r: man ke alan /home am jodast bad barnameha ye nasb shode too distro dige kar mide?
<Nu^253r> na online-it2
<online-it2> man mikham bedoonam rahi hast beshe montaghelesh kard
<Nu^253r> mage barnamehaie ke nasb kardi chiyan online-it2 ?
<Nu^253r> shayad beri to usr ya usr/bin distro ghabliye shayad betoni ejra koni
<Nu^253r> vali ehtemalesh kame
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-30
<btral> سلام
<btral> من باید یه برنامه بنویسم که اگه اجرا شد رمز رو از شل بگیره
<btral> باید چکار کنم؟
<hamed> سلام دوستان
<siroos> salam
<siroos> ?
<siroos> kesi hast man soal daram
<siroos> ?
<siroos> hi
<centooos> hi:)
<siroos> hi
<siroos> r u there ?
<siroos> ?
<siroos> ?
<siroos> ?
<strnx> siroos☣ soalet chi bood ke kesi javab bede behesh?
<siroos> alo
<siroos> bebakhshid
<siroos> hastid ?
<siroos> mikham hameye ravesh haye nasbe linux ubuntu ro bedoonam chikar bayad bokonam ?
<strnx> soaleto bepors siroos
<siroos> ham az roo Flash ham Cd ham windows
<siroos> alo
<siroos> hasty strnx ?
<strnx> are hastam
<siroos> khob motebajeh shodi ?
<strnx> !install | siroos
<lubotu3> siroos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<siroos> soalamo didi ?
<siroos> ina ro didam sar baste tozih dade
<centooos> che bahal. aji majiiii:)
<strnx> centooos☣ nadide bood tahal in lubotu3 ?!
<strnx> centooos☣ az ina ham dare niga
<strnx> !rtfk | centooos
<strnx> :D
<strnx> !rtfm | centooos
<lubotu3> centooos: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<siroos> alan dare ubuntu ro nasb mikone ama ziad motevajeh nashodam
<strnx> chisho motovajeh nashodi siroos ?
<centooos> strnx, :D, jalal khalegh. :|
<strnx> centooos☣ taze koli karaye dige ham balade!!! faghat hanoz yadesh nadadim pirezan khafe kone
<strnx> centooos☣ dark-sun masole tarbiyatesh bode:D
<centooos> strnx, oh!! vase hamin bi tarbiate:D
<strnx> centooos☣ :D are
<siroos> alo
<centooos> strnx, khobe k morabish nis vagarna kick shodebodam alan
<siroos> strnx
<siroos> baba man soal daram kesi balade ?
<centooos> siroos, link haye k bet dade shood ro nadidi?
<strnx> siroos☣ chisho nemifahmi?
<siroos> dash nasb mikard yeho alan error dad
<siroos> in error ro mide : Permission denied
<siroos> chikar konam ?
<strnx> permission chi denied ?
<strnx> dari chi kar mikoni ke in error ro mide siroos ?
<strnx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/
<siroos> hichi hamint : Permission denied/
<strnx> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing/
<strnx> www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhnLk3gviWY
<siroos> windows installer ro download kardam CD write shode ubuntu ro ham gozashtam ye kam nasb shod bad vasatash in error ro dad
<strnx> www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWN-bmQuboE
<siroos> be nazaretoon alan chikar konam ?
<strnx> siroos☣ aslan nemidonam in moshkel koja rokh dade
<strnx> ax begir upload kon
<siroos> koja upload konam ?
<strnx> nemidonam ye log chizi neshon bede
<strnx> alan in aslan mafhom nadare
<strnx> behet ejaze dastresi bechiyo nemide
<strnx> pastie.org
<siroos> are adrese ye log ro ham dade
<siroos> are adrese ye log ro ham dade
<siroos> c:\docume~1\bravo\local~1\temp\wubi-12.04-rev266.log
<strnx> siroos☣ inaro beriz to pastie.org
<strnx> dari ba wubi nasb mikoni
<siroos> are
<siroos> in adres ro berizam ?
<siroos> yahoo messenger darid ?
<strnx> na chizaiye ke to on file hasto siroos
<siroos> yahoo messenger darid ?
<strnx> na
<siroos> manzooret mohtaviate log bood hamoon neveshte ha ?
<siroos> ?
<siroos> nemishe zood tar javab bedi lotfan ?
<strnx> are siroos mohtaviyat log ro beriz to pastie.org
<strnx> siroos☣ man ke behet goftam
<strnx> mohtaviyate on log ro copy kon to site pastie.org
<strnx> ye link behet mide
<strnx> on link ro bede ta bebinim moshkelet chiye
<siroos> alo
<siroos> hasty ?
<strnx> are siroos hasam
<siroos> aha
<strnx> upload kardi on file ro?
<siroos> migam
<siroos> neveshte haye dakhele log ro berizam too oon site ?
<siroos> چه جوری میشه فایل رو تو اون سایت آپلود کرد ؟
<siroos> ؟
<strnx> are siroos
<siroos> چی آره ؟
<siroos> خب من نوشته ها رو کپی پیست کردم اما الان باید چیکار کنم ؟
<strnx> ye dokme upload chizi nadare?
<strnx> ono bezan
<strnx> bad linkehso bede
<siroos> نه نداره
<siroos> فقط یه صفحه هست که میتونی متن بریزی داخلش دکمه پیست داره
<siroos> راستی زبان رو چی انتخاب کنم ؟
<strnx> mohem nist
<strnx> fagaht upload kon
<strnx> plain text khobe
<strnx> vali mohem nist
<siroos> آپلود نداره صبر کن چشم
<siroos> http://pastie.org/pastes/4358789
<siroos> ادرسشه
<siroos> http://pastie.org/pastes/4358789
<siroos> درسته ؟
<siroos> http://pastie.org/pastes/4358789
<siroos> ادرسشه
<siroos> http://pastie.org/pastes/4358789
<siroos> دیدی ؟
<siroos> alo
<siroos> hasty ?
<strnx> siroos☣ beja inke chandbar copy koni
<strnx> esmamo seda kon mibinam!
<siroos> akhe dir javab midi
<siroos> didi ?
<siroos> strnx jan didi ?
<strnx> are siroos daram mibinam
<siroos> laaghal esmeto begoo esmet chie ?
<strnx> siroos☣ bego strnx injori mibinam esmamo ham seda koni bazam nemibinam
<siroos> bashe vali esmet chi ?foozoolam
<strnx> siroos☣ permission denied vase ineke nemizare copy kone
<strnx> siroos☣ ino khondi?
<strnx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide/
<siroos> khob chera nemizare ?>
<siroos> strnx
<siroos> ?
<siroos> chera inghad dir javab midi lotfan ye kam zood tar lotfan lotfan
<centooos> 3214785
<centooos> 7+654
<centooos> +9653
<strnx> siroos☣ daram yekari mikonam hamah ke havasam be channel nist
<siroos> belakhare moshkele man bartaraf mishe ? strnx
<strnx> siroos☣ ino khondi? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide/
<siroos> ?
<strnx> siroos☣ are mishe
<siroos> english fool nistam ye chizaiisho khoondam
<siroos> toolanie
<strnx> khob tollaniye behet mige chi kar bayad bokoni
<strnx> hes mikonam yeja masrio behesh eshtebah dadi vase hamin nemitone nasb kone
<strnx> windows xp dari?
<siroos> are
<siroos> too wubi ghesmate installation size bayad chand GB faza rro entekhab konam? aslan vase chie oon ?
<strnx> siroos☣ faza ro chand zadi?
<strnx> va installation drive ro chi enrekhab kardi?
<siroos> win xp too c bood man ubuntu ro gozashtam d
<siroos> installation size ham zadam 18 GB
<strnx> cheghad on partition azad dare?
<siroos> drive d khalie khalie taze yebaram ghablesh format kardam
<siroos> NTFS   ya   FAT32  tasir dare ya farghi nemikone ?
<strnx> are engar dare
<strnx> nemidonam vala man wubi kar nakardam
<strnx> age partition khali dari chera mamoli nasbehs nemikoni?
<siroos> balad nistam disk bootable besazam
<siroos> ya usb bootable
<strnx> siroos☣ nemikhad ke besazi ke
<strnx> ye iso dare
<strnx> ono ya begir ya dl  kon
<strnx> bad khodesho ke bezari ro dvd
<strnx> miyare bala
<siroos> man ye noskhe download kardam ke ISO nist chand ta file o pooshe o fek konam ye auto run dare
<siroos> 701.22 MB hajmesh bood
<siroos> hamin dishab dl kardam
<strnx> on vasewubi hast siroos
<siroos> yani nemishe ba hamina ye bootable besazam ke pc ro reset mikonam biad bala nasb kone eyne win ?
<strnx> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<strnx> balad nistam siroos
<strnx> bebin age kesi dige balade behet bege
<siroos> aziz ino hamin dishab dl kardam
<strnx> mage iso nadasht?
<siroos> 1 min
<siroos> moshkel bartaraf shod
<siroos> strnx aziz iCEAGE behem goft chikar konam
<strnx> ok siroos khobe :) iCEAGE dastet dard nakone
<sami> bache ha sor'ate internete man emruz shadidan paeen umade
<sami> internete shomam injurie?
<siroos> salam
<siroos> strnx
<siroos> strnx sallam
<siroos> ye moshkeli pish oomade
#ubuntu-ir 2012-07-31
<esak>  #android-de
<siroos> strnx hasty ?
<siroos> ki dar morede partition bandi ubuntu balade ?
<siroos>  ki dar morede partition bandi ubuntu balade ?
<Knight-Rak> siroos , befarmaeiid moshkel chiye ?
<siroos> in partition bandi ubuntu ro aslan motevaje nemisham
<siroos> root dige chie ?
<Knight-Rak> siroos , shoma baraye nasb mikhayd ?
<siroos> kolan mikham hame chie ubuntu ro yad begiram chikar konam ? dar in zamine ketab hast ke bekharam ?
<Knight-Rak> siroos, aslan be chiz haye jozeii tavajoh nakon mohem tarin partion ha faghat 2 ta hastan 1:" / " 2: "swap"
<siroos> khob
<siroos> ok
<siroos> hala ye mozooii
<Knight-Rak> siroos ,ketab baraye kharidan gamoon nakonam agaram bashe ziyad mal nist onam tarjome shode :D vali bacheha PDF p slide ziyad amade kardan
<siroos> migam man ubuntu 12.04 ro down kardam bad 701 MB bood
<siroos> bad be nazaret rooye ye CD write mishe ?
<Knight-Rak> siroos , nmidunam ! az aval ham gharar nabood 12.04 1 cd bashe vali baadan omadan o hajm ro kam kardan man khodam be shakhshe be hame pishnahad midam ba USB flash nasb konan
<siroos> midoonid chi shod ye saat sabr kardam akharesham ye error mozakhraf dad
<siroos> yadam nist faghat ye soali inke be speede Write bayad roo chand bashe ?
<siroos> be nazaret  speed e Write bayad roo chand X bashe ? man zadam 13x bad errore dar morede speed e write bood fek konam
<Knight-Rak> siroos , speed bastegi be driver shoma dare DVD ya CD driver ya Write !:O
<siroos> are ama vase write kardan mage nabayad ba ye software e khas write kard ?
<siroos> vase inke bootable bashe
<Knight-Rak> siroos , bbin  fargh zxiyadi nadare chon image ro dari write mikoni mohem speed cd ya dvd + witer hastesh ke nazane batel nakone cd ro
<siroos> ?
<Knight-Rak> siroos , mage Image ro as site khodesh Down nakardi ?
<siroos> are
<siroos> desktop ro dpwn kardam
<siroos> down*
<siroos> 32 bit
<Knight-Rak> siroos , khob masalan ba hamoon nero miyay o file image ro write mikoni bbin data Write nakon chon intori khode image write mishe to mikhay etelaate dakhel image write beshe ye gozine dige dare nero ke image migire o badesh write mikoe nmidunam chi bood daghighan esmesh
<siroos> ba hamoon software ke khode site  ubuntu.com gozashte bood write kardam
<siroos> boot ham shod ama fek konam ke tooye ye cd jash nemishod
<siroos> ama write ro kamel anjam dad ta akharaye nasb ham pish raft
<Knight-Rak> siroos , khob pas mishkeli nadare tebgh hamoon amooz ham agar pishrafte bashi hale , shayad nmidunam DVD bezan khob
<siroos> ama oon akhara error dad
<Knight-Rak> siroos , agar ham Flash dame dastet hast ba NetBootin begor flash ro boot kon khyli rahat tar karet ro rah mindaze
<siroos> man pcim ye kam ghadimie DVD nadaram :D
<siroos> flash khube ?
<siroos> ok
<siroos> faghat ye chizi
<Knight-Rak> siroos , moshkeli nist hamoon flash ro begir format kon baddesh ham khode site ubuntu ye app moarrefi karde
<siroos> man roo flasham 5 6 G etelaat daram moshkeli pish nemiad vase oona ? chikareshoon konam ?
<Knight-Rak> siroos , ham man behet netbootin ro pishnahad midam ke allliii hastesh
<siroos> man roo flasham 5 6 G etelaat daram moshkeli pish nemiad vase oona ? chikareshoon konam ?
<Knight-Rak> flash bayad format beshe baraye avalin bar chon mikhay boot konish vali baadan mituni roosh etelaat negah dari kenar ubuntuye boot shode
<Knight-Rak> albate man ba netbootin test kardam moshkeli nadasht !
<siroos> yani aval flash roo format bad boot konam bad etelaato dobare berizam roosh bad beream ubuntu ro nasb konam ?
<Knight-Rak> man inkaro ba netbootin kardam be in soorat ke avar format > netbootin : ubuntu image boot > folder jadid to flash be esme harchizi masalan OTHER baadan hame file ham ro ke mikhastam ro flash dashte basham hame ja baham bashe ro toye OTHER copy kardam
<Knight-Rak> baraye chand nafar ham ba hamoon flash boot kardam moshkeli nabopod hanoozam mitunam live boot ro estefade konam roosh film ham hast :D
<siroos> :D
<siroos> mitarsam bezanam hame chio format konam .taghriban 20 G ax shakhsi o software o mp3
<siroos> ?
<siroos> agha kesi nist ma ro rahnamaii kone ?
<siroos> mamnoon misham
<anoNxeRo> dar che moredi siroos ?
<siroos> che joor USB bootable besazam ?
<siroos> ?
<anoNxeRo> siroos, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<Knight-Rak> chera rahe doooooor ?!  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<anoNxeRo> siroos, didi Knight-Rak chi goft?
<siroos> ?
<siroos> na chi goft ?
<tiba> salam,kesi alan hazer hast?
<tiba> ye soal dashtam
<Knight-Rak> tiba , befarma
<tiba> khoda ro shoker!
<tiba> man to nasbe centos roye debian be sorat majazi moshkel daram
<Knight-Rak> tiba , VM va VBox ?
<tiba> vbox
<Knight-Rak> tiba , kojash ?
<tiba> to 32/64 bit bodan system
<tiba> debian =host =>64 bit
<Knight-Rak> tiba , shak dari 32 hast ha 64 ?
<tiba> centos image=>64 bit
<tiba> na motmaen hastam ama centos gir mideh
<tiba> http://up.vatandownload.com/images/rwaglizx9mvsfa8ie5eg.png
<tiba> rastesh ye system jadid az espania baraye karkhone ke kar mikonam omade...
<tiba> bar migardam
<Guest96591> tebgh ax cpu vbox ro i686 entekhab kardi na x86_64
<Knight-Rak> tiba , moghe entekhab OS chon centOS nist to list bezar LINUX2.6(64bit)
<tiba> :) midoni chan roze gire in mozo bodam
<tiba> adam pir besh khili badeh
<tiba> mam noon knight jan
<Knight-Rak> tiba , ekhtiyar dari ghabeli nadasht
<tiba> اگه بتونم نرم افزا ر رو روی سنت اس نصب کنم دیگه خیلی عالیه میشخ
<Knight-Rak> tiba, che APP hast ?
<Knight-Rak> tiba , agar source dashte bashi mishe
<tiba> گفتم برای اولین بار دیدم یه دستگاه از اسپانیا برای کارخونه اومد که یه چکی کردم دیدم سیستم روش لینوکسه
<tiba> البته ردهت اینترپرایز
<tiba> یه نرم افزار کنترل سیستم داره که ظاهرا اختصاصی برای دستگاه طراحی شده
<tiba> جالبه که سازنده اومده بود فایل نصبی رو توی یکی از پوشه ها گذاشته بود
<Knight-Rak> tiba , in narmafzar be sorat SOURCE COde hastesh ya file .sh ya file .run ya .rpm ?
<tiba> rpm
<tiba> کلشو تو یه ایزو گذاشته بودند هم این فایل و هم راهنمای  سیستم
<tiba> می خوام نصبش کنم ببینم چه جوریاست
<Knight-Rak> tiba , rastesho bekhay man CentOS kar nakardam tahala nmidunam vali fekr konam RPM bashe be ehtemal ziyad
<anoNxeRo> Knight-Rak, centos az source red hat karasho derive mishe
<anoNxeRo> va rpm based hast
<Knight-Rak> KHOB khodaro shokr pas moshkel hal shod
<Knight-Rak> anoNxeRo , mamnoon babat tozih
<anoNxeRo> va tebghe gnu mishe rhel ro nasb kard, faght support va update ro nemitoni begiri
<anoNxeRo> Knight-Rak, :) az wikipedia tashakor kon:D
<Knight-Rak> anoNxeRo , :))))))))))0
<tiba> البته همرا با scientific linux
<tiba> این ساپورت که به نظر من الکی هستش
<anoNxeRo> Knight-Rak, site pastie.org vase shoma baz mishe ya filtere?
<tiba> البته برای این سیستم که من دیدم!
<Knight-Rak>  anoNxeRo , zadan kotletesh kardan :D
<tiba> راستی کسی postgresql آشنایی داره
<tiba> ظاهرا مرحله بعد کارم سرو کله زدن با اینه
<Knight-Rak> tiba , agar manbaei farsi maro ham khabar kon chon manam bayad bahash ashena besham :D
<tiba> بچشم
<Knight-Rak> tiba , chashmet bi bala
<tiba> اگه چیزی گیرم اود حتما منتشر می کنم
<hessam> ajab capcha khafani dare in irc
<hessam> :-<
<Babak> http://blogs.gnome.org/otte/2012/07/27/staring-into-the-abyss/
<jasem> hi
<jasem> kasi nabood nist?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-01
<mahdy> Rosha: ping :))
<Rosha> mahdy: khoobi ?
<mahdy> Rosha: مرسی ، چه خبرا ؟
<Rosha> salamati
<Rosha> to che khabar ?
<mahdy> Rosha: هوچی . شرکت کردم منم :دی
<Rosha> :D
<Rosha> like kon lanati
<mahdy> Rosha: :))) man ? kde ? like ?
<Rosha> :D
<Rosha> kojai alan ?
<Rosha> pishe abdoli kar mikoni ?
<mahdy> Rosha: are hanooz
<Rosha> ghasde mohajerat nadari ?
<mahdy> Rosha: به کجا ؟
<Rosha> be ma masalan
<mahdy> Rosha: چرا کیفیت نداره عکسم موقع آپلود ؟
<mahdy> Rosha: چند میدین ؟
<Rosha> bia sohbat kon
<Rosha> teame php rabti be man nadare
<Rosha> goftan age kasio mishnasam pishnahad bedam
<mahdy> Rosha: آخه متاکو تخمیه خدایی
<Rosha> mahdy: goh bokhor
<mahdy> Rosha: حال نمیکنم باشون
<Rosha> mahdy: khob naya
<mahdy> Rosha: حرف حق تلخه خب
<Rosha> mahdy: ye khar dige :D
<mahdy> Rosha: میشید دوتا خیلی هم خوب
<Rosha> mahdy: harchi bashe behtar az oonjaie ke alan hasti :D
<mahdy> Rosha: فرق نمیکنه سگ زرد برادر شغاله
<Rosha> bashe :)
<mahdy> Rosha: ولی اگه پول خوب بدن میاما !
<Rosha> mahdy: tokhmie
<Rosha> :D
<mahdy> Rosha: آره والا مخصوصا با وجود تو
<mahdy> Rosha: اصلا یه میلیارد هم بدید نمیام
<mahdy> :))
<mahdy> Rosha: دمت گرم که به فکر مایی
<Rosha> mahdy: masale ine ke refaghata boo shash gerefte
<mahdy> Rosha: بو پریود سگ گرفته
<mahdy> Rosha: آقا این تگ من رو بر دار یه مشت ایمیل مزخرف داره میاد برام
<mohammad6666> salam
<mohammad6666> @
<mohammad6666> h0n3st:
<mohammad6666> agha man mikham hameye file ha va folderhaye yek foldero copy konam be ye foldere dige
<mohammad6666> dastoresh ino mizanam
<mohammad6666> cp /dire1/* /dire2/
<mohammad6666> error mide chera
<royaflash> salam be hame
<maour> Shahrzad: دیر رسیدم آخه دیگه جواب نداشتم براش گفتم به لایک بسنده کنم بعد آمارم هم بالاست دیگه نباید بهم برای آواتار تبریک گفت ! :D
<maour> Shahrzad: یه پنج دقیقه هم داشتم میخندیدم به دنتت
<Shahrzad> maour: بهونه نیار دیر و زود نداره
<Shahrzad> maour: :D ;)
<maour> ولی اون قضیه دوم رو که گفتی هنوز کسی روم تست نکرده ببینم چی جواب میدم بهش
<Shahrzad> maour: من میدونم همینکارو میکنی :دی
<mohammad6006> @salam
<mohammad6006> dar morede dastore copy ya hamon cp kasi hast komakemon kone?
<maour> mohammad6006: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<mohammad6006> maour: man mikham tamame file ha va folder haye dakhele ye directory ro be directory ke tosh hastam copy konam
<mohammad6006> maour: masalan alan dakhele /dir1 hastam ke tosh yek directory ba name dir2 vojod dare
<centooos>  mohammad6006, cp -R /your-directori .
<mohammad6006> maour: mikham har chi to dir2 hast dakhele dir1 copy beshe
<maour> mohammad6006: $man cp
<maour> -R, -r, --recursive
<maour>               copy directories recursively
<mohammad6006> cp: missing destination file operand after
<centooos> mohammad6006, age bekhai to hamon directori ke hasty berizi tahesh . bezar, vagarna destinatinetam bayad benevisi
<mohammad6006> mige same file
<mohammad6006> centooos: mikham file ha va folder haye dakhelesh copy beshe
<mohammad6006> cp: `mt' and `./mt' are the same file
<centooos> cp -R /tmp/ /etc --->> kole file folderhaye temp ro mirize to etc (mesal bod!)
<mohammad6006> tanx
<mohammad6006> * zadam doros shod
<why-linux> why linux?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-02
<jeus> fzerorubigd, salam
<fzerorubigd> jeus: سلام
<jeus> فرود وقت دازی چند تا سوال ازت بپرسم ؟
<jeus> فرود وقت دازی چند تا سوال ازت بپرسم ؟fzerorubigd,
<fzerorubigd> jeus: :) fmvs. hldn,hvl fj,kl [,hf fnl
<fzerorubigd> بپرس :))
<jeus> فرود من یک مودم GPRS دارم که با پورت کام وصل میشه به کامپیوتر حالا توی لینوکس می خوام ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات از طریق این مودم انجام بدم .
<fzerorubigd> COM? هنوز هست از این وسایل؟
<jeus> اول از همه می خوام بدونم چطور اصلا می تونم بفهمم که وصل هست .
<jeus> آره
<jeus> یه USB هم دارم که اونو OK کردم برای ارسال SMS
<jeus> اما این رو باید بررسی کنم برای ارسال داده .
<fzerorubigd> jeus: قاعدتا توی lspci باید نشونش بده
<jeus> نه چیزی پیدا نکردم
<fzerorubigd> jeus: معمولا COM چیز خاصی نمیخواد
<jeus> fzerorubigd, toy /dev/ bayad che bashe
<jeus> fzerorubigd, are chiz khasi nemikhad ama mikham ba linux dade beferestam tahte protocole UDP
<fzerorubigd> jeus: نیازی به درایور خاصی نداره‌درایور اصلی توی کرنل هست.
<fzerorubigd> jeus: خوب اگه UDP باشه که باید شبکه باشه، یعنی ببین به صورت کارت شبکه نشناختتش؟
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hanooz baram kheyli gonge bayad bishtar barrasish konam
<jeus> fzerorubigd, ye kam motalee konam ye sare nakh dastam biyad , bazam mozahemet misham
<jeus> fzerorubigd, man movafagh shodam port comam roo peyda konam
<fzerorubigd> jeus: :)
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hamooni ke modem behesh vasle
<jeus> fzerorubigd, tty8 hast
<jeus> fzerorubigd, az ye barname estefade kardam be nam minicom
<fzerorubigd> jeus: آها. منم مینی رو که وصل میکنم همینه. کلا یادم نبود که پورتهای COM به صورت tty استفاده میشن
<jeus> fzerorubigd, hala mikham motmaen sham ke khodeshe aya mitonam property tty8 roo to /dev bebinam ?
<jeus> fzerorubigd, aya dastori hast?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: مگه دستورات رو نمیتونی به خودش بفرستی؟ این احتمالا دستورات مودم رو قبل میکنه
<jeus> alan safe omade neveshte press CTRL-A Z for help on special keys
<jeus> fzerorubigd, ama vaghti ctrl+A ro mizanam hich etefagi nemiyofte
<fzerorubigd> jeus: میتونی تایپ کنی؟
<jeus> na
<fzerorubigd> jeus: یعنی اصلا بهش وصل نشدی؟
<jeus> fzerorubigd,  CTRL-A Z for help |115200 8N1 | NOR | Minicom 2.5    | VT102 |      Offline  <---- inaroo ziresh neveshte
<jeus> fzerorubigd, yeki az khat hay bala hm ine Port /dev/tty8
<fzerorubigd> jeus: یه برنامه دیگه هم بود که خیلی بهتر بود بذار ببینم پیداش میکنم
<jeus> seyon?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: نه
<jeus> fzerorubigd, seyon ?
<fzerorubigd> jeus: نه. یادمه خیلی راحت کار میکرد
<fzerorubigd> jeus: picocom هم هست ولی یه کلاینت ncurse هم بود اونو یادم نیست
<fzerorubigd> jeus: معمولا /dev/modem میشه
<fzerorubigd> jeus: اگه وصل بشه، بزنی AT باید جواب بده OK
<fzerorubigd> jeus: من برم ناهار :) برمیگردم.
<jeus> fzerorubigd, salam
<jeus> bache ha chetor mishe fahmid ke yek drive faal male chi hast ?
<jeus> man alan to /dev/tty0 ta tty31 roo daram
<jeus> az koja mitonam befahmam kodomeshoon asli ast ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-03
<dsf> salam dostan ye rahnamei konid
<dsf> man ye win 7 daram
<dsf> ye drive dg ham sakhtam
<dsf> ke tosh ubuntu rikhtam
<dsf> allan ubuntu bala nemiyad
<dsf> age dobare berizam win 7 bala miyad?
<mahdibelly> salam :D
<mahdibelly> ye soal e pishe paa oftaade :D
<mahdibelly> man chetor shortcut ijaad konam bara taghyire zabaan? :D harchi mizanam ok nmishe
<mahdibelly> kasi khune nis? :D
<centooos> mahdibelly:http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/
<beygi> i have some pattern in a file like this : {add} , {remove} and some files : add.txt , remove.txt which is the best solution for replacing patterns with file content (shell script)?
<centooos> beygi, tarjome ini k gofti ham bego :)
<beygi> centooos: :))
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-04
<royaflash> salam be dostan
<dark-sun> musasir✪ inja soaletoon ro beporsin
<musasir> مرسی چطور یە برنامە نصب کنم؟
<musasir> پسوند فایلهای اوبنتو برا نصب چیە .rpm?
<musasir> از کمک نکردنتون ممنون
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun, !!!
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo✪ ha?
<anoNxeRo> ha na bale!
<dark-sun> :D
<anoNxeRo> chetori dark-sun ?
<anoNxeRo> delam tang shode barat
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo✪ salam, mersi khubam... ghiafat ashna mizane vali nick namet na! :)
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun, ye whois begir
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun, khobe axe 3nafari ke gerftiyo baram sms kardi
<anoNxeRo> yadet rafte dark-sun ?!
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo✪ ahaan, sternix nisti?
<dark-sun> strnix?
<dark-sun> stringx?
<dark-sun> ye hamchin chizi
 * dark-sun alzaymeresh oot karde...
<anoNxeRo> sterNiX dark-sun !
<anoNxeRo> chetori pesar?!
<dark-sun> ahaaan
 * dark-sun anoNxeRo ro baghal mikone.. :-***
<anoNxeRo> khobie?
<anoNxeRo> delam barat tang shode
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo✪ man good am, to khodet khoobi? dustat khooban?
<anoNxeRo> az idin khabar dari dark-sun ?>
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo✪ manaam
<anoNxeRo> smsjavab nemide
<anoNxeRo> manam goftam zan gerfte be hame!
<anoNxeRo> ta yad begire injori nakone :D
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo✪ valaa na, idin k mehdie mo'ud shode! gheybate kobra mikone
<dark-sun> :D :D
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun, age didish bego zan gerfti
<anoNxeRo> man ke be hame miram migam!
<anoNxeRo> dars ebrat beshe barash:D
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo✪ age didamesh migam bayad sham behem bedi, aroosit davatam nakardi ;)
<dark-sun> >:D
<anoNxeRo> kare khobi mikoni dark-sun !:D
<dark-sun> /etc/nanorc >> #set undo | commento bardari nano ba alt+m undo mikone ba alt+E redo //dark-sun tip
<Hesi> درودبر دوستان عزیز
<Hesi> ورژن اینده اوبنتو کی منتشر میشه ؟ ورژن lts
<A> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-05
<ehsan> pa kooooooooo
<ehsan> pekh
<ehsan> ay goz
<ehsan> salam,chetor ba ubuntu mp4 play konam?
<toti_> salam
<mehot> سلام
<mehot> بچه ها
<mehot> کسی از یکی از کاربرهای اینجا
<mehot> که یوزرش
<mehot> iranian
<mehot> بود خبر نداره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-29
<anoNxeRo> bye, have a good day
<fgdhdfgjhdfjdfgj> کسی میدونه چه طوری برنامه سی رو کامپایل کنم؟
<fgdhdfgjhdfjdfgj> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<fgdhdfgjhdfjdfgj> allllloooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sdgasg> سلام خدمت دوستان لطفا یکی یه چیزی بگه بینم واسه من اینجا کار میکنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-30
<ali__> salam
<ali__> kasi hast?
<centooos> hi, kesi ta hala backup diffrential ba tar gerefte? nemitonam anjamesh bdam :/
<amin007110> centooos, hi, read this, http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/12847-how-take-differential-backup-using-tar-command.html
<centooos> amin007110, in esme filemone /backup/$FILE k ba formate targz mikhad tar begire, -g ham wase incremental bodaneshe ama oni k joloye -g neveshte ro nemifahmam chie, to mesalay k jahay dg ham didam bazam sar dar nemiaram gij shodam
<Arshen> salam
<Arshen> kasi sedamo mishnave ya hame botid ?
<centooos> salam bgo
<Arshen> salam
<Arshen> man win 8 pro daram
<Arshen> ubunte man v 12 bood
<Arshen> bad az moshkelati hdd ro format kardam
<Arshen> win 8 pro nasb kardam
<Arshen> alan raftam v13 ubunte ro dl kardam
<Arshen> write ham kardam
<Arshen> install ro mizanam mige reboot
<Arshen> reboot mizanam hichi nemishe
<Arshen> sari khode win8 load mishe
<Arshen> age momkene komakam konid begid irad chie
<centooos> mikhay ubuntu nasb koni bja 8?
<centooos> ya inke dual boot?
<Arshen> dual
<centooos> cd ubuntu dary alan dg??
<Arshen> are
<Arshen> v13.xx
<centooos> vaghty systemeto reset mikoni dar hali k cd nasb ubuntu toshe
<centooos> prosse nasb start nemishe?
<Arshen> man laptop daram (dell xps l502x)
<Arshen> az menu boot
<Arshen> dvd ro entekhab mikonam
<Arshen> bad az chand s
<Arshen> ye safhe black miad
<Arshen> ke kolan 2s bishtar nemimoone
<Arshen> akharin bar ke say kardam bekhoonamesh
<Arshen> akharin linesh neveshte bood rom error exiting
<centooos> bnazaram aval bbayad motmaen beshi k cd ubuntu ro dorost dl va write kardi
<arshen1> sharmande akhlaghe varzeshitoonam
<arshen1> dc shodam dg pm nemiraft
<arshen1> dashtam migoftam ke motmaenam dorost dl kardam va dorost write kardam
<arshen1> alan moshkele man boot hast
<centooos> khob hamin dg vaghty boot nemishe az ro cdit
<centooos> ya cd moshkel dare,
<centooos> 32 bit dl kardi ya 64?
<arshen1> 64
<arshen1> man roo dvd write kardam
<arshen1> problem ke nadare ?
<centooos> na moshkeli nis
<arshen1> man ghablan v12 ro az win nasb kardam
<arshen1> ama alan v13 az win nasb nemishe
<arshen1> kolan gozineii nadare barash
<arshen1> dar zemn man 2 ta partinon daram
<centooos> yekish bayad khali bashe
<arshen1> ke yeki dg (sevomi) az factory boode va ghabele taghir nist
<arshen1> ntfs hastan hamashoon
<centooos> bebin yani alan iso ubuntu dary ya ba wubi mikhai nasb koni?
<arshen1> iso daram
<arshen1> write kardam
<centooos> ye cd nasb ye chiz dg nadary ba on test koni?
<arshen1> yani alan masalan ba dvd win 8 beram bebinam boot load mishe ?
<arshen1> vali midoonam oon load mishe :D
<arshen1> too oon safhe ke 2s mioomad chizaii dar morede partishe ect4 injur chiza fek konam neveshte bood :d
<centooos> bbein hamon moghe boot k migi error mide behet
<centooos> arrow key hato feshar bede ta erroresh bemone ta betoni bekhonish chie
<arshen1> motmaeni mimoone ?
<arshen1> akhe dg khaste shodam bas shey restart kardam
<arshen1> az sa@ 9:30 daram restart mikonam test mikonam
<centooos> nemidonam try kon
<centooos> in cd it ro ham age ye systeme dg dary ro onam test kon bebin ba ye systeme dg boot mikone wasat ya na
<centooos> age nakard cdit moshkel dare
<arshen1> ok
<arshen1> ty :x
<centooos> goodluck
<arshen1> rasti
<arshen1> partition jadide ro
<arshen1> exFat bezaram ?
<centooos> ino bekhon
<centooos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/164728/should-i-choose-exfat-or-ntfs-for-a-shared-partition-in-a-dual-boot-system
<arshen1> salam
<arshen1> dvd roo pc kar nakard
<arshen1> pas az dvd migirim
<arshen1> hala ye chizi
<arshen1> khodeshoon exfat ro pishnahad mikonid ya ntfs ro ?
<centooos> ntfs
<arshen1> :((
<arshen1> in ke roo cd write nemishe
<arshen1> 50 mb ziad tare :((
<arshen> agha arow haro zadam ama giri nakard
<arshen> badesh yebar yechizaii neveshte bood mese // clould not found GFX kernel
<arshen> ye baram fek konam neveshte bood
<arshen> PXE Exiting
<arshen> Exiting PXE Boot ROM
<arshen> Could not find kernel image: gfxboot
<centooos> arshen: bebin bnazar miad k on dvd k write kardy asan ghabele boot nis
<arshen> :(
<arshen> khow man chi konam alan ? :((
<arshen> bebin man alan flash khoone nadaram
<arshen> dvd dashtam ke bechang raft
<arshen> ye cd moonde baram
<arshen> karam bad joor gire linux hast
<centooos> az koja ubuntu dl kardy?
<arshen> alan ye ridemani too kernele gooshi andoidim kardam
<arshen> bayad be ubunte dastresi dashte basham
<arshen> az khode site ubunte
<arshen> http://releases.ubuntu.com//raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<arshen> pm miad ?
<centooos> are didam
<centooos> bebin alan ye chizi khondam ino ye negah bendaz
<centooos> man 8 nadashtam shayad in b dardet bekhore
<centooos> مشکل در وارد شدن به درایو های ویندوز در اوبونتو ۱۳.۴
<centooos>  
<centooos> در ویندوز 8  ماکروسافت برای اینکه نشون بده ویندوز چه سرعت بوت بالایی داره و کاربرا  رو گول بزنه سیستم رو کاملا شات دون نمیکنه و میبرتش به حالت hibernation  یا fast restarting که باعث میشه نتونید پارتیشن ویندوز رو مونت کنید. اگه  ویندوز رو بوت کنید و بعد ری استارت کنید 
<centooos> ضمنا واسه اینکه دیگه به این مشکل بر نخورید  میتونید به روش زیر قابلیت fast restarting رو در ویندرز غیر فعال کنید :
<centooos> ۱) در کنترل پنل ویندوز به قسمت power option بروید .
<centooos> ۲)در این مرحله بر روی What the Power Buttons Do از نوار سمت چپ کلیک کنید.
<centooos> ۳)حالا گزینه Change settings that are currently unavailable. را انتخاب می کنیم.
<centooos> ۴) در قسمت پایین پنجره تیک گزینه ی fast restarting  را غیر فعال کرده و save
<centooos> حالا دیگه با داشتن ویندوز ۸ در کنار ابونتو نباید با این مشکل مواجه بشید .
<arshen> ino man 10 ja dide boodam
<arshen> ama moshkel marhale 4 hast
<arshen> ke too noskhe update shode win 8 faghat 2 gozine oonja hast
<arshen> yeki sleep , yeki luck
<arshen> man hata inja ham raftam
<arshen> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<arshen> file turn off ro dl kardam
<arshen> va open kardam
<arshen> ama kar saz nabood
<centooos> hmm, nemidonam dg man nemitonam komaki konam.
<arshen> nemidooni chejur bayad in iso ro roo cd write kard ? :(
<centooos> khob vaghty jash nemishe ro dvd bas bezani dg
<arshen> hala man too in zaman az shab dvd bootable az koja gir biaram !!
<arshen> :((
<arshen> salam
<arshen> kasi sedamo mishnave ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-07-31
<ali_> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<ali_> dar rabete ba pptp soal daram kasi mitoune komak kone?
<anoNxeRo> chon soalet malom nis, va ehtemalham midam kasi telepathy balad nis inja, jabavesh manfiye
<ali_> khekhekhe
<ali_> akhe avalesh bayad bedounam kasi etelati dare ya na?
<anoNxeRo> to age soaleto miporsidi kasi balad bood javab midad
<ali_> man bara vasl shodan be internet daneshgah aval bayad be wireless vasl besham baed pppoe
<ali_> ta injash moshkeli nist vasl mishe
<ali_> hala bara dastrasi be internet bayad ye pptp ham dorost konam
<ali_> ke dorost kardam vali hala moshkel ine ke pptp vasl nemishe
<ali_> why?
<ali_> ye topic ham tou in address gozashtam bara etelate bishtar va didane loge system mitounid morajee konid
<ali_> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,70642.0.html
<ali_> hala ke porsidam?
<ali_> mochakeram
<ali_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anoNxeRo> Jul 31 06:52:51 fman-Q1585M pppd[2115]: CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<anoNxeRo> Jul 31 06:52:51 fman-Q1585M pppd[2115]: Compression disabled by peer.
<anoNxeRo> engar moshkelesh ine
<ali_> log avali ro didin ya dovomi?
<ali_> khob in ke farar kard, kase digei nist??
<Mehdi> salam
<Mehdi> aya kasi sedamo mishnave aya ?
<Mehdi__> aloooooooooooooooooooo
<Mehdi__> help me
<Mehdi> alooooo
<the-light> boro too chanel #talabkaran soaleto bepors
<Mehdi> :/
<Mehdi> tarze barkhordetoon mano koshte :d
<Mehdi> agha ye soal
<Mehdi> man too partition win 80 gig faza ro azad kardam
<Mehdi> vali drivesh nakardam
<Mehdi> alan too ubunte oomadam
<Mehdi> miram gesmate partition
<Mehdi> oon faza azad shode nist
<Mehdi> man alan daram ubunte 13.04 ro kenare win8 nasb mikonam
<anoNxeRo> Mehdi, unlocated ham nist?
<the-light> Mehdi: are inja hal midan be kasaei ke miad :))
<anoNxeRo> the-light, salam chetori?
<the-light> anoNxeRo: salam, mokhlesam. shoma khubi?
<Mehdi> yeki ino begire bawa
<Mehdi> mahe ramezooni alan .. :d
<Mehdi> unlocated manzooret chie ?
<anoNxeRo> the-light, az on khabis, darksun khabar dari?
<anoNxeRo> yani inke hich formati nabashe
<the-light> anoNxeRo: motevarie, telphone i mage beshe peidash kard
<Mehdi> too windows dirve c ro shirik kardam
<Mehdi> 80 gig
<the-light> anoNxeRo: barnagashti hanu az tehran?
<Mehdi> badesh oomadam ubuntu nasb konam
<anoNxeRo> anoNxeRo, mano ba isolated eshtebah gerfti!!!
<anoNxeRo> anoNxeRo, isolated hamye khabisiye !! omade tehran behem nagoft aslan!!!
<Mehdi> ama gesmate freespace nemiad ke roosh harkati bezanam
<anoNxeRo> Mehdi, ba chi shrink kardi
<Mehdi> ba partition win
<anoNxeRo> the-light, mano ba isolated eshtebah gerfti!!!
<anoNxeRo> the-light, isolated hamye khabisiye !! omade tehran behem nagoft aslan!!!
<the-light> anoNxeRo: inghad esm avaz mikonin adam eshtebatun migire!
<anoNxeRo> the-light, va kodam ghad?! :D
<anoNxeRo> Mehdi, ba ye partition manager inkaro anjam bede, ya gparted khode ubuntu
<Mehdi> gparted ke daghoone
<Mehdi> hichi maloom nist
<the-light> anoNxeRo: hamon ke rangarange...
<Mehdi> yani 4 ta dev zade
<Mehdi> maloom nist kodom c hast kodoom d hast kodoom azade
<Mehdi> badesham
<Mehdi> ghablana freesapce bood
<Mehdi> hast *
<Mehdi> unusabel *
<Mehdi> alan unstable spase oomade ke hamechi disable hastg
<Mehdi> va 80 gig shirik
<Mehdi> drive d man 350-60 gig bood
<Mehdi> alan inja ...
<Mehdi> alan ye screen migiram neshoonetoon midam
<Mehdi> sry dc shodam
<Mehdi> http://arshen.ugig.ir/upload/images/8efbr0gf6w4868ejjo79.png
<Mehdi> :((
<Mehdi> :((
<Mori_> i have question.sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/k mount: /dev/sdc1: can't read superblock
<Mori_> سلام
<Morteza_> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/k mount: /dev/sdc1: can't read superblock
<anoNxeRo> try e2fsck
<esak2> #5hit
<saeed210> salam be hame dostan
<saeed210> man komak lazem daram dar mored barname pidgin ki mitone komakam kone?
<saeed210> hu?
<amin007110> !ask
<saeed210> :x barname pidgin ro nasb kardam ! zadam baz shod info dadam beram yahoo vali bad baste shod o alan mizanam baz beshe ! ino minevise
<saeed210> welcom to pidgin ! you have no accounts enabled enable your IM accounts from whe accoutns window at accounts->Manage accounts. once you enable accounts , you'll be able to sign on , set your status , and talk to your fried
<saeed210> :(
<amin007110> mani peyghamesho nemidoni yani ?
<saeed210> midonam vali khob natonestam peyda konam az koja enable konam :(
<amin007110> Ctrl+A
<saeed210> alan daqiqan chikar konam?
<saeed210> kollan chikar konam ke man online besham be yahoo ba in barname?
<saeed210> jam konin baw hichi haliton nis
<nokia> salaam
<nokia> man ye soal beporsam?
<nokia> man gooshie nokiaa ro taa roshan mikonam baa sim kart
<nokia> sari khaamoosh mishe
<nokia> ":|
<nokia> kaci midoone elatesh chie?
<nokia> age sim dar biaarim khaamoosh nemishe
<nokia> ba sim kart kamoosh mishe sari .....
<nokia> :||||||||||
<nokia> cheraaa?
<yaser> salam.keyboardam beham rikhte va be jaye horof,add type mikone??
<yaser> alloo alloo
<yaser> kasi neveshte haye mano mibine?
<rootie> آیا افزونه ای/نرم افزاری/اسکرپتی چیزی مشابه قابلیت «هاد» اوبونتو برای گنوم۳ هم وجود داره؟
<yavar1> سلام
<yavar1> کسی هست؟
<yavar1> کسی می تونه در مورد aria2 کمکم کنه؟
<asal> salam
<asal> Mikham ie file ziP ra ke passeshO nadaraam
<asal> crack Konaam
<asal> baiad chi kar KonaM??
<asal> kasi Mitune j bede?
<asal> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<asal> kasi hast?
<mina> chatori
<asal> minaaaaaaaa Koja RafT?
<asal> manO tanha goZashT?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-01
<user___> salam.dastori mikham ke hafeze por shode tavasot shakhe haye linux ro neshon bede.mesle usage to mohit gerafiki
<anoNxeRo> du -h
<anoNxeRo> user___, kolan du
<anoNxeRo> hala -h ke be kB neshon mide
<anoNxeRo> -H ham k=1000 migire beja 1024
<anoNxeRo> df ham has ke jaye khali kole hdd ro mige
<user___> to open suse ham kar mikone dg?
<user___> age root por beshe che kari mishe kard?
<anoNxeRo> rabti be distsro nadare user___
<anoNxeRo> ye barnamast, age nabod dl kon
<anoNxeRo> age root poor bashe, bayad bebini chera poore?
<anoNxeRo> user___, mitone marbot be /var bashe
<anoNxeRo> ya temp folder ha
<user___> barname nasbe.fek konam temp folder
<anoNxeRo> va inke mitoni ba ye live edition va gparted, fazasho gostaresh bedi
<user___> beham nemikhure.etelaat pak nashe?
<anoNxeRo> age dorost anjam bedi na
<anoNxeRo> man khodam chanidn bar in karo kardam
<user___> to windows ke kharabi be bar miad vali to linux....
<anoNxeRo> age to windows ghables defargh koni chandin bar
<anoNxeRo> khob mishe
<user___> mesle ubuntu tweak nadare file haye ezafi pak beshe?
<user___> ya dastori ke ezafat ro pak kone?
<anoNxeRo> user___, chiyo alan migi daghighan?
<user___> suse,mikham janitor konam.
<user___> clean history.old kernel....
<anoNxeRo> user___, man kheili vaghte samte suse naraftam, nemitonam komaket konam ba in chiza
<anoNxeRo> user___, shayad to yast ye chi bashe
<anoNxeRo> user___, mamolanm suse kde based age bashe, rosh narmafazare dare graphic ke du ro neshon bede
<user___> che narm afzaari?
<anoNxeRo> user___, yadam nis wait
<anoNxeRo> !K4DirStat
<anoNxeRo> user___, K4DirStat
<anoNxeRo> kdf
<user___> inaro bezanam age shd miram soragh gparted.mersi
<anoNxeRo> user___,
<user___> thnx
<anoNxeRo> user___, ina faghat behet mige koja
<anoNxeRo> pore behet nemig khali koni
<user___> midonam mikham bebinam male barname ha ast ya daskari shode va khuroji dare to ye poshe por mishe
<user___> ye bar to ubuntu file haye downloadi miraft to ye folder dg va hame chro kharab karde bud
<anoNxeRo> user___, manzoret cache apt boode?
<user___> downloadi be kudom poshe miraft?/
<user___> motavaje nashdam
<anoNxeRo> user___, manzor az download download chiye?
<user___> directory
<user___> file hayi ke bayad to /download por mishd ye ja dg por mishd
<anoNxeRo> yani ona ke az to firefox download mikardi?
<user___> are
<anoNxeRo> khob on aslan be ubuntu rabti nadare, khodet tanzimates firefox ro bayad doros mikarid
<user___> na afghat firefox nabud kolan hichi to /donload por nemishd va miraft to ye poshe dg.albate drost shd
<HDArtworks1> salam. chetori server haye in site (repos.um.ac.ir) ro mitoonam ezaf konam ke az in server download anjam beshe?
<anoNxeRo> to /etc/apt/sources.list ezafe kon bad bezan sudo apt-get update
<HDArtworks1> yani oon 3ta ro ezaf konam? baghie etelaat too sources.list ro niazi nist pak konam?
<anoNxeRo> joloshon # bezar bara badan
<anoNxeRo> va ya ba ppa add
<anoNxeRo> balad nisam ba oon
<anoNxeRo> roz khosh
<HDArtworks1> chera jelo esmam 1 oomade???
<mohsen_> salam
<mohsen_> dostan kasii hast?
<mohsen_> aloooooooooooooooooo
<bn> kasi Mitune ghofle ie file zip ra beshkanee?
<amin_> salam
<farzad> salam !
<farzad> Anybody here ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-02
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<ali_> salam
<dv__> hi everyone
<dv__> ye soal takhasosi!
<dv__> hard external man mount nemishe
<dv__> gparted mishnasash, amma mountesh nemikone!
<dv__> kasi be in moshkel  bar khard karde?!!
<hira> سلام
<active> hi
<anoNxeRo> fvahid salam chetoir?!
<anoNxeRo> [ams] hypocrites, hypocrites everywhere
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-03
<HDArtworks> salam. migam chera vaghti ba pidgin miam jelo esmam ye shomare 1 miad vali ba web ke miam esmam doroste???
<anoNxeRo> to tanzimato bebin
<HDArtworks> tanzimat e pidgin ya freenode?
<anoNxeRo> pidgin
<anoNxeRo> freenode ro chetor mitoni tanzimatesho bebini?
<HDArtworks> oon bala samte chap e page options dare fekr kardam oonja ro migi:D
<anoNxeRo> on tanzimate webclient hast
<anoNxeRo> mamolan age shomare biyad yeki dige in nick ro dare bara hamin injori mishe
<HDArtworks> shayad chon az freenode ba in esm miam ba pidgin ke miam fekr mikone HDArtworks male yeki digast
<anoNxeRo> na ontori nist
<anoNxeRo> ehtemalan ya nemibandi ke injoriye
<HDArtworks> dafe aval ba 2tash oomadam:D
<HDArtworks> vali alan dg nemiad hanooz dorost nashode
<anoNxeRo> ba xchat biya beja pidgin
<anoNxeRo> bah raft
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: afarin
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, khodet afanar
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER, asan chera afanar?
<JAVACODER> anoNxeRo: khub rahnamee kardish gozasht raft :))
<s_faraday> salam
<s_faraday> hichkas nist aya?
<sternix> salam
<s_faraday> sternix: salam
<s_faraday> chanta file csv hast
<s_faraday> ke mikham merge konam
<s_faraday> ba che dastoorati mishe?
<s_faraday> ba evolution ham mishe? bedoone terminal
<sternix> csv? comma separated value?
<sternix> cat *csv > new.csv
<s_faraday> contacte email hast
<xtawzen> \ping
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-04
<mohsen_> .
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-29
<kparsa> slm
<keyhan> سلام این تور برای شما هم قطعه
<rollingping> Anybody from http://linuxshop.ir here?
<m^hmt> anyboady with VPN or proxy?
<m^hmt> AGHAYoon
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-30
<Ehsan1> برای ترجمه اوبونتو فون باید دسترسی خاصی داشت؟
<alirezamm> hi
<alirezamm> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-07-31
<mahsa> HI
<mahsa> kasi has ke betune dar morede rah andaziye openstack ettelaati dashte bashe
<mahsa> ?
<mahsa> ?
<mahsa> ?
<mahsa> :-(
<m|h3m4t1> bache ha salam
<m|h3m4t1> khobid
<eXtrem0us> salam
<eXtrem0us> soali darid?
<saeedzr> slam be doostan
<saeedzr> doostan man ye moshkeli daram ba in software installer
<emzi> یک مترادف خوب برای
<emzi> Preferences و Settings?
<emzi> به‌دنبال گزینه‌هایی با ریشه پ/فارسی هستم
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-03
<marandi> سلام
<marandi> بچه ها من با این ۱۴.۰۴ چند تا مشکل دارم - یکی اینکه هرکاری که میکنم فلش روی کرومیوم کار نمیکنه و دو اینکه بعضی موقع ها وقتی سیستم رو شات دون میکنم هنگ میکنه و همونجا میمونه .. کسی میتونه کمک کنه
<marandi> ؟
<artor> سلام کسی میتونه کمک کنه تا قدم به قدم باهاش تور رو نصب کنم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-27
<p30hacker> salam donstan kodom ro bayad nasb konam http://bayanbox.ir/view/396399751274071612/nvidia.png
<disad> hi
<disad> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-28
<Anonymous_> hi
<Anonymous_p> which language should i speak?
<Anonymous_p> can i speak persian
<Anonymous_p> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-29
<mkeramat> why ubuntu don't shut down
<mkeramat> ?
<btavakkoli> دوستان هر کی می تونه به مناسبت روز سیس‌ادمین بهمان کمک کنه این کار انجام بشه، کلا ۱۱ نفر و کمتر از یک ساعت لازمه: https://trello.com/b/9ZMYfrUt/
<nn> سلام دوستان
<nn> من میخوام فیلترشکن نصب کنم ولی نمیدونم کدومش خوبه و راحتتر نصب میشه
<nn> میشه راهنمایی کنید
<Kmax> سلام کسی هست؟
<Kmax> چجوری می تونم از ترمینال یه فولدر رو توی فلش کبی کنم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-30
<fadavi> @Rasubuntu: khosh umadi :D
<Rasubuntu> Var joonetoon :D
<koosha> سلام
<Rasubuntu> koosha ham bar ma vared shod
<Rasubuntu> :D
<fadavi> همه‌ی کلاینت‌ها فارسی ساپورت می‌کنن؟
<fadavi> البته به جز کلاینت‌های خط فرمانی
<Rasubuntu> چطو؟
<Rasubuntu> fdfd
<koosha> کامند هاش رو با /help ببینم ؟
<Rasubuntu> خخخ ببخشید. تست بود
<fadavi> @koosha: سلام
<Rasubuntu> مگه باته؟
<koosha> کامند داره دیگه به هر صورت
<hsn6> سلام
<Rasubuntu> الان اینجا امکاناتش دقیقا چیه؟ :D
<Rasubuntu> سلام حسن
<koosha> سلام@fadvi
<hsn6> می‌تونی بنویسی !
<koosha> آقا سلام به همه
<Rasubuntu> چه جالب!
<koosha> تو شکلک هاش قهقه نداره !!! الان من چطور احساساتم رو ابراز کنم ؟؟
<hsn6> برا motd نوشتن RTFM بی‌ادبا
<koosha> خخخخخ
<fadavi> کلاینتتون چیه؟ من از xchat استفاده می‌کنم
<Rasubuntu> من با فایرفاکس معظم اومدم :D
<koosha> من با pidgin
<Rasubuntu> بذارین با پیجین تست کنم ببینم چی میشه
<hsn6> من روی اندرویدم از atomic و روی اوبونتو از irssi
<hsn6> برا rtl مشکل دارید ؟
<fadavi> توی xchat که RTL رو خوب نشون می‌ده
<koosha> چینی ها به کجا حمله کردند ؟؟!!
<hsn6> آمریکا
<koosha> عه ؟؟
<koosha> خب نتیجه چی شد ؟ :-D
<Rasubuntu> الان آدرس دقیقا irc چیه من بزنم توی پیجین؟
<koosha> #ubuntu-ir
<fadavi> منم برم پیجین اصن!
<koosha> ولی ای ار سی برای اینگیلیسی راحت تره انگار
<Rasubuntu> یوزر نیم و سرور رو توی پیجین چی بزنم؟
<hsn6> من که با atomic باید از چپ بخونم !!
<koosha> یوزرنیم هی چی دوست داشتینه
<hsn6> irc.freenode.org
<hsn6> اون آمریکا که گفتم هر لحظه چین بهش حمله می‌کنه
<Rasubuntu> حسن اینی گفتی یوزر بود یا سرور؟ الان این #UBUNTU-IR چیه پس؟
<hsn6> سروره
<hsn6> کانال
<koosha> اون کاناله
<fadavi> توی پیجین سرور رو چی وارد کنم؟
<koosha> من اینو زدم :
<koosha> irc.ubuntu.com
<hsn6> حالا هر کی میاد بپرسه
<hsn6> irc.freenode.org
<koosha> عه ! من یه چیز دیگه زدم
<hsn6> یادش به‌خیر یه زمانی یاهو بودیم خخخ
<koosha> : )))
<Rasubuntu> من هر کار میکنم نمیشه
<hsn6> آقا رمزنگاری داره irc ؟
<koosha> چیکار کردین نشد ؟
<fadavi> من تونستم!
<fadavi> سرور رو irc.freenode.org زدم با تشکر از حسن
<Rasubuntu> @fadavi : توی هر فیلد چیا نوشتین؟ من چند مدل تست کردم. آخرش نشد
<koosha> من که سرور رو اونی که گفتم نوشتم
<hsn6> fadavi: این بعلاوه اول پیام‌هات چیه ؟
<koosha> کانال : #ubuntu-ir
<Rasubuntu> الان این #ubuntu-ir رو کجاش باید مشخص کرد؟
<koosha> اسم و پسورد هم هر چی خواستم
<koosha> کانال
<Rasubuntu> کانال نداره که
<fadavi> @Rasubuntu: useram ki 'fadavi'e vared kardam passwordamam zadam! Server ro ham ke irc.freenode.org vaared kardam. bad az inke connect shod ham be #ubuntu-ir join kardam
<hsn6> با /join و در ادامه ، اسم کانال
<fadavi> @Rasubunu: bayad az menue Conversation > Join a Chat be inja join koni
<hsn6> چرا اول پیامای فدوی + میاد و اول پیامای بقیه - ؟
<Rasubuntu> من هرکار میکنم نمیشه. بلین یه بار دیگه تست کنم
<fadavi> @hsn6: shayad chun man identify shode am!
<Rasubuntu> اوف کلا پیجینم کرش کرد خخخ
<koosha> \help
<hsn6> من هم هستم . برا منم می‌ذاره ؟
<fadavi> @Rasubuntu: :)))))
<koosha> اسلش help
<fadavi> hsn6: tuye pidgin ke chizi neshun nemide!
<koosha> اسلش هلپ ؟؟؟
<Rasool> الان شد خخخ
<fadavi> من اگه از این شکلک‌های پیجین بذارم شما چی می‌بینید؟! :-D
<Rasool> فقط معادل متنیشون :-D
<hsn6> برا من درست نشون می‌ده
<fadavi> خب پس چه معادل متنیش رو نشون بده چه خودش خوبه! 8-)
<Rasool> خخخ رسپانسیوه :-D
<hsn6> کاراکتر هستن یا علائم دونقطه و کمانک ؟
<Rasool> دو نقطه و D و - و ... عین همین آدمایی که وسط اتاق پخش میشن خخخ
<fadavi> بذارید تست Bidi هم ازش بگیریم!
<Rasool> کلاینت irc برای ترمینال چی داریم؟؟ :D
<fadavi> فارسی فارسی English (فارسی) (English)
<hsn6> irssi
<fadavi> English فارسی فارسی فارسی
<Rasool> خخخخ با تست کردن کیک نشین یه وخ خخخخ
<hsn6> خودت فقط می‌فهمی چه ترتیبشون درسته
<fadavi> خب برای متن‌های Bidirectional پیجین که اوکیه! کسی مشکلی نداره؟
<hsn6> من مشکل دارم !
<Rasool> منم تو پیجین مشکلی ندارم. اوکی هست
<hsn6> البته رسول می‌دونه دردم رو
<fadavi> تست پیام چند خطی
<fadavi> خط اول
<fadavi> خط دوم
<fadavi> 4th line
<fadavi> خط پنجم
<fadavi> چند خطی‌ها رو می‌کنه چندتا پیام!
<hsn6> مثل flyme  باید بخونم
<fadavi> @hsn6: توی ترمینالی؟
<hsn6> atomic on android
<hsn6> Rasool: می‌فهمی چی می‌گم یا نه ؟
<Rasool> از irssi چجوری میان بیرون؟‌خخخخ
<Rasool> چیو میفهمم؟
<Rasool> چقدر بد تایپینگ نمیندازه مثل یاهو خخخخ
<koosha> فارسی و انگلیسی قاطی میشن خیلی ناجوره
<Rasool> واسه من تو پیجین فارسی و انگلیسی درستن
<Rasool> ولی نه! خراب میشن خخ
<fadavi> چجوری فونت پیجین رو عوض کنم که Monospace بشه؟
<Rasool> اوف من از دوجا وارد شدم خخخ
<Rasool_> حسن جواب بده. چجوری باید از irssi خارج شد؟؟ خخخ
<Rasool_> غیر از ctrl+z البته خخخ
<hsn6> فکر کن
<Rasool_> عه حسن تازه الان اومد؟
<koosha> یه چیزی بچه ها
<Rasool_> خب نمیشه. اکزیت زدم نشد. quit زدم نشد.q خالی زدم نشد.
<Rasool_> فقط با کنترل+زد میاد بیرون و بعدش باید دستی کیلش کنم
<hsn6> با اسلش
<Rasool> آها.
<koosha> ‏‫پایتون یه ماژول داره به اسم pygoogle خیلی باحاله .
<Rasool> خب ببین الان irssi که با فارسی مشکل داره. با fribidi هم که جواب نداد. پس همین پیجین خوبه
<koosha> کسی نظری نداره ؟؟ :-(
<fadavi> @koosha: در مورد pygoogle?
<koosha> آره
<fadavi> @koosha: bash kar nakardam... chie dastanesh?
<koosha> میتونین سرچ کنین از طریق گوگل و نتایج رو ببینین
<koosha> خودم همین الان پیداش کردم
<fadavi> be nazaram pinglish chat konim bahtare... matn haye bidirectional moshkel peyda mikonan
<koosha> آره ولی خوندنش طول میکشه
<koosha> https://code.google.com/p/pygoogle/
<Rasool> میعین میاد کیکمون میکنه خخخخخ
<koosha> البته تحریمیم من با تور رفتم
<Rasool> آقا من این Rasool_ رو با irssi رفتم. ولی الان ازش اومدم بیرون ولی این اسمم هنوز توی لیسته :-D چکارش کنم؟ خخخ
<fadavi> @Rasool: پس باید یه فکری بابت متن‌های دوجهته بکنیم... پیجین هم چندان خوب عمل نمی‌کنه
<koosha> فقط فارسی می نویسیم :-D
<fadavi> @Rasool: مثلا همین پیام آخریت اصلا قابل خوندن نیست
<koosha> اگه لازم شد خط بعدش کلمه ی  انگلیسیش رو
<fadavi> این ubuntulog کارش جاسوسی و لاگ کردن اینجاست؟! :|
<Rasool> ای بابا این چرا پروسه های آی آرسی رو کیل نمی کنه؟
<Rasool> رسول دوم پرید بیرون  ولی هنوز پروسه هاش توی سیستمن
<fadavi> @Rasool: ba htop ham nemituni?
<Rasool> با سیگنال 9 به درک واصلشون کردم
<Rasool> نه با سینگال 15 کیل نشدن هرکار کردم. مجبور شدم دستم به خونشون آلوده بشه  خخخ
<koosha> خخخخخخخخ
<Rasool> اوووو
<Rasool> پس اینجا هم نمیشه اسم رو عوض کرد
<Rasool> نمیدونم پیامش رو شما هم دیدین یا نه خخخ
<Rasool> (03:31:13 PM) You're not a channel operator
<fadavi> ندیدیم
<Rasool> خواستم اسم رو عوض کنم اینو نوشت
<Rasool> البته نمیدونستم اسم بالای پیجین رو همه میتونن عوض کنن خخخ فکر میکردم فقط برای پیج خودم عوض میشه :-D
<Rasool> خب حالا تست بسه. سوالاتتون رو بپرسین خخخ
<fadavi> اگه می‌خوای مطمئن شی که یه اسم مال خودته وکس دیگه‌ای نمی‌گیرش باید با یه رمزعبور identify کنی که مال خودت بشه
<Rasool> اوکی. تو همون ریبون ادونس؟
<fadavi> نمی‌دونم! باید مستقیما به خود freenode دستور بدی
<hsn6> آقا من قطع می‌شم ؟
<fadavi> hsn6: تا الان که نبودی! همین الان اومدی تو
<Rasool> الان ident رو گذاشتم Rasubuntu و ریل نیم رو Rasool. آلیاز هم Rasool. خب چی شد الان؟ خخخخ
<hsn6> پیام disconnect رو چند دقیقه بعد می‌ده ولی قبلش انگار هیچ پیامی ردوبدل نمی‌شه
<koosha> تلگرام بهتر نبود ؟ :-(
<fadavi> کوشا: نه واقعا من که از بچه بازیاش خسته شدم! داره می‌شه مثل وایبر و بقیه!
<fadavi> رسول هی می‌ره و می‌آدد
<fadavi> رسول: نرو دیگه انصافا :-D
<Rasool> این چرا ریل نیم رو میزنه بنفش؟ :-D
<fadavi> رسول: خب خودت وارد کردی شاید
<Rasool> نه. من همون rasubuntu وارد میکنم. ولی میزنه purple خخخ
<Rasool> من میزنم رسوبونتو و رسول. اون میزنه بنفش و اوبونتو خخخخ
<fadavi> :)))
<Rasool> بل من تکلیفمو باهاش روشن کنم خخخ
<fadavi> fek konam inja pinglish chat konim zendegi asuntare dar kol
<Rasubuntu> الان اوکی شد؟
<koosha> آخه اینجا هیچی نمیشه خوند !!!!!!
<hsn6> قطغ شدم ؟
<hsn6> *قطع
<Rasubuntu> چی شدی؟
<Rasubuntu> یعنی چی؟
<hsn6> پیام نمیاد ، فکر کردم دوباره atomic خواب رفته :|
<Rasubuntu> خخخ
<Rasubuntu> نه کسی فعالیت نمیکنه
<Rasubuntu> من ده بار رفتم و اومدم تا ident‌ درست شد
<Rasubuntu> یکی بیاد relay‌ رو تست کنه. اگه خوب بود همه بریم روی اون.
<Rasubuntu> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/07/relay-modern-irc-client/
<fadavi> من الان نصب می‌کنم
<hsn6> آقا بیایید Tox رو توسعه بدیم
<Rasubuntu> چیزیه؟
<hsn6> کارخواه‌های Tox رو بررسی کردم :
<hsn6> Antox روی اندروید : به گروه اضافه نمی‌شه .
<hsn6> qTox : فارسی رو نشون نمی‌ده ولی رونوشتش در جاهای دیگه سالم نشون‌داده می‌شه . ( گمونم مشکل از فونت‌ـه )
<hsn6> uTox : فارسی را از چپ و با حروف جدا جدا نشون می‌ده .
<hsn6> Toxic : ترمینالم فارسی نشون نمی‌ده :\
<hsn6> نظیربه‌نظیره
<Rasubuntu> مثل تورنت؟
<hsn6> آره
<fadavi> من برم با relay بیام
<Rasubuntu> یه برنامه بود ممد میگفت. مال شرکت بیت تورنت بود. اونم همین جوریه. ولی خب نمیدونم آزاد هست یا نه
<fadavi> خب محیط خوبی داره
<fadavi> ولی مطمئن نیستم از فارسی ساپورت خوبی داشته باشه!
<fadavi> تست می‌کنیم
<fadavi> one دو three چهار five شش
<Rasubuntu> تو پیجین از چپ به راست شد خخخ اونجا مشکلی نداره؟
<fadavi> یک two سه four پنج six
<Rasubuntu> البته باید این تست رو ماها انجام بدیم شما ببینی چجوریه. خخخ چون هر کسی برای خودش کلمات درست میان خخخ
<Rasubuntu> یک two سه four پنج six
<Rasubuntu> الان اینو چجوری نشون داد؟
<fadavi> درسته
<Rasubuntu> پس برنامه ش از فارسی ساپورت داره
<fadavi> از نظر ساپورت از bidirectional دقیقا مثل پیجینه فکر کنم
<Rasubuntu> الان چی شد بالاخره؟‌ داره یا نداره؟
<fadavi> این پیام آخریم برای خودم خرابه!
<Rasubuntu> اینجا هم چپ به راست هست
<fadavi> محیطش خوبه ولی برای فارسی مشابه پیجینه
<fadavi> ای کاش یه کلاینت با ساپورت خوب از bidirectional پیدا شه
<Rasubuntu> پس بیاییم همین فینگلیشی بنویسیم خخخ
<Rasubuntu> نمیشه مثلا همین تلگرام رو جوری تنظیم کرد که به سرورهای irc متصل بشه؟؟ چجوریه که مثلا تلگرام میتونه به پیجین اضافه بشه. خب نمیشه کاری کرد irc به تلگرام اضافه بشه؟
<fadavi> خب پیجین توی کتابخونه‌هاش یه لایه‌ی انتزاعی داره که تقریبا می‌تونه به هر سرویسی متصل شه. ولی خب تلگرام دسکتاپ که اینجوری نیست!
<Rasubuntu> خب نمیشه تبدیلش کرد به همچین چیزی؟ خخخ
<Rasubuntu> میگم بابو این کانال اصلی اوبونتو الان 1700 تا آدم توشن خخخخ
<mamins> سلام علیکم :دی
<Rasubuntu> اوه ممد هم بر ما وارد شد
<mamins> دبیان که بیش‌تره
<Rasubuntu> بیا. نیومده شروع کرد :-D
<mamins> :/
<fadavi> mamins: سلام. خوش اومدی
<mamins> به به سلام محمد جان
<Rasubuntu> آقا 10-11 تاییم. به امید 1700 تایی شدن خخخ
<mamins> خوبی؟
<mamins> حسن هم که هست
<mamins> بزمی برپاست
<mamins> :)
<Rasubuntu> ها جمعمون جمعه. باید مخ بزنیم بقیه هم بیان
<fadavi> mamins: ممنون. شما چطوری؟
<Rasubuntu> ریپلای نمیشه زد؟ چقدر بد. به قول حسن مزیتش اینه که میتونی تایپ کنی خخخخ
<mamins> fadavi: شکر خدا
<mamins> Rasubuntu: چرا نشه؟
<Rasubuntu> با پیجین که نمیشه ریپلای زد. باید دستی اسم طرف رو بنویسی. شایدم تنظیمی داره من خبر ندارم خخخ
<koosha> آقا مردم از خنده
<Rasubuntu> شما که همش داری میخندی خخخ کی میرسی حرف بزنی پس خخخ
<koosha> خخخخخ
<Rasubuntu> اوف لامصب تمام خروجی اونی که لفت داده رو هم مینویسه خخخ
<koosha> اون مزیته خیلی باحال بود ...
<koosha> خخخخخخخخ
<hsn6> Rasubuntu: یه چیزای خوفی می‌نویسن ملت :
<hsn6> my MacBook Pro goes to sleep Zzzzz
<Rasubuntu> ممد از فرانکفورت داری تماس میگیری؟ خخخخ
<mamins> Rasubuntu: http://tinypic.com/r/17alnl/8
<Rasubuntu> حسنم که از سیرجون بلند شده رفته بوداپست بعد تماس گرفته :-D
<Rasubuntu> لینکه چیه جریانش؟
<mamins> Rasubuntu:
<mamins> :|
<Rasubuntu> چیمیگی؟
<mamins> لینک کلاینت irc خودم روی‌اندروید
<Rasubuntu> tinypic?
<mamins> برای من متأسفانه چپ به راسته. کلاینت‌های شما راست به چپ ساپورت می‌کنه؟
<koosha> آقا گروه تلگرام از دست رفت خخخخ
<mamins> Rasubuntu: آره
<koosha> @Rasubuntu:ایول
<Rasubuntu> ها واسه ما هم چپ به راسته
<Rasubuntu> گروه واسه چی از دست رفت؟
<Rasubuntu> ایول واسه چی؟
<hsn6> Rasubuntu: تماس چی چی ؟
<koosha> اینکه در آن(دیکته‌؟) واحد چند جا چت میکنید
<Rasubuntu> اینفو بگیر از خودت خخخ
<Rasubuntu> خخخ
<Rasubuntu> من غیر از گروه اوبونتو، دوتا گروه هم خودم دارم. اینجا هست. تو خصوصی ها هم حساب کن خخخ
<koosha> خخخ
<hsn6> Rasubuntu: چیزی در این باره نمی‌ده که
<Rasubuntu> Server: adams.freenode.net (Budapest, HU, EU)
<hsn6> نمی‌شه که
<koosha> هورااااا قسمت ۶ mr robot رو دانلود کردم
<koosha> الان پیام من خوب اومد که
<koosha> قاطی هم نشد
<Rasubuntu> خخخ
<Rasubuntu> هر کسی برای خودش خوب میبینه. مهم طرفشه که چپ به راست می بینه خخخ
<koosha> عه ؟  خخخ : ))
<koosha> quit
<koosha>  :))
<parhambloody> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-07-31
<pouria> سلام کسی هست؟
<pouria> ؟؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-02
<yousef_> salam
<yousef_> سلام
<yousef_> salam
<yousef_> salam
<yousef_> aloo
<ahmad> من چند روزیه اوبونتو نصب کردم. قبلا ویندوز داشتم. اوبونتو با بلوتوس مشکل داره.چی کار کنم خوب کار نمی کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-01
<newbot> slm
<newbot> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,138021.0.html
<newbot> help please
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-02
<iSafari> salam
<iSafari> omidvaram dar jostejo am baraye irani haie toie irc movafagh shode basham :D
<hojy> سلام
<hojy> کسی هست !؟
<hojy> نبود
<hojy> من رفتم
<shangul> iraj, hasti?
<iraj> shangul: are
<shangul> iraj, benazaret bot am ro dobareh biaram?
<iraj> shangul: be che dardi mikhore?
<shangul> iraj, ye bot daram javab salam ha ro mideh!benazaram bedard inja bokhoreh khkhkhkh
<iraj> shangul: ye bot benevis harkasi jadid umad, behesh qavanin va rosum IRC ro begeh
<iraj> shangul: va besh begeh bayad sabr koni
<shangul> ایده خوبیه
<shangul> اما قولش رو نمیدم
<shangul> خودت چرا نمینویسی!؟
<shangul> ایرج هکس چت این قابلیت رو داره ک واسش اسکریپت بنویسی
<iraj> shangul: are
<shangul> چی آره ایرج؟
<Slacker> salam
<shangul> salam
<Slacker> shame khobi?
<Slacker> ye goal dashtam
<Slacker> ye soal dashtam
<shangul> بله شما چطور؟اهل و عیال خوبن؟اوبونتو کوچولو چطوره؟خوبه؟چاقه؟شنگول قربونش بره!اوبونتو کوچولو چند سالشه؟
<shangul> داخل آی آر سی واسه سوال پرسیدن نباید اجازه بگیری باید سوالت رو بپرسی بعد اعضا اگر آنلاین بودن یا بلد بودن جواب میدن
<shangul> iraj, psychicist, ‎از خواب پا شین ی نفر سوال داره!‏
<shangul> :|
<shangul> :|
<shangul> |:
<shangul> <shangul> iraj, psychicist, ‎از خواب پا شین ی نفر سوال داره!‏‎ => bekhabin raft!
<armanaxh> سلام
<armanaxh> زمینه لینوکس برای اینده کاری چطور هست ؟
<emzi> به عنوان پشتیبان لینوکس (ادمین سیستم)؟
<Smma88> Hello
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-03
<shangul> سلام
<shangul> ایرج بیا ی آدم اومده!
<iraj> shangul:  koo?
<iraj> :D
<shangul> iraj, raft!
<shangul> aptcow, salam
<shangul> iraj, ‎این گاوه کیه/چیه؟
<iraj> shangul: nidunam
<shangul> [17:49] *** Address: aptcow!farooghkz@bitcoinshell.mooo.com
<shangul> hmm
<iraj> :D
<shangul> چی شده؟
<shangul> شناختیش؟
<iraj> shangul:  malwe khodet nis?
<shangul> ehem
<shangul> ohom
<shangul> uhum
<shangul> huhum
<shangul> از کجا فهمیدی؟
<shangul> :D
<shangul> !iraj
<shangul> !time
<lubotu3> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<shangul> !now
<shangul> !uptime
<shangul> !sed
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shangul> !man sed
<shangul> !whatis sed
<shangul> !man
<lubotu3> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<shangul> !whatis
<shangul> iraj, /jdagtmwtjdwupg
<shangul> iraj, hasti?
<SLACKER> سلام دوستان
<shangul> سلام اسلکر دیگه هم از اینکارا نکن
<SLACKER> ميخوام اوبونتو روي مكبوك نصب كنم
<SLACKER> كدوم كار؟
<shangul> همون کار!
<shangul> خب الآن مشکل چیه؟
<shangul> irajHadronpsychicistبیاید آدم اومد!‏
<SLACKER> اموزش نصب روي مكبوك ميخواستم
<shangul> بلدی رو سیستم معمولی نصب بکنی؟
<SLACKER> are
<shangul> برو پیش خاله گوگل
<shangul> داخلش به انگلیسی بزن میخوام رو مک بوک اوبونتو نصب کنم
<shangul> فوری جواب میده
<shangul> نکته: خودم بلد نیستم
<SLACKER> mammon
<SLACKER> google neigh kardam ye barname dige mikhad vase boot ubuntu
<shangul> راستش خودم بلد نیستم
<shangul> دارم تو این کانالو کانالای دیگه ول میچرخم
<SLACKER> dige che canal linux hast?
<SLACKER> raft?
<SLACKER> raft?
<SLACKER> rafti?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-04
<aydin> hi
<behbod> salam dostan
<shangul> salam
<shangul> iraj, bia adam oomad
<behbod> khobi aziz?
<behbod> :D
<behbod> mage adam nemiyad inja?
<behbod> :))
<iraj> :)
<behbod> khobi iraj khan?
<iraj> behbod: mamnun
<behbod> bacheha ye moshkeli daram
<behbod> to nasbe kali
<shangul> <behbod> mage adam nemiyad inja? => ma'moolan na! lol
<iraj> behbod: bepors moshkelo
<behbod> to nasbe kali moghe partition bandi bayad 3 ta partiotion besazim
<behbod> , /home , swap
<behbod> vali nemizare bishtar az 2 ta besazam
<behbod> moshkel chiye?
<iraj> behbod: message khasi mideh?
<behbod> na
<behbod> vaghti ro fazaye khali ya hamon free space miram inter mizanam neveshte creat new partition
<behbod> bad ke mizani mitoni partition jadid besazi
<behbod> vali vaghti swap va root o misazam dige nemizare /home besazam
<behbod> to version haye jadid kali injoriye?
<behbod> ya moshkel az jaye digast?
<iraj> fazaye kafi dari?
<iraj> ni dunbam vala. kali nadashtam
<behbod> 50 gig daram
<iraj> behbod: ببین می تونی هوم و روت رو بسازی؟
<behbod> kasi ro mishnasi kali kar bashe?
<iraj> سواپ رو بعدا وقتی سیستم نصب شداضافه کن
<iraj> نه نمی شناسم
<behbod> خب وقتی هوم و روت رو میسازم موقع نصب پیغام میده میگه نمیخوای فضایی برای سواپ اختصاص بدی؟
<iraj> بگو نه
<behbod> موندم از کی بپرسم تو آشیانه سوال کردم ولی اونجا زیاد کسی محل نمیزاره
<behbod> خب میخوام سواپ رو هم بسازم
<shangul> ی سوال: چرا کالی؟
<behbod> میخوام تست نفوذ روی شبکه انجام بدم
<behbod> تو انجمن اینجا کسی جواب میده؟
<behbod> تاپیک بزنم
<shangul> تو انجمن اوبونتو؟
<behbod> آره
<shangul> نظری ندارم
<behbod> یعنی کسی کالی کار نمیکنه؟
<behbod> کالی که یکی از بهترین توزیع هاست
<shangul> چرا کار میکنن اتفاقا انجمن اوبونتو یک زیر انجمن جدا واس کالی داره
<behbod> آدرسش رو میشه بدی؟
<shangul> forum.ubuntu.ir
<behbod> :D
<behbod> نه منظورم همون قسمت کالی بود
<behbod> اوکی خودم پیداش میکنم
<shangul> ی نگاه بنداز تو قسمت سایر توزیع ها
<behbod> زیر شاخه نداره
<behbod> همه تو همون قسمت تاپیک زدن
<shangul> ی دقه
<shangul> بله درست میگی زیر انجمن جدا واس کالی نداره
<shangul> من اشتباه کردم
<shangul> فقط یک زیر انجمن واس سایر توزیع ها داره
<behbod> اوکی ممنون
<behbod> تاپیک میزنم ببینم چی میشه
<behbod> امیدوارم به جواب برسم
<shangul> اما توش تاپیکای کالی زیاد هست و رایجه
<behbod> شبتون خوش
<shangul> بای بای
<TheZz> hello
<TheZz> any one can help me in java?
<TheZz> or greet me with a java IRC
<rasoul> salam
<rasoul> kasi inja hast ?
<rasoul> salam
<iraj> rasoul: salam
<iraj> soal dai bepors
<iraj> *soal dari
<rasoul> kworker systemam roye 80% nemidonam chi kar konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-05
<iraj> rasoul:  ubuntue?
<iraj> ya arch?
<SLACKER> Salam
<SLACKER> kasi hast?
<shangul> سلام اسلکر
<SLACKER> khobi?
<shangul> آره شما خوبید؟اوبونتو کوچولو چطوره؟
<SLACKER> mammon khobam
<SLACKER> اوبونتو کوچولو چطوره؟ ???
<shangul> چیه؟شما اوبونتو نداری؟
<SLACKER> :|
<SLACKER> barname az wine behtar list bare nasb bazi roye ubuntu?
<SLACKER> salam
<SLACKER> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-06
<SLACKER> salam
<Reza89> سلام دوستان
<Reza89> کسی هست؟
<sam____> hi
<sam____> hello
<h03ein7w> سلام دوستان، نحوه نصب کارت skystar 2 درونه اوبونتو چطوریه؟ خیلی از روش هارو امتحان کردم ولی هیچ کدوم جواب ندادن، چه دستورات قدیمی بودن، چه اینکه اصلا کار نمیکردن.
<soltianio_> hi
<soltianio_> kasi hast
<soltianio_> ?
<soltianio_> kasi inja jayi ro baraye nasbe coreboot ya libreboot mishnase
<soltianio_> ?
<soltianio_> tabehal kasi tooneste roo laptop haye lenovo coreboot nasb kone
<soltianio_> iraj: shoma ke tajrobatoon bishtare nazari nadarid
<soltianio_> ta behal kasi barkhord dashte
<soltianio_> ?
<male> salam
<male> kasi hast inja?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-07
<Guest23775> Slm
<SaebDeepin> @nickserv identify saeb
<SaebDeepin> msg nickserv help
<hamkalasi> سلام آقا ایرج
<hamkalasi> روزتون بخیر
<hamkalasi> من می خواستم درباره سیو کردن جدول روتینگ در اوبونتو بپرسم
<hamkalasi> هر کاری میکنم سیو نمیشه ذوت تیبلی که نوشتم
<mfpn> join
<SLACKER> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-07-31
<narbeh> Hi all
<habeangur> haghighi: coming with your real IP?
<habeangur> haghighi: a bad security habit...
<haghighi> ‎habeangur‎: mamnoon :), taghyire nick dadam, montazeram cloak marboote baram set beshe
<haghighi> felan ba efshaye IP moshkeli nadaram ;)
<habeangur> haghighi: bale
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-01
<harchi[m]> hi
<habeangur> harchi[m]: hola
<habeangur> bpsecret: manzooram az OTP oon nabood
<habeangur> haghighi: happy cloak
<haghighi> Thank you ‎habeangur‎ :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-02
<ddsafuhdilasdhfi> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-03
<bpsecret> habeangur, mamoolan nistam
<bpsecret> habeangur, vali log haro mikhanam
<bpsecret> habeangur, kari dashti begoo
<bpsecret> habeangur, che sa@ hayi on mishi ? haminja benevis . shayad toonestam biam
<bpsecret> habeangur, hameye khabara to telegrame :D inja che mikoni ? :)
<mgk> slm
<habeangur> bpsecret: telegram ro velesh!
<habeangur> bpsecret: man ham hamishe log ha ro mikhoonam
<bpsecret> habeangur, hasti?
<bpsecret> habeangur, bouncer roo server rah andakhti ? ya ye tricke digast ?
<habeangur> bpsecret: be yek server ba ssh vasl misham
<habeangur> bpsecret: rooye server ham ke irssi hast
<habeangur> bpsecret: albateh fek konam henooz ham betoonan rad mano bezanan
<bpsecret> habeangur, miri o miay
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> habeangur, kare khasi nemikoni ke . cloak baraye maha kafie
<bpsecret> habeangur, agaram mikhay nashenas bemooni . kolan betore pishfarz etelate shakhsi too in mohita be kasi nade
<bpsecret> hamin kafie
<bpsecret> bishtaram mikhay bedooni mostanadate wiki e whonix chizaye khoobi neveshte . oonaram bekhoon
<bpsecret> agaram jayi mikhay esm dar koni . mesle hamoon forume ubuntu ba esme vagheyi faaliat kon ya too github
<bpsecret> vali mamoolan too irc ba esme kamel nemian . oonjoori ke man didam . magar inke developer bashi va be projhat mortabet bashi
<bpsecret> habeangur, whois migiram azat faghat too in channel i ! chera ? in hame channel darim
<habeangur> bpsecret: vaqti az man whois migiri, faqat channel hayi neshoon dade mishe ke khod to ham toshoon bashi
<bpsecret> chon cloak faale ?
<bpsecret> test nakarde boodam ba id dige
<bpsecret> merci ke gofti
<bpsecret> habeangur, chera telegram nemiay
<bpsecret> ?
<habeangur> bpsecret: na agar cloak nadashte bashi ham haminjoor hast
<habeangur> chera bayad biyam telegram?
<habeangur> man social nistam!
<habeangur> Be AntiSocial, Like a GeeK!
<habeangur> :D
<bpsecret> manam nistam
<bpsecret> :))
<bpsecret> vali mellat baham goftogo mikonan . adam in vasat yechizi bazan yad migire
<bpsecret> linki midan . bahsi dar migire . az in chiza
<bpsecret> mesle hamin irc
<bpsecret> agar moshkeli dari ke nemiyay begoo
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> habeangur, koja gheybet zad baz
<bpsecret> ?
<bpsecret> habeangur, :)))
<habeangur> habeangur: gheybat?
 * habeangur is playing warzone2100
<habeangur> nixoeen: may I pm you?
<habeangur> :/
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-04
<habeangur> haghighi: fedora?
<haghighi> ‎habeangur‎: are
<mattu> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-05
<habeangur> haghighi: fedora tooye cloak shoma chie?
<haghighi> ‎habeangur‎: Fedora be contributor hash, cloak mide, Ubuntu ham fekr konam mide
<habeangur> wow
<habeangur> haghighi: pas to be fedora contribute kardi?
<habeangur> haghighi: code zadi?
<haghighi> ‎habeangur‎: are, be nazaram too in channel monaseb nis dar morede tozi'e dige ei sohbat konim, Mitoonin be khodam pm bedin
<habeangur> haghighi: chera monaseb nist?
<haghighi> choon channel ubuntu hastesh :)
<habeangur> haghighi: oon forum ham forum ubuntu hastesh
<habeangur> haghighi: Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<habeangur> haghighi: vali...
<haghighi> ‎habeangur: ok
<habeangur> nixoeen: interested in ##cryptography?
<nixoeen> habeangur, No
<habeangur> nixoeen: how much you have knowledge about it?
<habeangur> ozr mihkam...
<habeangur> cheghadr darmoredesh midonid?
<habeangur> cryptography
<nixoeen> habeangur, be andazeyi ke lazem daram :)
<habeangur> nixoeen: cryptographer hasteed??
<nixoeen> habeangur, kheyr
<habeangur> nixoeen: bad...
<habeangur> nixoeen: agar boodid barayeh poshtibani ma noob ha mitonestid oonja bashid
<nixoeen> habeangur, Vaghtesh nist :) Agar soali bashe ham behtare too anjoman porside beshe.
<habeangur> rafram join shodam ke soalam ro beporsam, amma ba do nafar noob mesl khodam movajeh shodam
<habeangur> va ajib ham hast ke ta al'an freenode yek channel shollogh dar mored cryptography nadareh
<habeangur> sholoogh*
<habeangur> nixoeen: tooye kodoom anjoman benazaretoon monaseb hast porsideh beshe?omoomi?
<habeangur> nixoeen: bale dige shoma asatid vaqt sar kharoondan ham nadarid...
<nixoeen> habeangur, Bastei be soal dare, vali ehtemalan hamoon anjomane omoomi behtare
<nixoeen> s/Bastei/Bastegi
<habeangur> ok
<dark> سلام
<dark> اقا من لپ تاپ ایسوس دارم با دو کارت گرافیک روش اوبونتو 17.04 گنوم ریختم شدید داغه . در ظمن  با نوست نصب کردم و داخل گراب هم نوست نوویدیا رو زدم تا لود بشه
<dark> این چه وضعشه ؟
<dark> مسخره کردید
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-06
<erfan_321> hello
<erfan_321> salam
<erfan_321> kasi hast komak kone >
<erfan_321> ?
<erfan_321> yek soal daram
<erfan_321> https://askubuntu.com/questions/943369/some-programs-wont-open-in-ubuntu-16-04-03-lts
<alireza_> JOIN
<alireza_> hi there
#ubuntu-ir 2018-07-30
<rzv> hello
<rzv> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-03
<hossein> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-05
<meisam> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-07-30
<ali> سلام من تازه وارد لینوکسم
<ali> چجوری باید یادبگیرمش؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-02
<jrmu> greetings, can anyone here recommend other server/channels for Iranians?
<jrmu> Anyone?
#ubuntu-ir 2020-07-27
<alienzo> سلام دوستان
<alienzo> میخواستم برنامه wine 5.0 از روی فلش نصب کنم کسی هست کمکم کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-07-30
<alireza> slm khaste nabashin bootable kardan ba usb etelaat ro az bein nemibar?
<Metamorphosis> alireza roo usb mikhai nasb koni ya faghat ba USB boot koni?
<Metamorphosis> baraye nasb ro USB shayad PuppyLinux behtar az Ubuntu bashe.
<Metamorphosis> Vali baraye load OKeye
<Metamorphosis> Dataro bayad check koni ke roye USB stick save beshe ta bemone.
<alireza> mikham ba usb boot konam va roo dick nasb konam
<alireza> hala to tuturial khode ubuntu ye gozine dare ke neveshte Erase All disk
<alireza> ye gozine dige bayad dashte bashe ke kenar 7 nasbesh konam doroste ?
<alireza> =*
